# Merchandise Watch 2008!!!



## Rikki

As of Tuesday, Garden Ridge had out about 10 different inflatables and 1/4 of a row of assorted Halloween items!


----------



## peeweepinson

abc distributing ® - Home

They have their Harvest book out now, some Halloween items, etc.


----------



## Deadna

I recieved a catalog from Betty's Attic today that sells replicas of the past. They have some halloween items and classic horror things. They are from the same website that someone posted recently for the $30 Donnas and mummys so you know they are a great company if you got in on that deal!
The addy is Betty's Attic - Nostalgic Collectibles and classic memorabilia


----------



## MrsMyers666

peeweepinson said:


> abc distributing ® - Home
> 
> They have their Harvest book out now, some Halloween items, etc.


Check out the New and Exciting section which changes weekly and is only up Monday thru Tuesday. The next couple months will have Halloween items in there.


----------



## Shilo341

My wife and I were at JoAnn Fabrics on Saturday and they had three aisles of fall merchandise out, as well as all the Halloween fabrics. They also had all Mccall patterns onsales for $1.99 each. My wife forund some new ones this year.


----------



## LCHauntedHouse

I was at Party City today and they have aisles cleared off as well as endcaps and they have signs up that say "Beware... Halloween is coming!"!! WOO HOO!!


----------



## CalypsoLB

My JoAnn's also has their small isle of fall stuff, as well as the flower department is all fall colors  Halloween fabrics are out, but not alot of them yet! I LOVE the fall colors, makes me feel like a little kid again 

~Beth


----------



## Succub'Oz

Gizmomo86 said:


> My JoAnn's also has their small isle of fall stuff, as well as the flower department is all fall colors  Halloween fabrics are out, but not alot of them yet! I LOVE the fall colors, makes me feel like a little kid again
> 
> ~Beth


Sorry, I have to ask.....are you in Hillsboro?


----------



## CalypsoLB

LOL yes I am...does my profile not say that?

how'd ya know?



~Beth


----------



## Succub'Oz

Gizmomo86 said:


> LOL yes I am...does my profile not say that?
> 
> how'd ya know?
> 
> 
> 
> ~Beth


Geez, didn't read your profile. Didn't even occur to me.  My OEJ frequently refers to Hillsboro as Hells Burrito. He's lived in Portland his whole life and now we live in West Linn. Have you been to Sleighbells in Sherwood? Lots of cool Halloween stuff there.


----------



## CalypsoLB

ooooo I will check it out!!! I didnt know they did halloween!!!!!

sooooo excited now!!!

~Beth


----------



## WonderfullyWicked

I'm not sure if it's the same in the states but the Michael's stores here have a 40% coupon out this week and then on July 19 from 0900-1300 it's 25% off everything, even sale items.


----------



## hallorenescene

not cool, no halloween no where around here, you guys make me so sad


----------



## CalypsoLB

hmmm I will have to check it out tomorrow and see mine is doing the same thing!

~Beth


----------



## maleficent

Wal-Mart is getting their school supplies set up so Halloween can't be far behind!


----------



## rockplayson

Target had there school suplise out for about two weeks now.... school down here starts August 12....


----------



## rockplayson

hallorenescene said:


> not cool, no halloween no where around here, you guys make me so sad


If we took pictures would it make you feel better?


----------



## hallorenescene

that would be fun, you guys in taking pictures, trying to explain it's for a fellow halloween addict, i love it hahaha
actually it's very thoughtful, thanks


----------



## CalypsoLB

I snap shots like that all the time - hubby's gotten used to it  let me know if you need them 

~Beth


----------



## hallorenescene

sure, that would be fun!


----------



## GDfreak

I really need to get over to michales. I noticed that yankie candel has their fall scents out!!!....of course, they also have their X-mas scents too.


----------



## hallorenescene

now gd, don't be naughty, no ------mas on this forum!


----------



## GDfreak

hallorenescene said:


> now gd, don't be naughty, no ------mas on this forum!


didnt you notice the sad face by x-mas?


----------



## hallorenescene

oh, you're right, the word muddled me up but the sad face is there. and i would post a happy face here but don't know how


----------



## djkeebz

Went to the Garden Ridge in Austin today and they have a couple of aisles of deco out already. Got a couple of candelebra lights.


----------



## SinTheDoll

Well, if They're already gettin' in the Gemmy Candelabras...The new Gemmy Lifesized Animated Figures should be coming in rather soon then, along with the other neat Gemmy stuff.

*is uber excited*
-Anthony


----------



## Rikki

I was in Garden Ridge earlier today. They had out inflatables, lights, small Gemmy items (like the candelabras), candles, Spooky Town, large hanging props, and some cutesy stuff. Looks like they've got another row of small items to put out and then the full size Gemmy things.


----------



## rockplayson

Hey all you lucky people that have a GR should take store photos.... 

They will entertain me very much.


----------



## Aelwyn

The only Hallowe'en I've found in my area (GTA/Southern Ontario) is at Michael's. Although the stuff IS really cool (signs, skulls, etc).


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss

I work at a Wal-Mart warehouse soooo as soon as I see Halloween stuff coming in (should be very soon) I'll give you guys a heads up!!


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness

Could any of you lucky folks in the USA post some of the stores other then Michaels that sells Halloween Decor, and that would have a website I could check out and possibly order from here in BC Canada, thanks a million!


----------



## Aelwyn

Dutchess of Darkness said:


> Could any of you lucky folks in the USA post some of the stores other then Michaels that sells Halloween Decor, and that would have a website I could check out and possibly order from here in BC Canada, thanks a million!


I know you can order from Target online. I found their Hallowe'en decor by typing "halloween decor" into their search box.

Sorry...I just double checked and they don't ship internationally. Suckiness!


----------



## a witch from canada

Dutchess of Darkness said:


> Could any of you lucky folks in the USA post some of the stores other then Michaels that sells Halloween Decor, and that would have a website I could check out and possibly order from here in BC Canada, thanks a million!


Dutchess i am in Quebec Canada , no US chain stores ship to Canada like walmart etc, they will ship wittin the USA so if your close to the border maybe try and find an adress there to have it shiped and then cross border with it , or ask someone to order them for you and have it shiped back to you .....

if your looking for other online sources that ship to canada here are a few 

Halloween Costumes for Adults, Teens & Kids - Halloween Party Supplies ? BuyCostumes
Halloween Costumes - Plus Size, Adult, and Kids Halloween Costumes at HalloweenMart.com
Halloween Decorations, Props, Scary Costumes, Masks, and Accessories - Frightcatalog.com!
Halloween Masks and Horror Props
buyinflatables.com - Gemmy Airblown Inflatables - Halloween, Christmas, Easter, Thanksgiving (this pace you have to pay with a money order only if your from Canada) and ask them to reserve your props while you send payment )

their are alot more it depends what your looking for , i have many in my web favorites , if your looking for something in particular send me a private message and i might have a web site reference that ships to Canada....

hope this helps you out 

PS their is always ebay too


----------



## Frankie's Girl

Dutchess - I thought I found a few, but none of them ship to Canada. 


I just got back from Garden Ridge. They have 3 isles of Halloween and several center displays up, along with an impressive display of the inflatables.

Of course, I forgot my camera. 

Highlights include:

large selection of full size hanging figures (no legs, just draping - static figures) of witches, ghosts, evil clown (very nice), and a really cool looking skeleton witch.

They also had a 5 foot skeleton, looked like a blucky, but it was in a box, so I couldn't tell how good it looked. Couldn't find a price.

They had small 400 watt foggers (Fog Machine brand-$29) and fog juice. Also skull foggers and cauldron foggers.

Nice assortment of lights and light strings.

A very nice crawling hand that looked really gory in action (cut off at the wrist with bone stumps showing), motion activated door greeters that light up and say three different creepy phrases with ghoulish laughter, a zombie/skeleton arm door knocker, anamatronic bone dog (saw it last year), a really nice hanging zombie head in a burlap bad that squirms and screams (about 2 foot tall), some styrofoam gargoyles about 2 foot tall, with poseable wings, bag of bones, lots of little stuff that I didn't really look at, but I did like the "bloody broken glass" that was the thick bendy plastic that looked like glass shards with blood on the edges. Almost full sized styro skulls, about 4" tall hollow plastic skulls, skeleton head spiders.

There was a bandaged head thing that you wear like a hat and had a talking rat that looked like it was chewing on your head.

A really cool light up torso/skull/arms called Napoleon Blownapart that had a beating heart, for burying in a partial grave.

Candles and votive holders with spiderwebs and skulls, bleeding candles, floating candles shaped like candy corn, bats and pumpkins.

Lots of funkins, foam tombstones, signs, etc...

Sorry I didn't get photos.


----------



## SinTheDoll

*cries* Awww! All that sounds fantastic.

Someone really should get some photos.  I'd love to see all that!
-Anthony


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness

Aelwyn, Frankie's Girl, & A witch from Canada, thank's so much for all the imput, I'm going to check out some of these sites because even if they don't ship to BC I know a few dear souls who might be willing to send the stuff to be, thanks again


----------



## scarychery

Hi Duchess of Darkness, have you come across hauntedxing in bc? I ordered some stuff from them last year and was really happy with the service and products. Check out their website at HauntedXing Collectibles in B.C.,Canada, Halloween Merchandise for sale, Halloween Shop, Halloween Props,Halloween Masks, Halloween Novelty,Skeletons and bones,Halloween decorations,Halloween Body Parts, Nightmare Before Christmas licenced merchandis I was really happy to find them - the cost of shipping items up to Kitimat from the US is crazy.


----------



## scarychery

whoops, don't know what happened there. I tried to attach a link, and obviously failed! Just do a google search for hauntedxing in canada


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness

Hi Scarychery, nice to see another BC'er around these parts. Thanks for the info I'm going to go check them out right now. Yes I can imagine Shipping up to Kitimat would be very costly. I'm in Chilliwack and that's bad enough, but I have lived in Smithers and Terrace. All the in-laws are in Smithers, and my hubby works up past Dease Lake in a fly in Mine.


----------



## Rikki

I went to Home Goods today and they had an entire aisle of stuff out plus a dispaly of dishes. Most things were cutesy but they had some decent looking items as well. Can't wait for them to get all of their stuff out!


----------



## Aelwyn

Look at all those witches! I soooo want some!


----------



## bethene

I can't wait, not many have things out here, I wish we had a garden ridge here. Menards usually has alot, but haven't been ther yet.


----------



## malibuman

bethene said:


> I can't wait, not many have things out here, I wish we had a garden ridge here. Menards usually has alot, but haven't been ther yet.


I wish we had a garden ridge near myself too. Heck, I would have to drive a 100 miles to go to a Menards store also.


----------



## SinTheDoll

As do I. I have menards here, But Garden Ridge is like Halloween Decoration central, and ironically- There isn't one near me. The only one close is 5 hours away.

*waits patiently for Garden Ridge pics to be uploaded*
-Anthony


----------



## Rikki

I'll try to get back to Garden Ridge in the next couple of days. They didn't have all their stuff out the other day anyway. I also meant to take pictures while I was in Michael's tonight but it completely slipped my mind! Sorry!

The Home Goods picture is not that great because the Halloween aisle was in plain view of the cashiers and I was trying to snap it with my camera phone while my husband was blocking me from the cashiers sight!  I only got about a third of the aisle in the picture.


----------



## GDfreak

Frankie's Girl said:


> Dutchess - I thought I found a few, but none of them ship to Canada.
> 
> 
> I just got back from Garden Ridge. They have 3 isles of Halloween and several center displays up, along with an impressive display of the inflatables.
> 
> Of course, I forgot my camera.
> 
> Highlights include:
> 
> large selection of full size hanging figures (no legs, just draping - static figures) of witches, ghosts, evil clown (very nice), and a really cool looking skeleton witch.
> 
> They also had a 5 foot skeleton, looked like a blucky, but it was in a box, so I couldn't tell how good it looked. Couldn't find a price.
> 
> They had small 400 watt foggers (Fog Machine brand-$29) and fog juice. Also skull foggers and cauldron foggers.
> 
> Nice assortment of lights and light strings.
> 
> A very nice crawling hand that looked really gory in action (cut off at the wrist with bone stumps showing), motion activated door greeters that light up and say three different creepy phrases with ghoulish laughter, a zombie/skeleton arm door knocker, anamatronic bone dog (saw it last year), a really nice hanging zombie head in a burlap bad that squirms and screams (about 2 foot tall), some styrofoam gargoyles about 2 foot tall, with poseable wings, bag of bones, lots of little stuff that I didn't really look at, but I did like the "bloody broken glass" that was the thick bendy plastic that looked like glass shards with blood on the edges. Almost full sized styro skulls, about 4" tall hollow plastic skulls, skeleton head spiders.
> 
> There was a bandaged head thing that you wear like a hat and had a talking rat that looked like it was chewing on your head.
> 
> A really cool light up torso/skull/arms called Napoleon Blownapart that had a beating heart, for burying in a partial grave.
> 
> Candles and votive holders with spiderwebs and skulls, bleeding candles, floating candles shaped like candy corn, bats and pumpkins.
> 
> Lots of funkins, foam tombstones, signs, etc...
> 
> Sorry I didn't get photos.


Garden Ridge! AAAWWAAAYYYY!!!! I want to see those gargroyles!


----------



## DaveintheGrave

GDfreak said:


> Garden Ridge! AAAWWAAAYYYY!!!! I want to see those gargroyles!


Go see them in person, but here's a pic of one:


----------



## GDfreak

DaveintheGrave said:


> Go see them in person, but here's a pic of one:


Not bad, not bad. Do you mind if I ask the price on one of these suys?


----------



## charles f

I have, er, six of 'em. Bought 'em last year at Nobbies in Omaha, NE--then never got them into the graveyard. Too much other stuff to get done. 

But this year, they will get to play outside! Planning something kinda special for these little guys. They're just too eeeevil-looking not to be part of the cemetery!

For GD: I paid something like twelve bucks apiece for 'em.


----------



## GDfreak

charles f said:


> For GD: I paid something like twelve bucks apiece for 'em.



ohh good! I'll be buying alot than!


----------



## malibuman

DaveintheGrave said:


> Go see them in person, but here's a pic of one:


I got a couple of those guys last year at Home Depot. Put them on top of columns on either side of my front porch. They do weather pretty good.


----------



## hallorenescene

those gargoyles are sweet. $12.00? sweet price!


----------



## sambone

*Merchandise 2008*

Hello All, It is surprising to see the stores going so early this year with Halloween Merchandise, Awesome too! I am also excited this strand already has 6 pages, I spent alot of money last year from the tips. I talked with the people at Garden Ridge and Michaels, they said all of the Halloween stuff would be on the floors before August 1st.
Michaes had alot of home decoration items and said they should have their big display up within the next 2 weeks, I used 40% coupons from there and Joanne's to buy the skull bust and three little skeleton guys (hear, see and speak no evil) Garden Ridge in my area just started putting out the life size figures, they had a nice bride holding her head, I think the head spins, it isnt as creepy as the Dawn of the Dead one. the 5 foot skeleton was 59.99 to much for the quality. They had some cool Halloween Newspaper posters for 1.99, I did not see "napolean blown apart", but when I do I will buy him!

Here are some other tips for you

Make sure to get Michaels and Joannes 40% coupons, they will be 50% around labor day, get there fast to buy lifesize props they sell out fast, If the lady I talked to was right Michaels will have more lifesize props this year.

Check Kmart and Sears if you want fountains for yard displays, they have a three barrel one for Pirate scenes and some others that can be used in graveyards, they will be going on clearance in the garden section and can be ordered online sometimes with free shipping

And dont forget Spirit Halloween, their stuff is going online, and get on the email list for coupons, they have a sweet life size skeleton lab tech for 79.99, for all of you who have mad scientist lab scenes.

And lastly, Happy shopping.....Who needs skool supplies?


----------



## GDfreak

malibuman said:


> I got a couple of those guys last year at Home Depot. Put them on top of columns on either side of my front porch. They do weather pretty good.


What?! Home Depot?


----------



## scream1973

I want a couple of those guys.. No Garden Ridges up here in NY State or in Southern Ontario..


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness

Thanks for sharing the picture Rikki, just look at all that Witch decor, makes me feel right at home! Does this Home Goods have an on-line shopping store? Well I'll google and see. Did you buy anything when you were there? Love to see pictures if you did


----------



## Frankie's Girl

malibuman said:


> I got a couple of those guys last year at Home Depot. Put them on top of columns on either side of my front porch. They do weather pretty good.


That's the same ones that are at Garden Ridge! I forgot to check the price, but I'm sure they are close to that ($12-16).

I am going to try to go this weekend and TAKE MY CAMERA.


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness

Home Depot you say, sweet! We actually have one in the city next to me. Must go to Home Depot! Could you buy both the gargoyles and Columns there or just the gargoyle? Thanks so much for posting the picture and sharing the info, I really apprecaite it


----------



## DaveintheGrave

malibuman said:


> I got a couple of those guys last year at Home Depot. Put them on top of columns on either side of my front porch. They do weather pretty good.


I think they are about $14.00 at garden ridge. I got a pair of them on sale last year and they stayed mounted to my small entrance columns for about three weeks or more continuously with no damage. (I figured at least one would get some Louisville Slugger damage, but luckily nobody bothered them.)
Scream1973--I can pick up some and ship 'em to you if you want. GR is about 4 miles from my house.


----------



## malibuman

Heres a pic of mine. Kept them on my front porch all year. My buddy made the columns.
IMG_0358.jpg - Image - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## a witch from canada

that gargoyle is pretty cool , i think i will get myself one or a pair ....


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness

Malibuman, Those are Fantastic! I Really must go see if Home Depot have those adorable little guys this year, I just love them. And your friend did a wonderful job on those Columns. And by the way, what are the names of your gorgeous four-legged family members? Thanks for sharing the pic


----------



## malibuman

Dutchess of Darkness said:


> Malibuman, Those are Fantastic! I Really must go see if Home Depot have those adorable little guys this year, I just love them. And your friend did a wonderful job on those Columns. And by the way, what are the names of your gorgeous four-legged family members? Thanks for sharing the pic


I have two dogs. Peanut and Sugar. Both rescued from the pound. Have several cats, but never named those. That's Peanut you can see inside my front door.


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness

Is Peanut part Border Collie? Do you dress her/him up at Halloween? the first names that came to my thoughts when I saw the white cat was Spirit and snow-moon which is the name for the February Full Moon.


----------



## DaveintheGrave

Heres a link to a thread from a member of Hauntforum who modified this same gargoyle by adding red LED eyes and plastic fork prongs for teeth:
Improving on the K-Mart Gargoyle - HauntForum.com


----------



## hallorenescene

malibuman, awesome
cool souped up gargoyle. the fork prongs really worked out awesome. since you put the wings back on is it hard to change the batteries?


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss

Dutchess of Darkness said:


> Aelwyn, Frankie's Girl, & A witch from Canada, thank's so much for all the imput, I'm going to check out some of these sites because even if they don't ship to BC I know a few dear souls who might be willing to send the stuff to be, thanks again



I don't know if this will help but Sears.ca has a few Halloween things still from last year. I just ordered a rattling head that is 40% off!

Then, I'm always keeping an eye out at Shopper's Drugmart. They always have cool stuff there!!


----------



## Stranger With Candy

I love this thread!!

After reading the other day we went to Michael's to check out their selection. They only had one aisle out thus far, but they had some neat little jars witch I'd like to incorporate somewhere.

Now, on to Garden Ridge!!
GLEE!
They didn't have all of their stuff out yet but from what I saw- it was great!
My favorites were a lifesize animatronic bride holding her head in her hand by the hair and saying stuff like
"Are you sure I look alright?" 
"I just want everything to be perfect" and then she starts sobbing. It was pretty awesome. Not for me, but very different. My daughter and I felt she could use a bit more blood on her dress.

They also have these nifty jars, one with eyeballs, one with a skull. You add water and they gurgle and light up. Loves it! Must.Have.

I left with my first store purchases of the year- some broken, bloody shards of glass (not sure what we'll do with them) and a 12 foot fabric spider web.


----------



## hallorenescene

i can't wait to see the bride prop. she sounds cool. i have a bride holding the grooms head in her flower bouquet that a friend built me. i love it.


----------



## Stranger With Candy

She was really awesome, and the more I think about her dress, the more I think that maybe it was fine as is. She just needed something..maybe a string of pearls.

I'm looking forward to the nightmare before christmas stuff that the disney store is sure to have, especially since the dvd is being released in August.


----------



## Frankie's Girl

*Maybe another Canada option??*

US TOY Carnival/Novelty Division website

I love their store, and they have quite a bit on their website. I looked at the shipping info, and it says "Contact us for foreign country delivery charges."

So they just might ship to Canada! Worth an enquiry, if you like the stuff on their site!


----------



## rockplayson

Last year they had little Gargoyle Statues at The Dollar Tree. I diden't get any because they were all chipped, hopefully they'll have them there this year.

PS. It's been a while, if anyone has these, could you post a pic? I remember them vagiley.


----------



## malibuman

Dutchess of Darkness said:


> Is Peanut part Border Collie? Do you dress her/him up at Halloween? the first names that came to my thoughts when I saw the white cat was Spirit and snow-moon which is the name for the February Full Moon.


Peanut is part collie and chow. Surgar is part border collie and pomerainen.


----------



## malibuman

I was at my local Dollar Tree yesterday and they had put out some Halloween stuff. Just some ceramic skulls and figurines, but hey, it's a start at least.


----------



## rockplayson

malibuman said:


> I was at my local Dollar Tree yesterday and they had put out some Halloween stuff. Just some ceramic skulls and figurines, but hey, it's a start at least.


there little figurines are always a nice addetion to spooky town!


----------



## Frankie's Girl

halloweenrocks08 said:


> Last year they had little Gargoyle Statues at The Dollar Tree. I diden't get any because they were all chipped, hopefully they'll have them there this year.
> 
> PS. It's been a while, if anyone has these, could you post a pic? I remember them vagiley.












I just happen to have them still out in my living room! 
I got all the non chipped ones my DT had left last year, and went back the next day to get a few chipped ones, and they were cleaned out!

You can order something similar (but made from foam instead of concrete) from Oriental Trading: Tabletop Gargoyles


----------



## Rikki

I stopped by Garden Ridge today. They still didn't have out their life size props but they had put out a few more things. Here are a few pictures (sorry, they are crappy camera phone pics!):


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness

Ok there is no other way to put this " you people are spoiled!"  Thanks for sharing Rikki, those Candleabra's look pretty cool.


----------



## Magickbean

Ohhh  I want everything!!! Goodness me it's a good job I don't live in America.. I would have NO money when the Halloween stuff came out lol


----------



## a witch from canada

i am so jealous ....you guys in the USA get such cool stuff we will never see in stores here and so early too.....so envious.....thanks for posting pictures....


----------



## melissa

What type of store is Garden Ridge? We don't have any here, but if it's like a big gardening center, I'll have to check ours out. That's some pretty serious stuff there, already. Love it!


----------



## Rikki

Garden Ridge carries home decor, party supplies, holiday decorations, floral, and a few other assorted things. They used to have a craft department but they did away with it for some reason. It's a huge store.


----------



## hallorenescene

rikki, you are a sweetheart, i love the gargoule tombstone, bloody zombie head, skeleton dog. and i could see three of the pumpkn men lining one side of the driveway. sweet! my charge card gets a little work out at halloween. then there are a few months to clean it up, just before we start all over again.


----------



## Succub'Oz

OHOHOH!!!! Damn. What is that Night Watchman thing with the pumpkin head? That looks like something OEJ might really like and we don't have a Garden Ridge out here.


----------



## scream1973

Great Pics Rikki.. I can't wait until they start getting that stuff out here.


Dave.. Thanks very much for the offer to pick the gargoyles up and ship them out.. I found the same ones with a better paintjob and also LED lighting in them for $19 online so i think i might go that route for them ( less work to do since i have sooo much other stuff on the go)


----------



## Rikki

No problem guys, glad to be of some help!

Succub'Oz, I'm trying to remember what exactly he did. I know I pressed the button on the skeleton one...think his eyes lit up, so did the lantern, and he said something. Sorry I can't remember more but I do remember thinking that they certainly weren't worth $40!


----------



## SinTheDoll

Video someone posted on youtube of the Pumpkin Night watchman.

:] Apparently on the box it says "Vintage Design" on it. Which I think is neat. I like vintage halloween stuff.
I may need to get one of these.
-Anthony


----------



## a witch from canada

that pumpkin nightwatchman is cool might have to get one of those


----------



## Stranger With Candy

I liked him a lot,too. My garden ridge only had two and I held on to one for the longest time before setting it back down. He's still a "maybe" for me because he was a bit pricey.


----------



## a witch from canada

*how much is the beaheaded bride in stores and the beating heart?*

how much is the gemmy headless animated bride selling for in stores anyone know ? 

also how much is this selling for the beating heart (heart actually beats its a newer version) ANIMATED BEATING HEART HALLOWEEN PROP HORROR LIGHT NEW - eBay (item 120283888525 end time Jul-22-08 09:01:12 PDT) 

also their is a skeleton dog how much is that one selling for in stores ? 


thanks in advance


----------



## anonuser

Hi witch,

The skeleton dog is 29.99, the horror light 14.99 and the quivering heart 19.99, however, this heart is attached to a light band and looks like some kind of lab experiment, the Beheaded Bride is 159 as is the Quivering Guy, all at Garden Ridge. GR had 5 full aisles of halloween including an aisle of animated gemmy, two aisles of inflatables, an aisle of Lemax Spooky Town, and an aisle of assorted 3-6ft hanging figures. They also had 2 size tombstones, one 7.99 one 19.99. I bought the Gemmy chainsaw, thought it was good sized, pretty authentic and loud. The chain movement is better than my Leatherface. Also, got a grave popper zombie half figure with stake which is sound and motion activated and has light up eyes, hands, and says six phrases, a value for 19.99, maybe. Anyways, it was really fun looking and having Halloween back again.


----------



## a witch from canada

jgc106 said:


> Hi witch,
> 
> The skeleton dog is 29.99, the horror light 14.99 and the quivering heart 19.99, however, this heart is attached to a light band and looks like some kind of lab experiment, the Beheaded Bride is 159 as is the Quivering Guy, all at Garden Ridge. GR had 5 full aisles of halloween including an aisle of animated gemmy, two aisles of inflatables, an aisle of Lemax Spooky Town, and an aisle of assorted 3-6ft hanging figures. They also had 2 size tombstones, one 7.99 one 19.99. I bought the Gemmy chainsaw, thought it was good sized, pretty authentic and loud. The chain movement is better than my Leatherface. Also, got a grave popper zombie half figure with stake which is sound and motion activated and has light up eyes, hands, and says six phrases, a value for 19.99, maybe. Anyways, it was really fun looking and having Halloween back again.


thank you very much  that heart would be nice for our mad lab ,i got the bubbling test tube last year after halloween .... i think its cool .....

any idea what the skeleton dog says ? or if it as an input to get our own audio in ? 
i got the mummy dog last year little did i know it only worked with a psh me button and had no sensor...

i saw a video of the chainsaw , pretty cool and sounds realistic too ....


----------



## DaveintheGrave

My local Garden Ridge has the Be-headed Bride and the Quivering Doorman stocked. I wish they had both on display out of the box, but not yet. I will check back. Same price on both-$159.99 each. Those were the only two Gemmy life-size figures in stock for now.
The aisles were well stocked with the smaller Halloween items also. (Plenty of Gargoyles.)


----------



## a witch from canada

hummm the boxes look alot smaller for their life size this year am i right ? found a new way to fold them for storage ?


----------



## DaveintheGrave

Yea--I noticed that too.
They must be really crammed into those boxes.
I guess it makes sense the bride's box is smaller. Her head can just sit on her lap.


----------



## Succub'Oz

Rikki said:


> No problem guys, glad to be of some help!
> 
> Succub'Oz, I'm trying to remember what exactly he did. I know I pressed the button on the skeleton one...think his eyes lit up, so did the lantern, and he said something. Sorry I can't remember more but I do remember thinking that they certainly weren't worth $40!


$40?! Hmmm. Not worth it if it says something really god awful corny or starts singing Monster Mash. OEJ hates that song. Maybe there will be some marked down right before or after Halloween. Saw some Garden Ridge pics in another thread. I'm SO jealous we do not have one here. Any idea what company puts this stuff out? Maybe I can look up a website and find some of this stuff at other stores.


----------



## anonuser

Hi witch,

The skeleton dog does not accomodate external audio, says 6 phrases, and sold at Target last year for 19.99. The phrases, as I recall, were morbidly funny and well done imho. The dog is motion activated and stands up and tilts it head, good action. Hope this helps.


----------



## rockplayson

Stranger With Candy said:


> I liked him a lot,too. My garden ridge only had two and I held on to one for the longest time before setting it back down. He's still a "maybe" for me because he was a bit pricey.


If I recall, they kinda had a similar type pumpkin thing at Walmart last year that was only $40.00 but not as good.


----------



## rockplayson

Frankie's Girl said:


> I just happen to have them still out in my living room!
> I got all the non chipped ones my DT had left last year, and went back the next day to get a few chipped ones, and they were cleaned out!
> 
> You can order something similar (but made from foam instead of concrete) from Oriental Trading: Tabletop Gargoyles




Those are so neat! Thanks so very much for posting pics of them! I can't wait I hope they have them this year!


----------



## Rikki

I was in the Dollar Tree yesterday and they had started putting out Halloween stuff! You guys are in luck, they are carrying the gargoyles again this year. I picked up two of the skull garlands and another pack of the small skeleton hands.


----------



## kallie

rikki, which dollar tree was it?! i must go...also, i stopped by garden ridge last night and they had sooooo much halloween stuff!


----------



## Rikki

It was the Nicholasville Rd. Dollar Tree (Tiverton, behind Applebee's). Did Garden Ridge have their life size stuff out? They didn't the last time I was in there.


----------



## DaveintheGrave

Hey--I see they have the tombstones again this year, too. Can't beat 'em for a buck a piece!


----------



## bethene

cool, I got sme last year, maybe they have different ones, Michaels had their spooky village out and some of their witch bottles, so the rest should be coming soon!


----------



## devilangel

Rikki said:


> I was in the Dollar Tree yesterday and they had started putting out Halloween stuff! You guys are in luck, they are carrying the gargoyles again this year. I picked up two of the skull garlands and another pack of the small skeleton hands.


wahhhhhh Mine does not yet checked them out this am only have the little skulls and small statues
will keep checking need some of them tombstones
great deal


----------



## malibuman

I picked these guys up at the Dollar Tree today. They are 6 inches tall. They also had the Blucky Heads, some 16 inch plastic skell's and bags of plastic bones.
IMG_0516.jpg - Image - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## BooBerrie

I just got back from Dollar Tree and they didn't have any Halloween stuff out yet. Only fall leaves and ribbon. Our local "year round" school starts on Monday so maybe they'll start getting stuff soon....I hope.


----------



## Mark McGovern

*And So It Begins...*



Frankie's Girl said:


> ...I got all the non chipped ones [gargoyles] my DT had left last year, and went back the next day to get a few chipped ones, and they were cleaned out!


 They're back at one of our local (Toledo, Ohio) Dollar Tree stores, plus several styles of tombstones about the same height, around 6" or so.

I've heard it said that, after *+mas*, Halloween is the second biggest selling holiday of the year for retailers. This may be true but, it's _almost two and a half months_ before October 31, and we're beginning to see many stores start to put their Halloween stuff out - whereas the *+mas *decorations don't rear their ugly green and red heads until November 1. At any rate, I was in a Dollar Tree store today and sure enough, there were the Halloween goodies. Let the madness begin!


----------



## slightlymad

Time for me to start making the rounds more frequently. I stopped at a few places last week and nothing was out yet around here. Other than micheals ofcourse.


----------



## charles f

Nothing yet in Lincoln as far as Dollar Tree goes. Rats! I can use the gargoyles and the tombstones.

Now I'll have an irresistable compulsion to keep checking the places...


----------



## bethene

I hcecked one of the dollar trees near here, and only forund the smaller things, the bigger stones were not out yeat, did't see the bones, ,hands either, 
Last year I repainted the bigger tombstones from there, they looked good, better after, looked more expensive than a dollar, that's for sure, can't beat the price!


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen

Nothing yet at the Joann's in suburban Lanham, Maryland...


----------



## Rikki

Mark McGovern said:


> whereas the *+mas *decorations don't rear their ugly green and red heads until November 1.


I don't know where you shop but I've seen just as much Christmas decor out as Halloween! Garden Ridge already has all of theirs out, so does Hobby Lobby...now THAT is ridiculous!


----------



## Aelwyn

Rikki said:


> I was in the Dollar Tree yesterday and they had started putting out Halloween stuff! You guys are in luck, they are carrying the gargoyles again this year. I picked up two of the skull garlands and another pack of the small skeleton hands.


Any chance you could get more pics of the merchandise being offered? I'm sending a wish list to the man's parents (they're coming up from Colorado in August) to bring some Hallowe'en stuff up for me. I would LOVE to be able to send them pics.....


----------



## Rikki

I may try to make the rounds tomorrow if my husband will oblige. If I do, I'll try to take as many pictures as I can...the stores frown on that for some reason, though!


----------



## Aelwyn

Rikki said:


> I may try to make the rounds tomorrow if my husband will oblige. If I do, I'll try to take as many pictures as I can...the stores frown on that for some reason, though!


Thanks!

It's because they're worried other stores will steal their display ideas (yeah, there are only so many ways to do an end cap, dude....LOL). 

Be stealthy.......(think Mission Impossible theme.....LOL).


----------



## the morbituary

Rikki said:


> I stopped by Garden Ridge today. They still didn't have out their life size props but they had put out a few more things. Here are a few pictures (sorry, they are crappy camera phone pics!):


Were are these Garden Ridge stores located ?


----------



## Rikki

Here's a store locator: Garden Ridge


----------



## marsham

The clerk at Lowes told me all Halloween stuff would be out on the shelves in about a week. That's encouraging!


----------



## malibuman

marsham said:


> The clerk at Lowes told me all Halloween stuff would be out on the shelves in about a week. That's encouraging!


The Lowes in my area never has any Halloween stuff. Maybe this year will be different. Now Home Depot on the other hand does put out stuff.


----------



## CMGhost

Our Lowe's doesn't put out anything either. But our Menards does put out some pretty decent stuff...I got 2 6' tall awesome looking skeletons for $60 last year.

Still looking for other stores to stock... our Party Tree is getting stuff out, but not stocked yet.


----------



## bethene

Went to another Dallar Tree, got some of the tombstones, the bigger ones, I will paint them and make them nicer, they will fill out my cemetary. I still want to make some more ,but they will help!


----------



## the morbituary

*Lowes*

WOW !!!!!!!!!!!! here in Decatur,IL Lowes dont sell ANY halloween items at all.


----------



## melissa

Checking out Lowes has never crossed my mind! HD, either, for that matter. I need to see if we have any Menard's in the area.


----------



## hallorenescene

i worked at target, the target i worked at didn't mind the pics and stuff as long as you okayed it with them first. the reason the stores don't like that is because they do price wars. they send out workers to other stores for pricing and try to undersell or match the other store.


----------



## Rikki

Just got back from checking out all the stores (and spending some money!). Here's what I found:

*Dollar Tree*









*Michael's*
















































































(Got the pumpkin stand for $10. Absolutely love it!)


----------



## Rikki

*Home Goods*








(I had to pick these up...they were too cool. They are stretched canvas, about 14"x14", and $13 each. Hope they have some different ones, too!)


----------



## a witch from canada

so thats where they sell those neat little potion bottles at micheals ? i saw them in ebay last year and i think the seller wanted 5 to 10$ each....wow.....i see their 2 to 4 $ there more reasonable....

those stretch canvas frame are so cool...i love primitive stuff .....


----------



## rockplayson

Rikki said:


> I don't know where you shop but I've seen just as much Christmas decor out as Halloween! Garden Ridge already has all of theirs out, so does Hobby Lobby...now THAT is ridiculous!


I thought Hobby Lobby always had christmas.....


----------



## natascha

Rikki, O.K I guess I wasn't really thinking when I was at the store, I had no idea what the Pumpkin stand was a stand for. I did think it was cool!!! Now that I know what it is I might have to get it with the next coupon. Actually I will have to get Three for the family. Were there two different designs? - Spiders & Bats?


----------



## Rikki

There were three different pumpkin stands - the spiders, ghosts, and the third was a skeleton (the pumpkin makes the head).


----------



## hallorenescene

i like the witches potion bottles and that skeleton head bust. cool. i can't wait till the halloween comes here. we do have some fall stuff put out at hobby lobby now. that's as close as it comes


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness

WOW Rikki, sweet finds. Wish we had those dollar trees stores here, looks like they have some fantastic stuff there. And I just love those Home Goods signs you picked up, very cool. And did you get that Pumpkin stand at Michael's? because I was just there today and never saw those. Thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## Rikki

Yeah, the stand came from Michael's. They were on a bottom shelf below all the signs.


----------



## LawP

Rikki, I almost choked on my coffee!! Halloween merchandise overload for sure. I'm glad Michaels carries those pumpkin stands - I tried ordering two stands from the ABC Distributing catalog last year and they were out of stock until November (a little late don't cha think??). They're in this year's catalog too but the shipping costs are ridiculous. Thanks for sharing the pictures!


----------



## Dalloween

QVC has a lot of stuff on their site. Search "Halloween"


----------



## Halloweeeiner

Michaels & Joann Fabrics has some of their halloween stuff up here in naperville illinois

does anybody know when sam's club will list their preoders Gemmy products on their website?


----------



## funbag

Went to Michael's today and picked up the spider and the ghost pumpkin stands, a flameless (flicker) wax witch candle that makes spooky sounds and a cool black wire tree that holds four orange tealight glasses on its dead branches. It will be nice to see how the flicker tealights from Walgreens look in it.


----------



## Britishwitch

Hi all

I wonder if any could help regards merchandise. I will be coming to your side of the pond late Aug/Sept (I have my first tickets to Disneys Halloween )

I wondered if anyone knows what are the best shops to go to whilst I am there (Orlando area) where I may be able to stock up on goodies for my party this year. 

I know you alwyas have so much more than we do over here and I am planning on keeping a suitcase empty for my purchases.

Any ideas anyone?

Thanks

Britishwitch


----------



## spookifyKN

so does anyone know of any online coupons for Michaels?


----------



## hellachris

Michaels ~ The Arts and Crafts Store

There's one for 20% wish I could find one for 40 or 50.


----------



## a witch from canada

found this today on you tube for those interested to kow what the new zombie by gemmy does , and if you check out the person's other videos their is a bunch of other gemmy props too YouTube - Gemmy 5ft Shaking Zombie


----------



## nyhaunter

Rikki: I just wanted to let you know what a total DEAL you got on those two pictures from Home Goods. I saw them last season in a very upscale (read:totally overpriced) mail order catalog for 69.99 EACH. I'm going to Home Goods ASAP for sure to see if I can get me some of those. If I remember correctly, the catalog had 4 different ones. Nice find!


----------



## Dalloween

OMG, I love the witch holding the crystal ball (one of the other videos from the person above). Is that new this year?


----------



## SinTheDoll

Dalloween said:


> OMG, I love the witch holding the crystal ball (one of the other videos from the person above). Is that new this year?


Nah, she was out last year. Where, I don't really remember.

I love the seller's videos, the Donna in Black looks new for this year.  I like her!
She's simple...and her soundtrack is really scary. :]
-Anthony


----------



## Haunted Horseman

hellachris said:


> Michaels ~ The Arts and Crafts Store
> 
> There's one for 20% wish I could find one for 40 or 50.



Thanks for the link to the coupon. Very cool.


----------



## Rikki

nyhaunter said:


> Rikki: I just wanted to let you know what a total DEAL you got on those two pictures from Home Goods. I saw them last season in a very upscale (read:totally overpriced) mail order catalog for 69.99 EACH. I'm going to Home Goods ASAP for sure to see if I can get me some of those. If I remember correctly, the catalog had 4 different ones. Nice find!


 $70!!!! Who would pay that much for a picture? Wow...you're right, I did get a good deal! Now I've got to go back to Home Goods and see if they've got the other two.


----------



## Frankie's Girl

Just a reminder about Garden Ridge...

They almost always do a buy one, get one 50% off (equal or lesser value) throughout the whole store in September/October. We picked up a TON of stuff there during that sale, including the Donna of the Dead and a pretty awesome full sized mummy animatronic for cheap and lots of smaller stuff.

If you see something you can't live without, get it early, but if you can stand to wait until September, it might be worth your while.


----------



## DaveintheGrave

Britishwitch said:


> Hi all
> 
> I wonder if any could help regards merchandise. I will be coming to your side of the pond late Aug/Sept (I have my first tickets to Disneys Halloween )
> 
> I wondered if anyone knows what are the best shops to go to whilst I am there (Orlando area) where I may be able to stock up on goodies for my party this year.
> 
> I know you alwyas have so much more than we do over here and I am planning on keeping a suitcase empty for my purchases.
> 
> Any ideas anyone?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Britishwitch


I think your best bet would be to go to all of the chain stores mentioned in this thread so far.
Look in an Orlando phone book for the nearest:

Michael's
Target
K-mart
Big Lots
Party City
Dollar Tree
Garden Ridge
Lowe's
Home Depot

You could also look for a Spirit Halloween store, but everything in there is WAY overpriced.
That's what I would recommend.


----------



## hallorenescene

Halloween Decorations, Props, Scary Costumes, Masks, and Accessories - Frightcatalog.com!


----------



## Rikki

DaveintheGrave said:


> I think your best bet would be to go to all of the chain stores mentioned in this thread so far.
> Look in an Orlando phone book for the nearest:
> 
> Michael's
> Target
> K-mart
> Big Lots
> Party City
> Dollar Tree
> Garden Ridge
> Lowe's
> Home Depot
> 
> You could also look for a Spirit Halloween store, but everything in there is WAY overpriced.
> That's what I would recommend.


I'd also add Walgreen's, Walmart, Spencer's, and Home Goods to that list.


----------



## rockplayson

I did make a suggestion to Larry about adding in a seprate section on the forum for sightings and merch. There are many diffren't types of stores out there and this is such a popular thread as is, it might make it a little more easy and manegable to have a section and then the threads being single stores if you get what I mean. Then that way say Big Lots gets there stuff soon, someone can create a thread for that where everyone can follow along.


----------



## Britishwitch

Thank you all for that, I have made a list and now I am going to sit here and check out where they all are in relation to where I am going.

Many thanks


----------



## bozz

Add Old Time Pottery to that list, its a big store similar to Garen Ridge and well stock for early Halloween shoppers such as us. GR and OTP are the best for early season, the rest of the stores don't carry much of anything till late Aug. Yeah I like specific store threads better than this one (too long) we did that last year.Example;... Their are some great cell phone GR pics (page 8 or 10 here) that would look nice in the GR thread and easier to find for future reference.


----------



## Rikki

I like having one thread so I don't end up missing something. If there's a GR thread, a Walgreen's thread, and a Michael's thread then one of them may have dropped off before I get a chance to see it. But with one thread for all of the merchandise all I have to do is look for "Merch 08" and I'm instantly informed.


----------



## DaveintheGrave

I forgot about Wal-Mart. Probably because I hate going there.
Walgreen's is a really good one (especially after Halloween sales).
I just found out walking thru the mall today that a "Home Goods" store is a TJ Maxx.


----------



## Ween12amEternal

If I may, for any Midwesterner's, we should add *Menards* to the list. They carry great outdoor lights & haunt items (spider webs, giant rubber bats, full-size ghouls to hang on garage and trees, etc.) as well as _Lemax Spooky Town_ (though sometimes it is packaged as the _Spooky Hollow_ brand, I don't know why.) I've found they're a great one-stop place to get supplies for prop/projects as well as haunt & inside home decor.


----------



## Rikki

DaveintheGrave said:


> I just found out walking thru the mall today that a "Home Goods" store is a TJ Maxx.


Yes, Home Goods, Marshalls, and TJ Maxx are all owned by the same company.


----------



## melissa

Pics from Dollar Tree. I tried to get everything w/ 2 pics, before anyone asked me to stop.

halloween in july 1 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
halloween in july 2 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

As I stood there, inspecting the offerings, one lady - who assumed I was appalled - said, "It's terrible, isn't it?" I said, "Terrible? It's why I'm here!"

(I didn't buy anything. Waiting 'til pay day.


----------



## Stranger With Candy

melissa said:


> Pics from Dollar Tree. I tried to get everything w/ 2 pics, before anyone asked me to stop.
> 
> halloween in july 1 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> halloween in july 2 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> *As I stood there, inspecting the offerings, one lady - who assumed I was appalled - said, "It's terrible, isn't it?" I said, "Terrible? It's why I'm here!"*
> 
> (I didn't buy anything. Waiting 'til pay day.


lol!!!

My DT didn't have anything out the other day *tear* They DID have two aisles of Christmas though which confused me, so I asked the clerk on my way out and she said Halloween got skipped over. I don't know what that means...?


----------



## ChrisW

If you live in the Pennsylvania - New Jersey area, try Country Junction. It's where I first found Gemmy life-size figures. They stock a LARGE selection of Halloween items. There are 5 locations in eastern PA, the largest in Lehighton.


----------



## scream1973

Just went over to DollarTree .. no Crows


----------



## melissa

Mine didn't have crows, either, but they only had that one mini section up, so I'm still hopeful!


----------



## Dark Star

We just picked this up at Home Goods. and though it was pretty big for $40.00 plan on aging it a little to make it a little more spooky. He seems kind of happy. But they had three whole rows of stuff already!


----------



## Rikki

Wow! That looks great Dark Star! Looks like it's time to get back over to my Home Goods...they told me that all their stuff should be out by week's end.


----------



## hallorenescene

aahhhrrrggg, there is absolutely nothing anywhere here. hobby lobby has out fall stuff and that is it. what is wrong with my area? the treasure chest and some of the stores have xmas out. i can't take it.

cool gargoyle, love his size!!


----------



## sweet&sinister

i saw those canvas pictures at tj maxx. i don't know it they had 4 different ones or not but i did see the same two in rikki's pics & another with a spider on it. i think they were priced at 9.99. i will look next time i'm there to see if theres another one.


----------



## rockplayson

Is anyone else getting paranoid that there halloween stuff isen't out yet? Man it's starting to worrie me.


----------



## bethene

the Michaels by me had a few things out, but had the other shelfs empty and redy to go, I asked the cashier, and she said any day now- whoo hoo!! Target always waits until the school supplies start to dwindle down. Menard will be some tiime in August I think, last year they did it then. So Halloweenrocks08, deep breath, too early to panic yet! LOL!


----------



## Rikki

sweet&sinister said:


> i saw those canvas pictures at tj maxx. i don't know it they had 4 different ones or not but i did see the same two in rikki's pics & another with a spider on it. i think they were priced at 9.99. i will look next time i'm there to see if theres another one.


Guess I'll hit up TJ Maxx tomorrow. If I can get them for $10 instead of $13 that'd be great!


----------



## Cassie7

scream1973 said:


> Just went over to DollarTree .. no Crows


We checked ours today and they had the ceramic items (pumpkins and such) on one side of the store and that's where the crows were in ours. On the opposite side of the store, they had the skulls, bones and such. I don't know why they broke them up but go back to yours and cruise the store. I'm sure you just missed it.


----------



## Cassie7

here's our Dollar Tree loot...










We bought six of those little yellow balls. They'll be heads for our ring-around-the-rosie ghosts.


----------



## rockplayson

Haha okay Bethene I'll take deep breaths. But still I don't get why everyone else gets stuff out before us. It's starting to tick me off in a fun way of course. 

But hey, this might mean the better stuff is coming in. :=)


----------



## Rikki

Rikki said:


> Guess I'll hit up TJ Maxx tomorrow. If I can get them for $10 instead of $13 that'd be great!


I didn't see any Halloween merch at TJ Maxx. No pictures at Home Goods either (not even more of the ones I already bought!). 
Marshall's had an endcap of cutesy stuff. 
Hallmark had their Dept. 56 and Jim Shore pieces out, plus a treasure chest for candy and a plush something-or-another.
Still no Gemmy items at Michael's.
Still no crows at the Dollar Tree.
Saw some fall stuff at Big Lots (garden statues are 30% off, btw).
Hobby Lobby has two aisles of Fall/Harvest stuff, about 20 aisles of Christmas, and no sign of getting any Halloween; I think someone said they weren't putting any out this year...I believe it! They did have all floral for 50% off and all garden items, while not much left, on clearance for 80% off.


----------



## bozz

Old Time Pottery has a very nice scenic floor display at their front registers now. The Inflatable organ player was in it along with that cool looking coffin I took pics of last week. Also their was a lit up large animated spider. Very nice inspiring display. I did notice some new Gemmy products that I did not get pics of last week. I'll swing by again Sat. and take some new pics and post them in the OTP thread. I like the Organ player, nice music and lights.


----------



## MobileMayhem

My Party City has their shelves ready and the boxes waiting to be emptied!

Also, the Michaels here has the Gemmy headless bride.


----------



## Deadna

CASSIE...what is the babydoll? Are you making something with it?


----------



## CrazyLabTennessee

In Chattanooga Tennessee, Micheals has all the Dept 56 stuff out along with little skeleton things. Hobby Lobby has alot of funkin stuff everywhere. oddly hobby lobby has crowes also. and Ross has small kitchen halloween things, and Yes our Party City has empty shelves and big full boxes as well


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Stopped by my Michaels today. They had an additional two aisles of items, including the beheaded bride, a Halloween countdown sign, lamp post, etc. 

They also had an aisle of kids Halloween crafts.


----------



## MHooch

Does anybody have a Cracker Barrel restaurant?

In their little gift shop, they have a whole bunch of Halloween stuff. I got a cake stand, 2 plates, a candy dish and a canister all made of black glass, very cool. Also two shirts (like I need more Halloween shirts!)

I will post pics soon!


----------



## rockplayson

CrazyLabTennessee said:


> In Chattanooga Tennessee, Micheals has all the Dept 56 stuff out along with little skeleton things. Hobby Lobby has alot of funkin stuff everywhere. oddly hobby lobby has crowes also. and Ross has small kitchen halloween things, and Yes our Party City has empty shelves and big full boxes as well


WHAT?!?!?!? Your michaels has Dept. 56? I'v been looking around but the only place I can find there stuff is on the web and it's way over priced.

Went into targert today. They'v had the school stuff out for about 3 weeks now. But happy to say the shelves next to the school stuff were empty. Hmm Halloween maybe? I asked one of the workers, but he said he had no clue what was going there. I just hope it's not chirstmas.


----------



## Rikki

Halloweenrocks, I bet CLT meant Spooky Town. But you can get Dept. 56 stuff at Hallmark. I saw the village set up in one of their stores just a few days ago.

Hooch, I'll be anxiously awaiting those pictures! I need to pick up some new Halloween dishes this year but everything I've seen has been too cutesy for me. I want something a little more sophisticated for the Victorian gothic look.


----------



## Succub'Oz

Dang it all. We have no cracker barrel here either. I'll have to keep an eye on TJ Maxx and Ross. Sadly, I'm mostly unimpressed with much of the Halloween stuff I've seen this year.


----------



## melissa

This won't help many folks, but... in Dundee, MI (near the big Cabella's) is an always-Christmas-type place called - I think - Silver Bells. We went in on Saturday and they said the carriage house behind the main store would be all Halloween by Labor Day, maybe the week before. 

If you have any year 'round Christmas stores nearby, don't forget to check them. The Always Christmas in Auburn Hills, MI always has a Halloween section. Small, but refreshing in the off season. I don't think Bronner's (Frankenmuth) has anything off season. I don't know if they don anything for Halloween at all (religious).

I'll have to check out Cracker Barrell. There isn't one super close, but hub and I do little road trips on the weekend sometimes, and I'm sure we'll pass one. (We go to Hell every year.)


----------



## thehoghunter

*Thunder/lightning - light organ*

Someone mentioned Things You Never Knew Existed : Gag gifts, novelties and toys : Welcome! and I was looking at sale items - under Christmas, there is a light organ - I already ordered 2 and it works great for 'thunder / lightning'. It's $12.97 (shipping was $6.98 - tax $2.31). Arrived in 4 days. I don't know how long they will be on-sale but I checked today and it still shows at that price.

It has an audio input so you can control it instead of using the microphone to pick up music/noises.

sound activated christmas tree lights


----------



## sambone

*TJ Maxx*

Here are some great TJ Maxx finds

Halloween Nutcrackers 12.99 ea. 
Gargoyle and Dragon Wall Hangings 19.99 ea
Large Gargoyles (The one with the wings was 59.99 it weighs about 50 lbs. too! the other one was 39.99 and only weighs about 20lbs.)
Gargoyle candle holders 14.99 each.. the cashier broke the foot off of one and she had to give it to me for $10 and I just super glued the foot back on. They weigh about 10lbs. ea

I will be using the wall hangings for the entrance pillars to my graveyard, they should look great with cool lighting, they weigh about 8lbs. each

I have been to several TJ Maxx stores and each one only has a few of these items..Good Luck and get there this week.

I was also in Michaels today, they are setting up the display, so I took the liberty of looking at the set up guide that was sitting there, I should have took pictures.

Some things that I remember.... A skeleton on a motorcycle yard display, a large vampire in a coffin and the lifesize Zombie Groom and Headless bride by Gemmy... I will be getting the bride and groom with 50% off cuopons on Labor Day


----------



## rockplayson

What do they have at the Cracker Barrell? We have one in downtown denver but it's always a small gift shop so I diden't think they had halloween stuff.


----------



## 19215

I posted this same information under under my "Michael's 2008 thread" too. Some people wanted a seperate thread for particular stores so I started that one. The isle was roped off and they wouldn't allow photos (sorry!), but here is what I remember off hand:


Headless Bride-Gemmy
Dead Donna FCG thing-Gemmy
Zombie heads on stakes/make groaning sounds-Gemmy
With hat that has two eyes peeking out/plays creepy music-Gemmy
Fog machine/Fog Juice-Gemmy
Grapevine twinkling pumpkin (they’ve sold these for many years)
Skeleton hand that “crawls” on table or floor-Gemmy
Small (2 or 3 feet) zombie that lifts his head off-similar to last years Heads off harry-Gemmy
5ft lighted witch broom
Witch head countdown days/hours/minutes till Halloween
Various light sets—reapers with robes, plastic pumpkins, etc.

This stuff was just scattered everywhere so there will probably be more before all is said and done.

Matt


----------



## GDfreak

MHooch said:


> Does anybody have a Cracker Barrel restaurant?
> 
> In their little gift shop, they have a whole bunch of Halloween stuff. I got a cake stand, 2 plates, a candy dish and a canister all made of black glass, very cool. Also two shirts (like I need more Halloween shirts!)
> 
> I will post pics soon!


YES! I love that place! they also have good breakfast!


----------



## Suzeelili

My TJ Maxx had more items today. More gargoyle candle holders...stuffed witches, wall hangings, mugs, halloween tree ornaments(small ones), asst. pupkins, a really cool looking mummy that was solid (cement i'm guessing) for only $39.00. It was about 3 ft. tall.


----------



## missjavaviolet

Target, to my knowledge will start setting up their Halloween mini seasonal section on Sept. 7th.. Or thats what their planning guides says anyways.


----------



## leaunoire

Lakeside collection has some nifty items.

I got a 12 pc. set of LED color changing tea lights for $5.95
- The Lakeside Collection

The LED bed effects for under a bed (12.95) will go under a coffin.

- The Lakeside Collection

These solar LED lanterns (8.95) are neat:
- The Lakeside Collection

And I ordered the Bride and Groom (9.95 ea.)
- The Lakeside Collection

The shipping is also reasonable, on a $75 order, it was $15 shipping.


----------



## gromit05

I was at Ross today..and they had some of thier Halloween goods out...mostly kitchen and table ware...also, stopped at Michael's, beside their ST stuff...there wasn't much...but it did look like they just got a shipment of Halloween goodies...because I saw loads of boxes that the employees were unpacking....


----------



## icemanfred

looks like Gag studios has a few new things
Gag Studios creates custom scary characters for holidays, home or business.

I love their stuff


----------



## hallorenescene

wow ice, there's some reall cool items there. thanks for that page
leaunoire, love the bride and groom. those under bed lights are would be useable in many places and those tea lights are a good price.


----------



## rockplayson

Still nuthing down here. It sucks. Not even at the Dollar Tree yet.


----------



## spookifyKN

Really? What part of CO are you from?

In Springs, the DT had a whole bunch of Halloween stuff and Michael's had a whole lot more out. They started putting up the gemmy's and stuff.


----------



## rockplayson

spookifyKN said:


> Really? What part of CO are you from?
> 
> In Springs, the DT had a whole bunch of Halloween stuff and Michael's had a whole lot more out. They started putting up the gemmy's and stuff.


 
*Denver. *


----------



## Vancouver

does anyone have a date as to when the real stores are gonna set up? like Walmart, Target, Party City and Spencers?...this thread is a bit early don't u think? Not that I am against it!


----------



## Dark Star

Vancouver said:


> does anyone have a date as to when the real stores are gonna set up? like Walmart, Target, Party City and Spencers?...this thread is a bit early don't u think? Not that I am against it!


Stores like Target and Walmart who carry "back to school" in their seasonal section, will be waiting till September, but places like Party City, Michael's and the dollar stores are already stocking shelves.


----------



## hallorenescene

dark star is right, around here stores don't start putting out till after school supplies are gone. that area is where halloween will go. christmas shares with school supplies and then with halloween.


----------



## bozz

** Flower Factory is stocked !!!!*

Just drop into the Flower Factory super store. The place is huge and has a nice full halloween selection already up. See webpage here...>>Flower Factory Inc. - Wholesale Superstore For Silk Flowers, Gifts, Crafts and More.......click on Halloween section 1/2 way down on the left. Nice stuff. I like the remote control Reaper !


----------



## Cassie7

They have some pretty cool stuff and good prices too. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## anonuser

*Sam's Club posts 1st Halloween item...*

Can Wally world be far behind? It is an animatronic face changer, different from the only sold last year by Fitco at Spirit et al, here is the link:
Sam's Club - Halloween Animatronic Face Changer

Is it Gemmy? Fitco? Let me know if you go to Sam's whether it is worthwhile, thanks


----------



## Rikki

I saw Halloween costume eyelashes and boxes of Halloween candy at Rite Aid yesterday.


----------



## hallorenescene

wow, that face changer sounds awesome


----------



## rockplayson

That flower website is great. As well as that face changer. If I could see the face changer and that 6ft grim reaper in person, I might get them.

(the grim reaper may be at big lots this year, as they get fitco props.)


----------



## hallorenescene

it didn't look like the face changer was priced ro bad either


----------



## darkness

This is what I got a Dollar tree today.







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## hallorenescene

WOW! you made a killing darkness. fantastic loot


----------



## devilangel

bethene said:


> I hcecked one of the dollar trees near here, and only forund the smaller things, the bigger stones were not out yeat, did't see the bones, ,hands either,
> Last year I repainted the bigger tombstones from there, they looked good, better after, looked more expensive than a dollar, that's for sure, can't beat the price!


What type of paint did you use to repaint them the ones I got are really pale and need to be touched up????


----------



## rockplayson

Great finds Darkness. My DT still has only that harvest/thanksgiving crap and forgive me if I'm wrong but isen't October BEFORE November? lol. I see turkys and pilgrim people everywhere!

How much is the face changer?


----------



## malibuman

jgc106 said:


> Can Wally world be far behind? It is an animatronic face changer, different from the only sold last year by Fitco at Spirit et al, here is the link:
> Sam's Club - Halloween Animatronic Face Changer
> 
> Is it Gemmy? Fitco? Let me know if you go to Sam's whether it is worthwhile, thanks


Well, against my better judgement, I ordered the Halloween Face Changer from Sams. I'll take some pics when it comes in.


----------



## bozz

I went to my Sam's the other day and did not see the face changer, sounds very cool, would like to see a video of it, and thats a good price too.Saw some pics of it on the Hauntforum.com. Wonder how it works ?


----------



## prestonjjrtr

malibuman said:


> Well, against my better judgement, I ordered the Halloween Face Changer from Sams. I'll take some pics when it comes in.


Let us know what it is like when you get it. It looked a lot like the Fitco changing head standing grim reaper from last year that wasn't made very well, so we really didn't want to order it until we saw it. I will be really interested in what you think about it.


----------



## malibuman

prestonjjrtr said:


> Let us know what it is like when you get it. It looked a lot like the Fitco changing head standing grim reaper from last year that wasn't made very well, so we really didn't want to order it until we saw it. I will be really interested in what you think about it.


Yea, I thought I would take one for the home team in case it sucked. When it comes in, I will take pics and a video of it for everyone.


----------



## hallorenescene

i think it looked cool and was a good price. i hope it is a good one. pictures would be appreciated. good luck.


----------



## spookifyKN

Party City is clearing aisles and have started hanging up some costume stuff.


----------



## anonuser

Thanks malibu for being our designated wing man, look forward to hearing whether it gets a passing grade.


----------



## Aelwyn

spookifyKN said:


> Really? What part of CO are you from?
> 
> In Springs, the DT had a whole bunch of Halloween stuff and Michael's had a whole lot more out. They started putting up the gemmy's and stuff.


Yep, Colorado Springs has stuff out. My man's parents picked me up a bunch of stuff to bring up when they visit. 

Hopefully your DT gets it in soon!


----------



## Rikki

I was checking out at Walmart today andl, lo and behold, there was a Halloween recipe book by the register! Granted, it was mostly rehashed from previous years but at least it was HALLOWEEN!

I also had a Terry's Village catalog in my mailbox when I got home and about the first 30 pages were Halloween merchandise.


----------



## rockplayson

Rikki said:


> I was checking out at Walmart today andl, lo and behold, there was a Halloween recipe book by the register! Granted, it was mostly rehashed from previous years but at least it was HALLOWEEN!
> 
> I also had a Terry's Village catalog in my mailbox when I got home and about the first 30 pages were Halloween merchandise.


 
true dat. Seeing holiday recipes just get's you in the spirit. Well went back to target, the isales they had cleared arn't for halloween there for more patio furniture crap. :-( But on the other hand school starts in a few weeks down here!


----------



## malibuman

Ok, I got the Face Changer from Sam's today and as promised, here are the pics and a video of it in action. Total cost with tax and shipping was just a tad less than 94 bux's. I like him and he works good, but I don't think he should be that much money. Would I recommend him? Yes, if you had the extra cash.
malibooman/Face Changer - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## a witch from canada

malibuman said:


> Ok, I got the Face Changer from Sam's today and as promised, here are the pics and a video of it in action. Total cost with tax and shipping was just a tad less than 93 bux's. I like him and he works good, but I don't think he should be that much money. Would I recommend him? Yes, if you had the extra cash.
> malibooman/Face Changer - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


oh now that one is totally cool and diffrent , i love the way he shake his head after , neat prop ......and it is aleready in ebay for 200$ hahahaha .....you got a good deal .....but hummm does his robe cover his well not so cute legs ? hehehehe


----------



## spookifyKN

I like the dog in the background!


----------



## malibuman

a witch from canada said:


> oh now that one is totally cool and diffrent , i love the way he shake his head after , neat prop ......and it is aleready in ebay for 200$ hahahaha .....you got a good deal .....but hummm does his robe cover his well not so cute legs ? hehehehe


Yea, I forgot to pull the robe on down. I should add that it is attached to a round plate and the legs are attached to the plate. So you have to use it, with it sitting down. So it's actually a prop from the waist up, with legs attached. He does have skinny legs does'nt he. You would have thought they would have at least given him feet.


----------



## hallorenescene

i think he was totally cool. if you found him around here and didn't have to pay the shipping, he would be totally worth the money. i see you have a head on a tray. i have one. i put flowers around his head and incorporated it into the brides boquet. so what does the prop of yours looks like? i went to dollar tree today and they had one wall up of small halloween items. i bought a goblet with a hand and a garland of skeletons. i went to goodwill yesterday and found a sequined jacket that will be perfect for my magicians assistant. and i found a nice hat that should come in handy.


----------



## malibuman

hallorenescene said:


> i think he was totally cool. if you found him around here and didn't have to pay the shipping, he would be totally worth the money. i see you have a head on a tray. i have one. i put flowers around his head and incorporated it into the brides boquet. so what does the prop of yours looks like?


The head on the tray is with my Gemmy Butler I got a few years back. After I bought the butler, I got the head on the tray, took it off, and put it on the tray with the butler.


----------



## hallorenescene

the gemmy butler is cool. nice way to use your head. hahaha. i would love a gemmy butler. i have moaneek, they would do so well together.


----------



## malibuman

spookifyKN said:


> I like the dog in the background!


I just rewatched the video and saw that both of my dogs got in on the video. The tan and white one is Peanut, and the black and white one is Sugar.


----------



## anonuser

Malibu, I liked it. I thought the voice was good and the rocking in the Laz-y-Boy while he laughed cracked me up, thanks for posting!


----------



## gromit05

Hubby and I just got back from Michael's....we purchased the changing pic tombstone.....
On the way out of the shopping mall, I noticed a huge semi truck parked in front of a vacant building......the sign on the building read "Spirit Halloween Store!" Woo Hoo.....How totally totally exciting! I can't wait until they open....I'm sure it will be around Sept 1st.... 

here is a pic of the tombstone....


----------



## Tish

gromit05 said:


> Hubby and I just got back from Michael's....we purchased the changing pic tombstone.....
> On the way out of the shopping mall, I noticed a huge semi truck parked in front of a vacant building......the sign on the building read "Spirit Halloween Store!" Woo Hoo.....How totally totally exciting! I can't wait until they open....I'm sure it will be around Sept 1st....
> 
> here is a pic of the tombstone....



Ooh that's a pretty neat tombstone! I'll have to look for that when I go by Michael's soon.


----------



## Britishwitch

*Frustrated!*

Hey you guys, do you know how frustrating it is watch all these wonderful items you are buying. You are all soooooo lucky!!!

If we are lucky over here we might see the goodies hit the shelves somewhere in the middle of October. What good is that for planning, I ask you! 

All of your items have been fantastic! I am just going to have to forgo on my luggage for my trip in Sept so I can use all my weight allowance for the oodles of stuff that I am going to buy to bring home 

I am so envious of you all having stores that really know how to do Halloween!

Keep posting the piccies...they are wonderful!


----------



## Rikki

British Witch, you can always mail stuff to yourself. With all the new baggage charges from airlines it may be cheaper!

Gordman's had most of their stuff out. It's mostly primitive or cutesy. No props, only home decor stuff.


----------



## Britishwitch

Rikki, I think you are right, I'm afraid our little island here will never understand the importance af Halloween (well it is important to me ! ) so the only way is to have it shipped over. When I come over there I will be making huge lists and having it all sent back



BW


----------



## mryantaylor

I've seen halloween fabric prints at Walmart, and a much bigger supply of those giant fancy cookie cutters this year at Robert's Craft.


----------



## rockplayson

Neat prop. Better than I thought it would be. I'd rather pay money for him then the headless bride. Is he only at sam's club? Cause I don't have a membership there anymore and don't think it's worth it to just get a new one for him. He would be perfects in the coffin I'm putting all the candy in too.Maybe he'd scare some kids away so there would be more candy for me?? Anyways, thanks for sharing!


----------



## hallorenescene

that is a cool tombstone. i love the face changing pictures. i have about a dozen of them. does it look like the tombstone will hold up in outside weather? like the picture will stay intact and not come off from being damp from the morning dew. 
i think the headless bride is awesome, but would probably lean toward the face changer as well.


----------



## DeadTed

I went to Lowes yesterday and there were some things on sale that could be useful to some.

One was a fairly large lantern; metal, black. Originally $40 on sale for $16.

The other were some stuff for the garden that could be used for any nautical display. One was a large spiral shell and the other a crab. Both look like sand stone, fairly heavy, about a foot long. I think they were... $15 too. I took pics on my cell phone but haven't uploaded them yet.

The lantern is a candle lantern, btw. I thought it was neat.


----------



## gromit05

hallorenescene said:


> that is a cool tombstone. i love the face changing pictures. i have about a dozen of them. does it look like the tombstone will hold up in outside weather? like the picture will stay intact and not come off from being damp from the morning dew.
> i think the headless bride is awesome, but would probably lean toward the face changer as well.



Unfortunately the pic part is made of thick cardboard...so I don't think it will endure damp conditions...I guess I will have to display indoors...unless I can come up with something that will protect it from the weather....


----------



## icemanfred

I have that changing portrait tombstone also.
Its made of resin.
the portrait is lenticular so it has a plastic like surface. 
I might add a little silicone around the seem of the boarder to make sure water doesnt get behind it.


----------



## mryantaylor

icemanfred said:


> I have that changing portrait tombstone also.
> Its made of resin.
> the portrait is lenticular so it has a plastic like surface.
> I might add a little silicone around the seem of the boarder to make sure water doesnt get behind it.


The silicone is a great idea.


----------



## gromit05

icemanfred said:


> I have that changing portrait tombstone also.
> Its made of resin.
> the portrait is lenticular so it has a plastic like surface.
> I might add a little silicone around the seem of the boarder to make sure water doesnt get behind it.


that's a great idea...I will have to put loads of it on the top....because there's about 1/8 inch gap between the rim and picture..


----------



## Rikki

I was in Sam's today and they had the big inflatable haunted house, two different sets of Halloween serving dishes, a big bucket of gummy candy, and some resin pumpkins. Nothing I wanted but the witch hat serving dishes were kinda cute.


----------



## Mr. Mxyztplk

Wal-Fart's Halloween Set up will start on 
8/30 - Items at Checkouts
9/2 - Candy Aisle
9/1 - Pumpkins Arrive
9/8-9/10 - Halloween Aisle Set Up
9/15 - Baking Aisle
10/4 - Costumes Arrive

Wal-Fart wants to be the main place "for all "YOUR" Halloween Shopping"

oh and shhhhhh. You didn't hear any of this from me.


----------



## Rikki

If they wanted to be the main place for all of MY Halloween shopping they should start putting things out earlier!


----------



## malibuman

Rikki said:


> If they wanted to be the main place for all of MY Halloween shopping they should start putting things out earlier!


Hey, you took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## HauntedAcresManor

hey yall- i think target should be resetting back-to-school to halloween during the second/third week of september. of course it's gradual. clearance will start the last week of august, then all the clearance will be moved out of "mini-seasonal" so the candy can be set, since that is usually first. 

I CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## hallorenescene

icemanfred said:


> I have that changing portrait tombstone also.
> Its made of resin.
> the portrait is lenticular so it has a plastic like surface.
> I might add a little silicone around the seem of the boarder to make sure water doesnt get behind it.


so what your saying is the silicone would waterproof it. i take it this is some kind of glue? if it works where do you find it?


----------



## icemanfred

you can get silicone at any home improvements store.
you use it to seal stuff in Kitchen and bath.

I guess what I was saying is that the tombstone appears to be water proof except if water seeped behind the changing portrait. So my idea was to seal the seem.
apply a small bead of clear silicone to the seem. then with a wet finger smooth it out.

I havent tested it. but it should work.


----------



## POOKIE0628

*Avon*

Hi guys!
I sell Avon and in the book that comes out in 2 weeks will have their Halloween stuff. This year they are adding a light up carousel to their haunted set. I just got mine. It's cute. It flashes,plays scary sound and the inside goes around. 

Some of the other things are a haunted house wall countdown calendar and a color changing ghost. Candy corn, witch, and skeleton earrings.
They will also have the light up tree back this year.(the 1st of the haunted set) I havent seen the house yet.

I think they did pretty good this year.
Misty


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks ice, if i see those tombstones out and get one, i will silicone it.


----------



## anonuser

Factory Card & Party Outlet has received quite a bit of their Halloween merchandise and is putting it on shelves this weekend. They have some stuff on their website. It appears they have some life size gemmy including Donna and a screamer.


----------



## ICKYVICKI

This is one of my favorite threads. I'm waiting until the kiddies go back to school to wreck havoc in the stores!


----------



## icetross911

So much about the Gargoyles at Dollar Tree - might I inquire as to what you all do with these? I am a fan of the Gargolye and have a few from the blow-up yard version to a latex version, but I am curious as to how you place these in your Halloween settings?
Thanks,


----------



## Frankie's Girl

icetross911 said:


> So much about the Gargoyles at Dollar Tree - might I inquire as to what you all do with these? I am a fan of the Gargolye and have a few from the blow-up yard version to a latex version, but I am curious as to how you place these in your Halloween settings?
> Thanks,


I make a tabletop display, using them and the little tombstones and spiders and lots of webbing. I debated about using them for the cappers on my graveyard columns (too heavy, tho). There is always something you could do with them!

****

I just got back from Michaels and they have a ton of craft stuff out that is Halloween related: paint-your-own spooky houses, garlands, figures, mini coffins, pumpkin yard stakes... all made out of wood! The coffins are adorable, and you could put a little toy or some candy inside (not a lot, but some).

I also picked up some 8 inch paper maché pumpkins to use as my graveyard column toppers. I hope to be able to carve them out as JoLs and put a flicker candle inside each one. I'm going to paint them up as gray stone effects so they look like part of the column. (someday I'm going to post a tutorial on the columns - I have been good about taking pics, just finding the time to organize it all and of course finish the tops!)

They also have their Martha Stewart Halloween stuff out, and they've put out their candle section; nice selection of votive candle holders in skellies, pumpkins and such!

Oh! And they have a 5 foot dracula animatronic that lunges (sort of) out of a coffin and waggles his arms around! It was something like $60, so I'd have to see it out of the box to see how it works, but that's new!


----------



## hallorenescene

$60.00 dollars doesn't sound bad at all for that drac. 
jgc, what is a screamer.
boy, with all the mentions here, i can't wait for halloween to be put out around here.


----------



## gromit05

Stopped by Illuminations today...purchased glass eyeballs....I'm waiting until next week, when I can use my 25% off coupon on entire purchase....I want to buy several items...


Here is their websiteIlluminations - Candles - Candle - Scented Candles - Jar Candles - Floating Candles - Aromatherapy Candles


----------



## Britishwitch

Frankiesgirl...your tabletop display sounds fantastic! I can't wait to see the piccies! I love Gargoyles too....they are my favourite! I am currently in the process of making a large (2 feet tall ) out of papier mache and plastic bottles found on a tutorial called Stollween (Fab site by the way) But I am made about little ones. I would really like to see your display when you are done!

BW


----------



## Autumn Myth

I just got back from Yankee Candle and they have all of their stuff out. It made my day just going in there and looking around! I only got a tealight candle holder (frosted orange glass with velvety haunted house design) and Boonilla, which smells so delicous! 
It's not much at all but it's a start to the season.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Today at Babys R Us my wife and I bought our baby (due 10/15) a little orange outfit with spiders, and a JOL hat to match 

Have to welcome her properly!!


----------



## Winnie Sanderson

I got these today for my kitchen......


----------



## Autumn Myth

Winnie Sanderson said:


> I got these today for my kitchen......


Where did you get them? I NEED them now! haha


----------



## Spookilicious mama

HallowTeen said:


> Where did you get them? I NEED them now! haha


*No I need them Where where did you get these, they are too cute!*


----------



## charles f

Re the question about what to do with gargoyles:



Well, the small ones from Dollar Tree are going to be gifts for selected visitors (at a buck apiece, I bought a bunch for the kids of some of my co-workers.)

The somewhat bigger ones decorate tabletops, etc, and work very well as bookends for my collection of scary books.

The big ones, well...they do what gargoyles do. They go out and stand watch over the cemetery grounds. Two stand atop the entrance columnns, two will be above the building entrance, and the others will be strategically placed around the grounds to ensure that any uninvited spirits behave themselves. (The invited spirits, of course, are guests, and as such can do pretty much whatever they want.)


----------



## rockplayson

Savers /Villiage Value stores have some stuff out.They had pumpkin and ghost lights, those skeleton cups they have at the dollar store and some other tiny stuff. As promised I'm working on getting a camera to take pics.


----------



## hallorenescene

i love the spatulas too. they are very sweet


----------



## Winnie Sanderson

HallowTeen said:


> Where did you get them? I NEED them now! haha





HallowTeen and Spooki I found them at Cracker Barrel. LOL I LOVE them!!!!


----------



## HalloWeenie

*Hello All!!!*

I'm new to this forum and a HUGE Halloween nut, but I'm more into retro/vintage Halloween...but I enjoy the darker side too...just doesn't fit my decorating scheme. If you have any of the following stores in your areas, they have cool stuff out...HomeGoods, Big Lots and on-line Grandin Road(type it in your search window....and BallardDesigns.com!


----------



## a witch from canada

*inflatables*

i stumbled uppon these in ebay the organ player is biger then the ones in stores right now , dont know what stores will carry those big ones 

Over 8 Ft Organ Player and Zombies Halloween Inflatable - eBay (item 260273217065 end time Aug-10-08 21:46:07 PDT)

and their is also this one a cemetary scene 

Over 11 Ft Haunted Cemetery Halloween Inflatable-New - eBay (item 280254881338 end time Aug-12-08 21:50:44 PDT)


----------



## a witch from canada

*target online , lillian vernon , kmart online*

just a heads up that lillian vernon , target online and kmart started adding alot of halloween items , you need to do a search for halloween decor or halloween to find them in the web sites


----------



## a witch from canada

HalloWeenie said:


> I'm new to this forum and a HUGE Halloween nut, but I'm more into retro/vintage Halloween...but I enjoy the darker side too...just doesn't fit my decorating scheme. If you have any of the following stores in your areas, they have cool stuff out...HomeGoods, Big Lots and on-line Grandin Road(type it in your search window....and BallardDesigns.com!


welcome to the forum 

you'll probably like this web site Halloween at Traditions


----------



## gromit05

a witch from canada said:


> just a heads up that lillian vernon , target online and kmart started adding alot of halloween items , you need to do a search for halloween decor or halloween to find them in the web sites



Ohhh...awesome! thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Britishwitch

Winnie, the spatulas are FAB! I hope the Cracker Barrel that I am going to in about a fortnight have some!

BW


----------



## samhainschimera

Those spatulas are awesome! My fiancee's mom works at Cracker Barrel, I'm going to go pick out stuff next week for her to get for me with her employee discount.

I went to Home Goods today and ...I hate you people! I've never been and I'm going to be dropping soooo much money there. Today I got a needlepoint picture, a sign, a snowglobe and two pumpkin figures that look eerily similar to Terrance and Philip from South Park. I'll have to take pictures, they're neat.


----------



## sweet&sinister

my tjmaxx had more stuff out today picked up 2 of the gargoyles that hold the lantern. Those of you who picked them up how do you get the globe out of the lantern to put the tealight in?


----------



## rockplayson

sweet&sinister said:


> my tjmaxx had more stuff out today picked up 2 of the gargoyles that hold the lantern. Those of you who picked them up how do you get the globe out of the lantern to put the tealight in?


 
If you don't mind me asking what do these look like and how much are they? I'v been to two diffrent TJ MAX's in diffrent areas and haven't sceen such a thing. lol.


----------



## GDfreak

a witch from canada said:


> i stumbled uppon these in ebay the organ player is biger then the ones in stores right now , dont know what stores will carry those big ones
> 
> Over 8 Ft Organ Player and Zombies Halloween Inflatable - eBay (item 260273217065 end time Aug-10-08 21:46:07 PDT)
> 
> and their is also this one a cemetary scene
> 
> Over 11 Ft Haunted Cemetery Halloween Inflatable-New - eBay (item 280254881338 end time Aug-12-08 21:50:44 PDT)


Ow wow. You think they stole the idea of the organ infalteable from the Haunted Mansion?


----------



## HauntedWisconsin

a witch from canada said:


> i stumbled uppon these in ebay the organ player is biger then the ones in stores right now , dont know what stores will carry those big ones
> 
> 8 Ft Organ Player and Zombies Halloween Inflatable
> 
> and their is also this one a cemetary scene
> 
> 11 Ft Haunted Cemetery Halloween Inflatable]



I saw the organ player and zombies at Sam's Club yesterday. They just had the boxes out, no display.


----------



## sweet&sinister

halloweenrocks08 said:


> If you don't mind me asking what do these look like and how much are they? I'v been to two diffrent TJ MAX's in diffrent areas and haven't sceen such a thing. lol.


Don't mind at all...they were 12.99. I thought it was this thread that someone posted pics of them but i looked back & it was a thread started by VNOMISS titled "got some new additions for this year" maybe i should post my ? there. these have been found at marshalls & homegood also.


----------



## Rikki

sweet&sinister said:


> my tjmaxx had more stuff out today picked up 2 of the gargoyles that hold the lantern. Those of you who picked them up how do you get the globe out of the lantern to put the tealight in?


Lol, it took me a bit to figure this out! The black paper on the bottom is supposed to be temporary. Take it off and there's a circle that you turn until the notches match up. It drops out the bottom so you can put the candle in. (Hope this makes sense...I'd take pics but my husband is gone with the camera, sorry!)


----------



## sambone

I have the Gargoyles from Marshalls and also had a hard time getting the bottom of the lantern off, mine were glued shut. you do have to take the black paper off and slowly unscrew the candle holder to work it free from the glue. I broke one of the lanterns when messing with it, so be very careful.

If you do break a lantern (the glass is very thin) you can take the springs out and put a staight glass votive in from michaels for 99 cents, they fit perfectly

needless to say I am still PO that I broke one, I dont want that to happen to anyone else


----------



## sweet&sinister

rikki & sambone thank you so much..you saved me from breaking mine. been trying for a long time to push the glass globe up but it wasn't happening lol.


----------



## charles f

I looked at those at TJ Maxx. Pretty nice pieces, really. Liked the quality. Not really evil-looking enough for my collection, but nice anyway--and a good, good price.


----------



## sweet&sinister

yes they are nice. i will probably put them on the mantle with a black shining on them.


----------



## hallorenescene

i'm not usually into blow ups although i have three, but those cemetary blow ups and organ grinders are very collectible. thanks to you who have posted where to get them, now for some information of how to afford them. anyone? they would be sweet to own. lol


----------



## HalloWeenie

*HELP!!! Black Roses Needed!*

I have two large black garden style urns. I was inspired by someone's pics on this forum of their urns filled with black roses. I want to duplicate the look. Where could I get inexpensive black roses? Has anyone seen faux floral black roses(not the individual stems) Any leads would help!


----------



## Stranger With Candy

a witch from canada said:


> just a heads up that lillian vernon , target online and kmart started adding alot of halloween items , you need to do a search for halloween decor or halloween to find them in the web sites


Yip! Kmart has some GREAT stuff! Thanks for the heads up. Sadly our local Kmart shut down a few years ago and I miss it terribly this time of yesr. I noticed on this page that they have a few fantastic items, including the bubble fog machine! I just love,love,love the dripping blood lights,too! AND that light up spider web. I think I might be ordering from them this year.
Shop for Halloween Decor in the For the Home department of Kmart.com


----------



## Frankie's Girl

HalloWeenie said:


> I have two large black garden style urns. I was inspired by someone's pics on this forum of their urns filled with black roses. I want to duplicate the look. Where could I get inexpensive black roses? Has anyone seen faux floral black roses(not the individual stems) Any leads would help!


Closer to Halloween, I remember seeing black roses in the dollar stores, for a buck each, but that seems kind of pricey once you start figuring how many you'll need to fill an urn. I'm pretty sure I've seen black roses at Michaels too.

You might want to consider putting moss and black ferns into it as filler and have the roses spaced throughout.

You could always check out places that stock fake flowers (Hobby Lobby, Garden Ridge, etc...) for clearance roses and spraypaint them black - a bit more effort but might save some money for large amounts...


----------



## Stranger With Candy

oh, and that 50 inch spider!


----------



## Britishwitch

Hi Halloweenie

The Oriental Trading Company are doing 1 dozon black rosebuds for $4.99.

I don't know how good they are as I am in the UK but maybe someone else on here could tell you if they are any good or not!

BW


----------



## scream1973

I managed to find a second one of the lil gargoyles. I used a lighter and managed to heat the glue enough to get it to snap while spinning the base. Gonna put flicker tea lights in them


----------



## anonuser

Originally Posted by a witch from canada 
i stumbled uppon these in ebay the organ player is biger then the ones in stores right now , dont know what stores will carry those big ones 

8 Ft Organ Player and Zombies Halloween Inflatable 

and their is also this one a cemetary scene 

11 Ft Haunted Cemetery Halloween Inflatable]

Hey witch, Sam's has these on their website:
The organ is 179.99 and the cemetery is 149.00


----------



## frenchy

i just went to costco and saw a fortune telling witch 5f she is moving from one side to the other and the skull in the cristal ball in her hand talks too but the sound of squiking when she move just turned me off for the price 113$ they had only her for now .


----------



## 22606

sweet&sinister said:


> rikki & sambone thank you so much..you saved me from breaking mine. been trying for a long time to push the glass globe up but it wasn't happening lol.


I second that. I thought maybe the lantern was just a decorative touch and the gargoyle wasn't meant to actually hold a candle. Thank you very much. Now to get that stupid glue off...


----------



## malibuman

I hope Sam's gets the Fortune Teller witch this year.


----------



## devilangel

HauntedWisconsin said:


> I saw the organ player and zombies at Sam's Club yesterday. They just had the boxes out, no display.


How much was the organ player


----------



## hallorenescene

i would like to see the fortune teller witch. last year there was a cool blow up hearse, horse and skeleton. i liked the dripping blood lights. if they are around here i might pick some up. what is a bubble fog machine. i bought some orange roses from oriental trading post and i thought they were pretty nice for the money.


----------



## Tish

For the black roses...
The ones that Oriental Trading has aren't bad. I got a whole bunch last year. 
I got a whole bunch from different sites last year after Halloween. I got so much stuff on clearance, it was ridiculous. One site had lots of good stuff, I'll have to look through and remember which one it was.

Spray painting flowers would probably be very cost effective, especially with the coupons that Michael's always seems to have. I think red roses with black just sprayed or painted on the tips would look really pretty. Or maybe some black glitter or black flowers with silver glitter. Be sure to use floral spray paint. Craft stores should usually have black flowers around. I made a wreath with black flowers for our house to hang after my dad died and I found a good amount of black flowers, it was in February.


----------



## anonuser

Organ player, 179.00, however, that is the version with the 2 sets of ballroom dancing zombies


----------



## malibuman

Went to my Big Lots today and they were fully stocked for Halloween. Most of the stuff was things they sold last year, but they did have a few new things.


----------



## anonuser

Hey, scored today at Sam's on an animatronic gargoyle. It is 27" high, the eyes light up, the wings flap, the head moves and it talks(mouth moves to words, thank god not mechanically). A decision at 84.00, but very cool imho.


----------



## colmmoo

jgc106 said:


> Hey, scored today at Sam's on an animatronic gargoyle. It is 27" high, the eyes light up, the wings flap, the head moves and it talks(mouth moves to words, thank god not mechanically). A decision at 84.00, but very cool imho.


Can you post a picture or video of it or find a link to one? This sounds really cool.


----------



## sweet&sinister

jgc106 said:


> Hey, scored today at Sam's on an animatronic gargoyle. It is 27" high, the eyes light up, the wings flap, the head moves and it talks(mouth moves to words, thank god not mechanically). A decision at 84.00, but very cool imho.


saw the gargoyle on ebay..the seller wanted 160.00 they said it was motion activated with two phrases..would you mind telling us what the phrases are?


----------



## samhainschimera

I went to Hallmark yesterday. I didn't see any Dept 56 stuff at mine, but they had a plush pumpkin with singing toads in it that was sorta cute, some ornaments, picture frames and candle stuff.


----------



## Vancouver

arg, all this waiting is killing me!...we don't even have a spitit halloween store here...all my main shopping is a drive down washington state and i am just itching to go...so are all these sams clubs stocked?...their website is crap for any info


----------



## sambone

jgc106 
I picked up the gargoyle at Sam's club today, It is pretty Awesome! when I brought it home I set it up with my kids, We couldn't understand a word it was saying, are you having this problem? Should I exchange for a new one? I am also still struggling with the price, what do you think?


----------



## sambone

Malibuman
I also picked up the face changer, my kids went wild and they set him off for hours, they were laughing and going crazy, you can really understand the phrases. I think it will be worth the money just for kids. Are you happy with it?
I think this face changer is way better than the reaper one they had last year.
I have picked up alot of items, now I have to start making cuts and decisions, I hate this part....I wish I could keep it all!


----------



## hallorenescene

*bummer*



sambone said:


> Malibuman
> I also picked up the face changer, my kids went wild and they set him off for hours, they were laughing and going crazy, you can really understand the phrases. I think it will be worth the money just for kids. Are you happy with it?
> I think this face changer is way better than the reaper one they had last year.
> I have picked up alot of items, now I have to start making cuts and decisions, I hate this part....I wish I could keep it all!


What, you have to return some? bummer


----------



## malibuman

sambone said:


> Malibuman
> I also picked up the face changer, my kids went wild and they set him off for hours, they were laughing and going crazy, you can really understand the phrases. I think it will be worth the money just for kids. Are you happy with it?
> I think this face changer is way better than the reaper one they had last year.
> I have picked up alot of items, now I have to start making cuts and decisions, I hate this part....I wish I could keep it all!


Yea, even though he was a little pricey, I still don't regret getting him.


----------



## HalloWeenie

*Halloween is up at PotteryBarn.com*

Just an FYI that Halloween is up on PotteryBarn.com...click on What's New, click on Fall Forecast, then click on accessories...there is also some stuff under the dinnerware/entertaining category...there are a lot of candles. Almost evrything is black...feather garland, wreath, etc. Their main statement for Halloween appears to be the Skull & Crossbones...there is even a cool cocktail shaker for $19 that I'll be getting! Worth checking out! Ghoulishly, HalloWeenie


----------



## Daymer

I stopped over to Sam's today and they have out the gargoyle. I like the eyes and wings but I don't understand what he is saying. Its not very loud. I didn't buy it!!


----------



## Dalloween

If you enter for the Hawaii trip on SpiritHalloween.com they e-mail you a code to get 20% off one item.


----------



## crossblades400

Dont know if it was confirmed, but check Party City - Halloween Party, Birthday Party Supplies, Party Decorations, Scene Setters, Costumes, Balloons

They have a few cool things! and there main countdown is up!


----------



## colmmoo

So how much is the gargoyle at Sam's Club?


----------



## Daymer

colmmoo said:


> So how much is the gargoyle at Sam's Club?



I think it was around $80.....if I remember right.


----------



## Rikki

HalloWeenie said:


> Just an FYI that Halloween is up on PotteryBarn.com...click on What's New, click on Fall Forecast, then click on accessories...there is also some stuff under the dinnerware/entertaining category...there are a lot of candles. Almost evrything is black...feather garland, wreath, etc. Their main statement for Halloween appears to be the Skull & Crossbones...there is even a cool cocktail shaker for $19 that I'll be getting! Worth checking out! Ghoulishly, HalloWeenie


I must have that punchbowl stand! Too cool! I also like the vampire teeth place card holders but I think that price is ridiculous for 4 of them. I bet something similar could be easily made...plastic teeth, some kind of glue to hold the position, and some silver spray paint...could probably make 12 of them for roughly $5. Hmmm....


----------



## runswithvampires

Micheals craft store has there halloween stuff up. bats, crows, skeletons, candals, ect. and old time pottery has there inflatables and fall stuff up.


----------



## Rikki

Walked over to Walgreen's tonight to get a beverage and saw plastic pumpkins on a top shelf. I bolted to that aisle and saw that the tops of both sides of the aisle were adorned with Halloween merch! I was so excited, my husband just laughed at me. All I bought was a bag of candy corn Hershey kisses, though...man those are tasty!


----------



## Rikki

Had an email this morning telling me that Lillian Vernon has their Halloween stuff out. Not a whole lot of new stuff but they had a lot last year that I wanted.

Here's a coupon code for $3.99 shipping on all orders, expires on August 20th.
148850900


----------



## HalloWeenie

*Halloween at Target*

I was told today by an employee I know at Target that stores are required to have Halloween set-up by the morning of August 30th. But she said stores have the flexibility to set up earlier depending on the briskness of back to school sales. The set-up time apparently ties into an advertising campaign and a catalog that highlights Halloween and Thanksgiving ideas(including Archer Farms food products). I received a similar catalog for Back To School that had a $5 off $50 purchase gift card on the back. Apparently the catalog program is something Target is moving forward with. I usually wait for the after sale but some things are just too cool and go quickly. Last year it was the Black Rose Centerpiece...I ended up with three! But I got LOTS of stuff last year at 50, 75 & 90% off last year right after Halloween! My attic is full. I even got one of the $200 haunted twig trees in an urn for under $10 bucks, I was thrilled! Gotta check that garden department. Anyone seen Halloween at Target yet?


----------



## Tinaspaintedlady

No, haven't seen anything at Target yet and have always enjoyed looking at their Halloween. The retailers are starting to get more and more stuff out which gives me a tingly sensation all over but my best finds have always been flea markets, estate sales, and garage sales.


----------



## magic8697

They had an aisle full of stuff at my local 
Big Lots


----------



## Howlatthemoon

*Disney Halloween preview shipforfive*

DisneyShopping.com: Halloween Preview


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

I LOVE the Haunted Mansion stuff they put out every year, but it's so expensive!


LOVE the Window decorations! Think I'll have to pick up that countdown calendar, for the kiddos, of course.


----------



## anonuser

"Can you post a picture or video of it or find a link to one? This sounds really cool."

Yes!

YouTube - gargoyle


----------



## hallloweenjerzeboi

*Party City*

Dunno if any of you have checked it out yet but PartyCity.com has whole lota stuff on it and some really good stuff at that.


----------



## anonuser

"jgc106 
I picked up the gargoyle at Sam's club today, It is pretty Awesome! when I brought it home I set it up with my kids, We couldn't understand a word it was saying, are you having this problem? Should I exchange for a new one? I am also still struggling with the price, what do you think?
I like mine, listen to the one on You Tube posted above, if yours is more garbled return it. I am able to understand mine, however, that may be due to the fact that I am slow, lol. My kids and wife really like it, it is very unique and will be resting on a column at the entrance to my graveyard. If it is truly in keeping with you theme, yes, it is unique and the animation is wonderful.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

How much was it?


----------



## gromit05

HalloWeenie said:


> Just an FYI that Halloween is up on PotteryBarn.com...click on What's New, click on Fall Forecast, then click on accessories...there is also some stuff under the dinnerware/entertaining category...there are a lot of candles. Almost evrything is black...feather garland, wreath, etc. Their main statement for Halloween appears to be the Skull & Crossbones...there is even a cool cocktail shaker for $19 that I'll be getting! Worth checking out! Ghoulishly, HalloWeenie




Ooo...thanks for the heads up! I love Pottery Barn.....
I really like the bone candleholder and skull candles....


----------



## gromit05

hallloweenjerzeboi said:


> Dunno if any of you have checked it out yet but PartyCity.com has whole lota stuff on it and some really good stuff at that.





I stopped at our Party City yesterday...they are definitely gearing up for Halloween.....they had several employees unpacking Halloween goodies! I think by this weekend everything will be up and ready.....can't wait!


----------



## Black Friday

Does anyone know if iParty has started setting up their halloween stuff yet ?


----------



## Howlatthemoon

*Hallmark & Nightmare Before Christmas& cutesy stuff*

Hallmark has Nightmare Before Christmas ornaments and Pumpkin King(Jack) votive candle holders that come in 5 ( I think) with each one having a different Jack expression. Can't find picture to post to show you. They also have Scooby Doo ornaments and Halloween trees. They have an owl holding a pumpkin and they duette together to Monster Mash, a Scooby Doo that shakes and talks about seeing a ghost. Oh they have a black metal gazebo for hanging the ornies on. They don't have pics of these on their website but they looked really nice in person. It appeared that they were putting more stuff out when I left...


----------



## Frankie's Girl

No idea if this has been mentioned already, but Walgreens is gearing up for Halloween too - two of them so far have cleared shelf space and started tacking up the stocking maps showing what goes where. I was told that they should be up and stocked this weekend!


----------



## samhainschimera

I went to Joanns today and they didn't have one Halloween thing out! They had plenty of Thanksgiving stuff but no trace of Halloween. What a wasted lunch break.


----------



## Howlatthemoon

*Mistress Of Doom Witch at Target*

Mistress of Doom Witch Halloween Décor : Target


----------



## Black Friday

Frankie's Girl thanks for mentioning Walgreens i'll have to check those out next week.
I work at Target and i'm working tomorrow so i'll let you guys know if we start putting our decorations out this weekend.


----------



## goldifox5

Stranger With Candy said:


> Yip! Kmart has some GREAT stuff! Thanks for the heads up. Sadly our local Kmart shut down a few years ago and I miss it terribly this time of yesr. I noticed on this page that they have a few fantastic items, including the bubble fog machine! I just love,love,love the dripping blood lights,too! AND that light up spider web. I think I might be ordering from them this year.
> Shop for Halloween Decor in the For the Home department of Kmart.com


Thanks for posting the K-mart link! We lost ours around here a few years ago so I never even thought to look there.


----------



## gromit05

Howlatthemoon said:


> Mistress of Doom Witch Halloween Décor : Target



Thanks for the link.....it looks like Target is going to have some awesome goodies!


----------



## Black Friday

gromit05 said:


> Thanks for the link.....it looks like Target is going to have some awesome goodies!


agree'd! Glad I work there


----------



## sambone

jgc106,
Funny! ...The later it gets and with more consumption....the better I can understand it!
Thanks for your input, my kids love it as well


----------



## Tish

IF anyone is interested, there's a 400 watt fogger on sale for the stupid deal of the day on Musician's Friend for $22.99. I think it ends at midnight.

Musician's Friend - Stupid Deal Of The Day!


----------



## Tish

All that Target stuff looks great. Can't wait to see it in person.


----------



## EvilMel

That Target stuff DOES look fantastic. I hope they have some of that in the store.

It would really put them a step above Wal-Mart and K-mart, that's for sure!

It's oddly reminiscent of Fright Catalog. I wonder if they teamed up with them or if they found the same distributor. I got Grossferatu from Fright Catalog a couple of years ago and Target has it on their website. Plus there's several other props like that that I totally recognize from there as well.


----------



## SinTheDoll

Kmart.com

Kmart has their stuff up. :] Stuff in Decorations and Outdoor Decor. They have what seems to be a 3' screamer dude with a "Changing face." (???) Sounds interesting.

The ghost trio sounds neat. :]
Enjoy!
-Anthony


----------



## hallorenescene

target around here usually does have pretty nice deco. they aren't up here yet, but monday school starts so maybe they'll be done with the school aisle and start putting it up. thanks for the target post. i see they have some awesome items. i like the skeleton dog, zombie groundbreaker, skeleton door knocker, witch lamp post, mailbox, and the leg kickers.


----------



## colmmoo

OMG, I'm afraid to look at Target's website as I will want to buy a lot. Someday. : )


----------



## a witch from canada

*home sense / yesterday's shopping trip*

thanks to JD for posting a thread for home sense winners stores , yesterday i drove to montreal and got these 



































































the 2 uge garoyles i got for 50$ each they had some chips on them and the smaller one i got for 35$ i painted those chips up when i got here as i aleready had matching paint from my own garden ornemants that are the same color paint  they are made of heavy resin(i cannot lifts alone the large ones too heavy)

the cross is heavy resing too 19$ , the bride groom candle holder 12$ and the silver grim skelly 12$ .....they didnt have alot but very nice decor type .....


----------



## jbrimaco

*Mall of America - Department 56*

Well I was dragged (kicking and screaming) to the Mall of America (MOA) last night. But I was surprised to see a nice Halloween display in the Department 56 store. They have an entire room set up with Halloween items. They cost a lot more than I usually spend on my Spooky Town items. But this display made my trip to MOA more enjoyable.
They have one item that has two skeletons on a railroad handcar on a track going back and forth. $85  I can't afford something like that but I still thought it was cool. 
Perhaps I will go on more shopping trips.  OH MY GAWD - what did I just say?!? LOL


----------



## colmmoo

Wow, I didn't know that there are actual stores that just sell Department 56 - I'm jealous!


----------



## Howlatthemoon

jbrimaco said:


> Well I was dragged (kicking and screaming) to the Mall of America (MOA) last night. But I was surprised to see a nice Halloween display in the Department 56 store. They have an entire room set up with Halloween items. They cost a lot more than I usually spend on my Spooky Town items. But this display made my trip to MOA more enjoyable.
> They have one item that has two skeletons on a railroad handcar on a track going back and forth. $85  I can't afford something like that but I still thought it was cool.
> Perhaps I will go on more shopping trips.  OH MY GAWD - what did I just say?!? LOL


Watch ebay! Watch for sales on Dept.56 online A lot times you get a Dept.56 item for as much as a Spooky Town. But don't ever pay full price for Dept.56 LOL Too Outrageous.


----------



## Howlatthemoon

colmmoo said:


> Wow, I didn't know that there are actual stores that just sell Department 56 - I'm jealous!



Myrtle Beach has a Dept.56 Store in the Broadway At The Beach shopping center. They usually have a "sale" on their retirement pieces for 1/2 half off or more. Mostly the Christmas village items.


----------



## Tish

witch from canada, those gargoyles are awesome! They are huge! Looks like you got some good loot.


----------



## hallorenescene

wfcanada, love the gargoyles and stuff. good prices there


----------



## Mr. Mxyztplk

Wal-Fart started receiving thier Halloween Merch. in yesterday. by Tuesday, I may be able to start scoping out the "New" stuff.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Anything at Costco yet?


----------



## Tish

Last year our Costco only had some costumes, a fog machine, candy and packs of tot size Play-Doh. Did others have better stuff?


----------



## 22606

Tish said:


> witch from canada, those gargoyles are awesome! They are huge! Looks like you got some good loot.


Agreed. You can't go wrong with large, menacing gargoyles that are bigger than some of the tot'ers

I can't wait to see _Target_'s new merchandise. Last year they had some great decor, and, from what's up on their website, this year's looks even better. More gargoyles


----------



## rockplayson

Mr. Mxyztplk said:


> Wal-Fart started receiving thier Halloween Merch. in yesterday. by Tuesday, I may be able to start scoping out the "New" stuff.


 
you mean **wal-mart** right? lol. I'v been told from store managment they won't get stuff in any store untill September. That's mighty odd. 
But it's not they'll have anything new anyway.

I went to The Great Indoors today. They have alot of halloween stuff. Mostley it's fancy type like silverwear,plates, bowls, cloth napkin holders. The silverwear was neat. It was sterling silver with an engraved spider and pumpkin design on the end. 25 piece set for $90.00 screw that.

They had lots of cutsey scarcrows. (no supprise) They did have stone gargolyes that were about 40 pounds og good size. They were gray colord. They were around $ 85.00ish each. 

A (i think it's cast iron) skelleton door knocker. It was like $70.00is. Not very big in size. Probably the size of a door knob but a tiny bit smaller.

Fake pumpkins. They had large and small. The small ran for $30.00 the large for $50.00

I'm saving for a few weeks to buy a camera. So once I get it, I will be glad to go back and take pictures for all of you who like this kinda stuff.


----------



## BooBerrie

My mom told me that her local Sam's club had some Halloween stuff out - sounds like it might be inflatables...not real sure though, my mom's a little kooky and she might not have known what she was looking at. Still, I'm gonna check it out.


----------



## Troy

My wife works at Walmart, they already have the stuff in, they will not start putting it out until the first day of school...I can tell you a Gemmy Witch (the one holding the skull) and the lifesize glowing screamer will be available in store, my wife personally saw the boxes.


----------



## runswithvampires

Hey!! So i just got back from michaels and they had alittle strobe light $7.99 that has sound effects built into it. you can change the speed of the strobe light and you can turn on and off the sound effects. ( image attached) and i also bought this witch tablet which you could easily make. I got it at Ross $2.99


----------



## Autumn Myth

Bath and Body works is giving out coupons for Halloween Soap Dispensers when you buy something.
You get the soap dispenser free when you buy $10 worth of items or more.


----------



## charles f

Garthgoyle said:


> Agreed. You can't go wrong with large, menacing gargoyles that are bigger than some of the tot'ers
> 
> I can't wait to see _Target_'s new merchandise. Last year they had some great decor, and, from what's up on their website, this year's looks even better. More gargoyles





I see a new one I didn't see last year (the "demon" one). Four or so years ago I bought one that looked like a lioness. Too bad I haven't seen that one since. I'd like to have had a pair (moron for not getting two then!)

As for the big ones shown in Witch From Canada's pics, they'll be glaring down on any visitors who come by the building this year.


----------



## halinar

BooBerrie said:


> My mom told me that her local Sam's club had some Halloween stuff out - sounds like it might be inflatables...not real sure though, my mom's a little kooky and she might not have known what she was looking at. Still, I'm gonna check it out.



Yup, was at a sam's this saturday and poof.. there it was. It was one row of mostly inflatable stuff but was still nice to see. Too bad it was right next to Christmas stuff.


----------



## Ween12amEternal

Woot, our local *Menards* has their aisles cleared and display layout sheets out, and their inflatables up around the upper perimeter of the store. Hoping most of their stuff is organized and out by later in the week; will try & go back for pix then.


----------



## clem222

*Spirit / Wishing Well / Sam's Club / Dollar Store*

Spirit (Sacramento):
Already have signs up and are getting ready to open in a few weeks

Wishing Well (Sacramento California):
Store is stocked and in talking to staff they are going to get alot more stuff 

Sam's Club (Roseville California):
Face changer, infaltable haunted house and costumes

Dollar Store (Roseville):
candles, trick or treat bags, candy


----------



## bozz

*Style and prcie on haunted H. ?*

Sam's Club (Roseville California):
Face changer, infaltable haunted ...........Was it the big haunted castle or house and did you by chance see the price ??? I have the big haunted house (and love it, its been a big hit) Thanks for the info. My Sams has very little so far.


----------



## EvilMel

Holy crap! How much did that gigantic inflatable haunted house cost???


----------



## bozz

EvilMel said:


> Holy crap! How much did that gigantic inflatable haunted house cost???


I got it at Sams Club for $ 199 a few years ago, the treaters love it and many pics have been taken of it with Treaters in front, best investment I have made and want another to add to my yard maze. More pics below


----------



## digbugsgirl

Our local Sam's Club has candy out and two animated decorations. One was a talking gargoyle and the other was a face-changer.


----------



## EvilMel

digbugsgirl said:


> Our local Sam's Club has candy out and two animated decorations.


I definitely need to get a Sam's Club membership.


----------



## Northern Witch

*Shopping in CANADA*

try this link HauntedXing Collectibles in B.C.,Canada, Halloween Merchandise for sale, Halloween Shop, Halloween Props,Halloween Masks, Halloween Novelty,Skeletons and bones,Halloween decorations,Halloween Body Parts, Nightmare Before Christmas licenced merchandis
or type in hauntedxing.ca
I purchased some great quality props from *HauntedXing Collectible*s. It's a great on-line store for people in Canada. Mommy Weirdest has to be one of my all time favourites!


----------



## chaos_thorn

*South Dakota*

Target: They don't have any of their stuff up yet. All the back to school supplies are still in the spot where the Halloween decorations were last year.

Walgreens - They have items stocked on the very top of a few aisles. Most of the stuff they have are the large pumpkin and skull out door lights.

Dollar Tree: A few end aisles full of skeleton, gargoyle, and tombstone decorations.

Wal-Mart - Nothing stocked yet. Again, back to school supplies take up the space where the decorations are supposed to be.

Menards: Nothing stocked yet, but they have their maps out. They should start stocking stuff anytime now.

Shopko - They have a full half aisle full or decorations. A lot of skulls, window clings, party supplies, and other cutesy decorations. So far Shopko has had the most stuff up out of the stores I've visited.


----------



## hippywitch24

I live in Vegas and the kids start school here on the 25th,and there isn't a lot in the stores here yet. Walgreens doesn't have any Halloween stuff out yet. Big Lots has some things as does Dollar Tree. Dollar Tree doesn't have a lot but I got a pumpkin spice candle there that smells really good.


----------



## hurricanegame

Northern Witch said:


> try this link HauntedXing Collectibles in B.C.,Canada, Halloween Merchandise for sale, Halloween Shop, Halloween Props,Halloween Masks, Halloween Novelty,Skeletons and bones,Halloween decorations,Halloween Body Parts, Nightmare Before Christmas licenced merchandis
> or type in hauntedxing.ca
> I purchased some great quality props from *HauntedXing Collectible*s. It's a great on-line store for people in Canada. Mommy Weirdest has to be one of my all time favourites!


Cool post I'm from Canada as well..have you ordered from this site?


----------



## batgirly

I was at a Walgreens in Florida today. They were fully stocked! They had some awesome gold and Chrome full sized skulls for $5.99. May go back for a gold one.


----------



## chaos_thorn

batgirly said:


> I was at a Walgreens in Florida today. They were fully stocked! They had some awesome gold and Chrome full sized skulls for $5.99. May go back for a gold one.


Did they happen to have the cheap Michael Myers mask available?


----------



## rockplayson

Went into Tuesdays Mornings today, they had some halloween decor out. They had this scarcrow with a pumpkin face that would look cutsey in the day (harvest type) but at night when you turn it on the light in the face would be scarry.


----------



## batgirly

chaos_thorn said:


> Did they happen to have the cheap Michael Myers mask available?


They had masks but didn't stop to look at the selection.


----------



## WildeHeart

Does anyone know how much Halloween stuff Michales puts out? They have their spooky town collection up, as well as one full isle (potion bottles, signs, yard stuff)...and the small mini isle with the bigger itmes. Is this about as much as they'll do? 

Also - does JoAnns usually do a decent amount of Halloween? I noticed that while Michaels seemed pretty stocked (all this was out two weeks ago) the only thing at JoAnns is baking goods. I'm hoping more stuff comes out soon so I can put this weeks coupons to good use!


----------



## Jackielantern

Joanne's in my area doesn't do much. A few cutesy knick knacks and maybe a yard stake or two.


----------



## batgirly

chaos_thorn said:


> Did they happen to have the cheap Michael Myers mask available?


went back today needing cold medicine. checked and they do indeed have the cheap michael myers mask.


walgreens.jpg - Image - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

walgreens2.jpg - Image - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## jkcoop

WildeHeart said:


> Does anyone know how much Halloween stuff Michales puts out? They have their spooky town collection up, as well as one full isle (potion bottles, signs, yard stuff)...and the small mini isle with the bigger itmes. Is this about as much as they'll do?


That is about all they do - or at least done in the past here.


----------



## Howlatthemoon

My local Party City was putting up some of their Halloween out today. They still had tons of boxes to go through. They had a razor blade doorway curtain that I have not ever seen before.


----------



## malibuman

Went to my Walgreens today and they have nothing yet.


----------



## Tish

I was on the Grandin Road site last night and they had a few things on sale, about $10-$30 off. Pretty good deals.


----------



## WildeHeart

Thanks to those who responded about Michaels/JoAnns. I figured that was about all they were going to do with halloween...at least it's already all up so I shouldn't complain 

The party city near me has rows of Halloween stuff up now. The girl working said it should all be out by this weekend. Many costumes from last year were 1/2 off (not a great selection though). I picked up some very realistic fake tattoos of scars and stitches...also a paper plate set that is absolutely stunning (black with skulls, lots of ornate silver/grew spider webs and swirls). I'll be heading back again this weekend!

Also picked up some really cute halloween snow globes from the dollar tree - they had a bunch of grey skull and tombstone globes...I may go back and get a few more (they had about 5 or 6 different ones)


----------



## chaos_thorn

batgirly said:


> went back today needing cold medicine. checked and they do indeed have the cheap michael myers mask.
> 
> 
> walgreens.jpg - Image - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting
> 
> walgreens2.jpg - Image - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


Awesome. I'll be picking one up so I can modify it.


----------



## devilangel

chaos_thorn said:


> Did they happen to have the cheap Michael Myers mask available?


Yes I am looking for one of those too and they are anything but cheap on ebay


----------



## chaos_thorn

devilangel said:


> Yes I am looking for one of those too and they are anything but cheap on ebay


The masks at Walgreens are as cheap as it gets. I have a handful of independently made Myers masks which has cost me upwards of $500-600. The Walgreens "Cheapo" is basically a knock off of the 2003 Don Post version.


----------



## spookifyKN

just got back from Michaels and Target... and Target had their pet costumes on an end cap and they have their T-Shirts out. Not too long now....


----------



## Ween12amEternal

spookifyKN said:


> just got back from Michaels and Target... and Target had their pet costumes on an end cap and they have their T-Shirts out. Not too long now....



Grrr, our _*Target*_ won't put anything out until back-to-school is absolutely over (2 weeks they say). . .

But in better news, our *Halloween Express* is opening soon - drove by and they were stocking their shelving grids. Love going into those seasonal stores right at their openings, can see everything and it's all still organized and in good shape.


----------



## dustin2dust

Hi everyone! I'm new here so I can't post links yet but some places I have been keeping an eye on for Halloween goods are:
Department56.com
Glitterville.com
Hallmark stores have some really good merchandise some years.
William-Sonoma - I missed out on getting a bat spatula there last year... grrrrr.
Old Navy - Last year they had awesome glow in the dark skeleton aprons.
Ross - I found some nicely made enamel picture frames last year.
Marshall's - Last year they had nice cloth table cloths, not the plastic and felt that you usually see. 
Partycity.com
I haven't found anything yet, but I have all my local shops mapped out and I'm getting ready to pounce!


----------



## bozz

Went back to my Old Time Pottery yesterday and saw a very nice full size New Gemmy talking Zombie prop for only $ 49 . He looks a little different than the one on their web site (no jacket or hair) but looked like a good value for the price. Also along the same lines Garden Ridge has all their full size animated Gemmy props out (they carry the largest selection, must have 10 different ones) now.


----------



## digbugsgirl

WildeHeart said:


> Also - does JoAnns usually do a decent amount of Halloween? I noticed that while Michaels seemed pretty stocked (all this was out two weeks ago) the only thing at JoAnns is baking goods. I'm hoping more stuff comes out soon so I can put this weeks coupons to good use!


Joann's in Fredericksburg usually has a pretty good section for Halloween. I'm thinking the one in Charlottesville does, too. I'll have to go by next time I'm in either place.


----------



## skullboy

Just got home from the Dekalb/Sycamore area in IL.Walgreens has stuff on top shelf but no real display yet.Menards has 90 % of thier stuff out.Target nuttin.Micheals has an isle and stuff in main isle set up.


----------



## CMGhost

Same here in Central Illinois Menards... about 4 small aisles out, with a good selection. The little skeletons that Big Lots are selling for $14 are $2 cheaper at Menards...and their SpookyTown items are definitely cheaper than the ones at Michaels.

Overall Menards here is the best place to go so far...good selection. 

6' tall sleleton's are going for $30 now... nice skellys too

Walgreens is mostly cheapy costumes right now


----------



## Howlatthemoon

dustin2dust said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new here so I can't post links yet but some places I have been keeping an eye on for Halloween goods are:
> Department56.com
> Glitterville.com
> Hallmark stores have some really good merchandise some years.
> William-Sonoma - I missed out on getting a bat spatula there last year... grrrrr.
> Old Navy - Last year they had awesome glow in the dark skeleton aprons.
> Ross - I found some nicely made enamel picture frames last year.
> Marshall's - Last year they had nice cloth table cloths, not the plastic and felt that you usually see.
> Partycity.com
> I haven't found anything yet, but I have all my local shops mapped out and I'm getting ready to pounce!


 Great suggestions! Thanks!


----------



## EvilMel

This is a large thread so I just want to reiterate that I saw some awesome stuff at a store here called Home Goods. They had some really neat silver candlesticks, witches and mummies and whatnot. They also had a LARGE ghoul thing that could totally be hung from someone's chimney or something. It was awesome.


----------



## gromit05

I thought for sure my Party City would have all of their Halloween goodies out....but nope.....
I drove by The Halloween Spirit store yesterday....they will be opening their doors this Friday!!! totally totally can't wait!


----------



## DeadTed

DeadTed said:


> I went to Lowes yesterday and there were some things on sale that could be useful to some.
> 
> One was a fairly large lantern; metal, black. Originally $40 on sale for $16.


I just went back today and this same lantern is _now_ $9.

It's over a foot tall at least, long glass sides, again, for candles only, but a great potential prop. I wish I could find a picture online.

Lowes also has adhesive for buy-one-get-one-free -- a construction adhesive and and all-purpose white (for caulking guns). Construction adhesive was $2.50 (or so) and the All-purpose was $3.25 (or so).


----------



## maximpakt

Where is the spirit store locator? Cant seem to find it on the page as in years past.


----------



## SinTheDoll

Here you are:
http://www.spirithalloween.com/StoreLocation.aspx 

It's not on the site for some odd reason, you have to do a google search and click underneath the first hit. xD
-Anthony


----------



## maximpakt

Damn, im ready to cry. Year before last we had 2 spirit stores. Last year we didnt get one, but they said there would be one this year. I was so looking forward to taking the hearse shopping. But no, looks like we are screwed again.


----------



## EvilMel

YES...we're getting two! I love to go browse through there. It's too expensive to buy a ton of stuff, but it's REALLY neat to go look. Gives you good ideas for costumes.


----------



## jkcoop

EvilMel said:


> YES...we're getting two! I love to go browse through there. It's too expensive to buy a ton of stuff, but it's REALLY neat to go look. Gives you good ideas for costumes.


We don't buy much there either, but go every year for the fun of it. We did get our vampire costumes there a couple of years back.


----------



## Shadow Mistress

The Oriental Trading Company mailed out their Halloween edition; just got it yesterday. Plus, Spirit Halloween just sent me a 10% off coupon via email.


----------



## Rikki

Grrrr...they've moved our Spirit Store. I liked where it was last year. It was easily accessible from home and work. Now it'll be on the side of town that has the most traffic (which is also the side that I try to avoid like the plague!).


----------



## 22606

EvilMel said:


> I love to go browse through there. It's too expensive to buy a ton of stuff, but it's REALLY neat to go look. Gives you good ideas for costumes.


It definitely is fun to peruse an almost warehouse-sized Halloween store It would be better if their prices were more reasonable, though.


----------



## bozz

Yeah those big stores need a 50 % off coupon just to be affordable. I have a Halloween express and a Halloween USA opening 2 miles away. Funny thing is they are right across a street from each other......weird ?!?! Oh and a Cow Halloween store opening just up the rd. They can be kinda fun to browse but most the stuff they carry is not my bag of tea and belongs more in a slasher movie (I'm more into traditional vintage type decor).


----------



## HalloWeenie

*Help!*

BIG Thanks to everyone for your advice on Black Roses! Now I need help finding something that is shown on the Michael's website....I was told it may only be available in certain regions...so if anyone is in Michael's, can you look and see for me? Pretty please! If you go to the Michael's website and in the search type "Black Glittered Leaf Garland"...it's a Martha Stewart product. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE let me know if you find it! I will be ETERNALLY grateful! I can send you some great Halloween goodies for helping me get them!


----------



## HalloWeenie

*HELP! Part 2*

Hey, has anyone seen any cool Halloween napkin rings on their shopping trips?


----------



## Alucard888888

Are all the Spirit Halloween stores opening on the same date? Last page Gromit had said that the store was opening on Friday (Tomorrow) near him. I wonder if all of the spirit stores are opening tomorrow, and if they will have all of their stock such as the crawler and the hannibal lector.


----------



## jkcoop

Alucard888888 said:


> Are all the Spirit Halloween stores opening on the same date? Last page Gromit had said that the store was opening on Friday (Tomorrow) near him. I wonder if all of the spirit stores are opening tomorrow, and if they will have all of their stock such as the crawler and the hannibal lector.


I think it varies....


----------



## jkcoop

HalloWeenie said:


> BIG Thanks to everyone for your advice on Black Roses! Now I need help finding something that is shown on the Michael's website....I was told it may only be available in certain regions...so if anyone is in Michael's, can you look and see for me? Pretty please! If you go to the Michael's website and in the search type "Black Glittered Leaf Garland"...it's a Martha Stewart product. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE let me know if you find it! I will be ETERNALLY grateful! I can send you some great Halloween goodies for helping me get them!


Oh man!! I just got back from there! Wish I had seen this before going - I would have looked for you.
We just got a bust for our vampire mansion. I used the 40% off coupon that someone so nicely put a link to!


----------



## Tish

I went to Costco and saw these today:









If you can't quite make it out, it is the inflatable pumpkin carriage thingy for $86.99 and a spider with lite up eyes for $60-ish. The spider is huge! Plus they had some shelf sitters that I didn't take a picture of. They were like little beanie babies, a ghost, witch and two others. And of course they had a bunch of candy.


----------



## Alucard888888

Wow! Those look awesome! The price sounds reasonable too. I'll have to head on over to Costco and see if they have their stuff in stock as well.


----------



## a witch from canada

those are awsome , i hate real spiders but that one is great and UGE ....

and i am not big on inflatables but that one is neat ....and a decent price ....thanks for the pic


----------



## devilangel

Tish said:


> I went to Costco and saw these today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't quite make it out, it is the inflatable pumpkin carriage thingy for $86.99 and a spider with lite up eyes for $60-ish. The spider is huge! Plus they had some shelf sitters that I didn't take a picture of. They were like little beanie babies, a ghost, witch and two others. And of course they had a bunch of candy.


What is the size of that horse and pumpkin do you know?
I got one off ebay and paid 158.00 shipped it was 11 foot.


----------



## devilangel

Went to walgreens to get the michael myers mask They do not have their mask out yet but they have some really neat stuff not priced too bad either. I got the Napoleon Blownapart for 10.00, they also had a marcus version. They have the groung breakers and the 2 heads for fence similar to big lots for 10.00 each
they also have large tombstones really good looking 24 inch 3 for 10.00 and 36 inch ones 2 for 10.00 then some really large ones 10.00 each


----------



## purpleferrets3

*Disney site*

disneyshopping.com has some Halloween stuff on their site now


----------



## bozz

Love the spider, he would look cool on a garage roof and that seems to e a good price for him. Sorry I'm not impress with E-bay seems like if you want to pay twice as much for item with huge shipping charges go to e-bay or go down to your local store and save big. E-bay to me is a big scam and way over priced what a joke !


----------



## funrs

Purpleferrets3 Thanks for the heads up on Disney. I would never thought about looking there. I definitely want to get the tombstones. Got to see if I can talk the wife into it.


----------



## hallorenescene

love the spider, does it look like it would withstand out side weather? i have 3 inflatables, and they are cumbersom, one is a big pumpkin and then it has this tiny stem it's supposed to set on. it just flops over to one side and is hard to anchor so it will stay up straight. but that grim reaper one is cool.


----------



## Tish

I'm going to take a closer look at the Costco stuff next week as Brian is keen on getting the pumpkin carriage. From what I could tell, the spider was a solid hard plastic type material. At least it looked like the body was. Not sure about the legs.


----------



## Howlatthemoon

*Hot Topic- Pumpkin King fans*

On a mannequin they had a Nightmare Before Christmas Pumpkin King t-shirt. This particular one is not pictured on its website, but it has more Halloweeny designs and colors than what is on their web site. Also Hallmark has Nightmare Before Christmas ornaments! At the mall, it is looking more like fall and Halloween which is unusual because normally you see Christmas LOL~


----------



## Tish

I went to the Halloween Flea Market today and here's some of what I saw:


----------



## Tish

Some more that was inside:


----------



## Stranger With Candy

wait..wait..hold the phone...
Halloween FLEA MARKET?! How lucky are you?!
Did you buy anything?


----------



## gromit05

OMG! Halloween Flea Market....how cool is that!


----------



## Tish

It was more of a sidewalk sale but it was still pretty cool. They had some really good deals. Lots of costumes about 50-60% off, makeup kits were $1, various props. The butler guy that talks was $98, they had a blood head fountain that was $20 and all their 'vintage' Halloween stuff was 10% off, it was a preview of what they will have for the upcoming season. We plan to go back tomorrow and see if they brought out anything else or if anything they had today is cheaper. We ended up getting just a few things. The skull candelabra was $45, it is really heavy. It needs a little untangling and perhaps a couple more skulls, but it is still really neat. We also got a nice vulture for $11 and a rat in a cage for $2.95.


----------



## Rikki

I want a Halloween Flea Market!!!! Sounds like some good deals.

At Walmart yesterday I saw Halloween greeting cards and a display of candy corn! It's getting closer!


----------



## Stranger With Candy

Nice score. I'm really digging the rat in a cage. Simple,yet awesome!


----------



## hallorenescene

i want the crystal ball and the hanging dude. i have a couple of vultures, but that one is the sweetest i have ever seen. the price was really good. i have a chandilier, i think it is like that one. i have never seen a halloween flea market. that would be to exciting. do you live in a big town? where do you live? did a lot of people show? did you just happen upon it or was it advertised. throwing a tantrum, i want a halloween flea market and lots of time and money


----------



## Howlatthemoon

How cool to have a Halloween flea market to go to! We're still having summer flea markets .


----------



## Black Friday

I'm so mad...today at work I asked again about when we'll be getting our (Target) halloween stuff and the manager said the back to school stuff will be up until around september 7th so we'll put it up after that..


----------



## samhainschimera

The Halloween Flea Market looks amazing! I wish we had something like that here. 

I went to Big Lots today and got the Nevermore/raven figure and a lighted spooky face thing that goes in the window. Mine just had a few costumes, some small busts, gargoyles, tombstones and some signs and lights.


----------



## samhainschimera

Here's the raven from Big Lots and the south park looking pumpkin guys I got at Home Goods:


----------



## maximpakt

Yeah, the pumpkin guys do look like they should be saying " Hey Terrace pull my finger" lol


----------



## HallowedEve

I love that Raven from Big Lots! I might have to go back and grab that one! Our store doesn't have near the amount of Halloween merch as last year. Bummer. 

Man, it's probably a good thing we don't have a Halloween Flea Market around here... I'd def. have to work some overtime!  BTW, I have that same vulture and want to say I paid $22 for it! You got a nice deal!


----------



## GDfreak

Well guys, back to school is almost over...you know what that means...


----------



## Succub'Oz

I haven't been to Big Lots yet but that raven is really cool!!!!


----------



## Tish

That raven from big lots is really nice. I think it's super nice to leave out in the house all year.


----------



## hallorenescene

*halloween*



GDfreak said:


> Well guys, back to school is almost over...you know what that means...


back to halloween


----------



## crossblades400

Ugh its getting so close, I can't wait


----------



## halloween71

rite aid has some stuff out.


----------



## Alucard888888

Does Rite Aid Carry the Donna The Dead head dropper? I thought so.


----------



## 22606

Tish said:


> That raven from big lots is really nice. I think it's super nice to leave out in the house all year.


I second that


----------



## anonuser

"those are awsome , i hate real spiders but that one is great and UGE ....

and i am not big on inflatables but that one is neat ....and a decent price ....thanks for the pic"

Sorry to tell us this witch, went to Costco today based on those pics, what a lunch bag let down. The inflatable is very small as inflatables go and the spider is a plush, indoor only, yawn............... I passed 110% on everything Halloween in Costco, boring.


----------



## icemanfred

Found two halloween stores open today.
One Just said Halloween superstore. Free standing builing. had some nice stuff, animated jason. 
The other was in a mall, Halloween scene. Not many props at all. But thats the way they are every year, not surprising.
But it was still fun to look around in two stores before sept.


----------



## hallorenescene

*spider*



jgc106 said:


> "those are awsome , i hate real spiders but that one is great and UGE ....
> 
> and i am not big on inflatables but that one is neat ....and a decent price ....thanks for the pic"
> 
> Sorry to tell us this witch, went to Costco today based on those pics, what a lunch bag let down. The inflatable is very small as inflatables go and the spider is a plush, indoor only, yawn............... I passed 110% on everything Halloween in Costco, boring.


i thought that spider looked like it might not be a go for outside. thanks for letting us know. it's cool, but i want for outside as well.


----------



## rockplayson

Does anyone have The Vampire in the coffin from Michaels? It's animated and about 5ft tall. (maybe taller) At my michaels it retails for $59.99 I think. They only had the display so I diden't get it.


----------



## hallorenescene

*coffin*



halloweenrocks08 said:


> Does anyone have The Vampire in the coffin from Michaels? It's animated and about 5ft tall. (maybe taller) At my michaels it retails for $59.99 I think. They only had the display so I diden't get it.


or does anyone have a pic of that. i would love to see it. wow, alll you guys are so lucky, other than a $ store, there is no halloween here yet


----------



## Herman Secret

Just been out and about doing some store hopping, to see what's about. Sorry, no pics to acompany 

Our Local Value Village has new merchandise (costumes etc, a few skulls and the like) out. I asked about used merchandise, and was told that it would not go out until after labor day as they are having a 50% off sale. 

Big Lots have started putting their stuff out. Cool looking gargoyles @ $20 each, also vultures @ $20 also. Skull bust with flashing eyes. neat looking mummified cat at $9

Bluckies @ $14, bag o bones (styrofoam) @ $19 (may get one to build a partial skellie)

Party City only have some costumes out so far but the aisles and shelves were empty and ready to be stocked 

Target having nothing out, but I did buy a Mini LED strobe light for $2.50, which works off 3 AA batteries. Thought this could either go in one of the bedrooms or in the graveyard outside to supplement the lighting. 

Have another shopping trip planned tomorrow, will be checking walgreens again and also rite aid.


----------



## devilangel

halloweenrocks08 said:


> Does anyone have The Vampire in the coffin from Michaels? It's animated and about 5ft tall. (maybe taller) At my michaels it retails for $59.99 I think. They only had the display so I diden't get it.


My father bought this for me 2 weeks ago, his brother was down and got one also. I thoughht it was kinda neat. Not too bad with 40% off coupon


----------



## dustin2dust

Went to Big Lots today and got a few things. They didn't have much out that interested me at this point but I was delighted to see merchandise out. I ended up getting one of the changing as you walk past old photos. The kind that goes from an old picture of a couple to the couple dead and evil looking.
But THEN I went to Marshall's and they had stuff out. I was trying to decide on which candle holders to get and ended up going with the mummies. I got a pair which was all they had but I may check another store tomorrow to see if I can pick up a third so I can put all three together with a plate on top for serving food. They were $15 a piece which seemed really pricey to me, but they are pretty solid and well made. $45 buck for a food tray... yikes. They had a few other things that looked really cool and a lot of country/old timey decorations as well. There was a wreath I would have bought if someone hadn't ripped one of the skulls off it. Grrrrr.


----------



## malibuman

Wow, I do like those candle holders.


----------



## Alucard888888

I like the candle holders too. They look very detailed.


----------



## Tish

Thanks to this thread, I have a shopping trip to make soon to Big Lots and Marshall's and a second look at the Costco stuff.


----------



## SinTheDoll

There was a silver Skeleton Bride and Groom candle holder much like the three shown in dustin2dust's photos at a homegoods store in my mall. I thought it was adorable.
I may go back and pick it up.
-Anthony


----------



## a witch from canada

wow your big lots have some neat stuff , i got the skeleton silver candle holder last week at home sense for 12$ and got a colored version of the bride and groom for the same price , their very heavy .....i was planning to use the bride and groom candle holder as a cake toper but the top where you put the candle will not come off and i am affraid to break it trying to get it off


----------



## DeadTed

Just went to Lowe's today and saw them putting up boxes of Halloween stuff. The only thing I noticed so far that would be of interest to anyone is an animated witch from Gemmy.

Don't know anything about Gemmy, animatronic items, or this particular witch. Just that's it's $150 even.

EDIT: A quick search on the Gemmy site -- it's this witch and cauldron.

They also had this skeleton hand door knocker from Gemmy. Don't know how much.

And Lowe's still has adhesive caulking buy-one-get-one free.


----------



## Herman Secret

Was also at Lowes. I believe the Witch and Cauldron was $110. They had some neat paper mache gargoyles @ $7.97 each, tombstones @ $6.97 each, paper mache skulls (3 types) @ $7.97 each. The inflatable on show was the Skellie playing the pipe organ, but didn't pay attention to the price as Im not into inflatables 

All the Halloween goodies were at the end of one aisle, so hopefully they will get more in


----------



## hallorenescene

i do have 3 inflatables, but i don't use them much. a lot of work to put up and take a lot of room. but i got to say, they do have some really cool ones out there. dead ted, thanks for the post. i see there is some real cool gemmys out there this year. i am getting more and more eager to see what comes this way. witch, those are nice candlesticks


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

I have one inflatable, this one...









I doubt that I will use it again this year. Might put it up early, then take it down as I start getting ready for TOT.


I usually don't like the inflatables, too cutesy, but I really like this one..










It's sound...

More Info: Inflatable Grim Reaper and Pumpkin Carriage


I think they have the short version at Costco. Trying to resist buying it. I would rather have the large one anyway. Maybe it will be available after Halloween.


----------



## MrsMyers666

I like the carriage inflatable one a lot too. Wish that was my house in the background also. That house looks awesome.


----------



## hallorenescene

yeah, i like the carriage inflatable too! i have also seen it where there is a hearse in back with a skeleton in it. i didn't know it made sound. wonder if you can turn the sound off. last year i did a zombie theme and that would have been right with my theme. that is a nice tree one pumpkinprincess. i have seen another tree one where the tree limb moves up and down that is also cool. i have a frankenstien, a vampire, and a pumpkin. i might put them up this year. you just need so much room. i also like the organ grinder one.

oh, and that house is very pretty.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

My old house would have been perfect for the pumpkin carriage. It was set in the woods and looked kind of like a castle (if you squinted your eyes) lol .

My new house is stucco, kind of spanish looking. That's why I thought of doing a pirate theme.


----------



## Tish

We don't have a really big driveway/front yard area, well I guess it's medium sized. If we got the bigger version of the pumpkin carriage, it would really overshadow all our other decor. So, I was thinking the shorter one would be better. But do you guys think it is too small to make a big impact? I will have to measure the driveway later.


----------



## maureenpr

Walgreens is starting to put their stuff out. I just came back from there and they had 2 rows up on the top shelf.


----------



## spookifyKN

Just browsing the net during my lunch hour and Target has listed Halloween as one of its links on the homepage now.


----------



## dustin2dust

a witch from canada said:


> .i was planning to use the bride and groom candle holder as a cake toper but the top where you put the candle will not come off and i am affraid to break it trying to get it off


I just went to a different Marshalls and got my third mummy candle stick today. I ended up twisting and pulling the top and was able to get it off without breaking it... so it can be done. Looks like they are made of heavy plastic resin inside. I'm going to pull the tops off all of them and do my plate idea.


----------



## NaniO

Michaels has some Halloween stuff already along with Z Gallery


----------



## bradbaum

I bought this guy from Sam's Club a week ago:

Sam's Club - Halloween Animatronic Face Changer

they didn't have much else out yet.

My wife saw some one had listed him on Craig's list for $300 when he is $75 in the store!


----------



## Conman

there is nothing at meijers


----------



## Rikki

I saw this guy at Sam's today for $85. Grandin Road wants $199 for him!


----------



## rockplayson

I'm going to order the following

Sam's Club - Item Images

Sam's Club - Face Ripper 70" Animatronic Halloween Character
(maybe the face ripper)

Sam's Club - Deluxe Vampire Host Figure - 6 ft.


----------



## Tish

At Target, they had a small endcap with some baby stuff for Halloween. Baby booties, hats, bibs etc with Halloween stuff and sayings such as I love my mummy. Cute. 

And for the pet parents, they had some costumes for pets at Petsmart.


----------



## anonuser

"I'm going to order the following

Sam's Club - Item Images

Sam's Club - Face Ripper 70" Animatronic Halloween Character
(maybe the face ripper)

Sam's Club - Deluxe Vampire Host Figure - 6 ft"

I went to Sam's and got both today and love them both, good value. Great minds think alike....................


----------



## gromit05

Tish said:


> At Target, they had a small endcap with some baby stuff for Halloween. Baby booties, hats, bibs etc with Halloween stuff and sayings such as I love my mummy. Cute.
> 
> And for the pet parents, they had some costumes for pets at Petsmart.




How adorable....I wished stores would have carried cute Halloween stufff like that when my son was a baby...


----------



## Rikki

I just got back from Walmart and, while I didn't find any of the magazines people are seeing, they had a whole row of Halloween candy, a small section of baking stuff, and an endcap of paper plates and napkins. They're getting there, slowly but surely!


----------



## Spirit_In_The_Night

I stopped by Party City yesterday, and they had about half of their stuff out. Mostly masks and costumes, but they were still working on it. I figured by the weekend, they should have it all up.


----------



## hallorenescene

that vampire host price is pretty decent. you could put a blood bag on his tray. lol love the airblown cemetary entrance. will probably take up a lot of room. i got my oriental trading post halloween edition last week. that made me kinda happy. got my fright catalog today. that made me really happy. it always has such cool stuff in it.


----------



## sweet&sinister

jcpenney is starting to put some stuff out,like those cute ceramic dishes. I have a ton of those but every year i end up getting more.


----------



## crossblades400

Lol, I went to the grocery store with my dad, there getting there candy and scare crows out! LOL


----------



## Troy

My local walmart has allot of stuff out including the 6" Witch with the talking glode, she looks good. They also had a smaller version of the "face Ripper".


----------



## Lonely Grave Walker

Rikki said:


> I was in the Dollar Tree yesterday and they had started putting out Halloween stuff! You guys are in luck, they are carrying the gargoyles again this year. I picked up two of the skull garlands and another pack of the small skeleton hands.


Yeppers got me 2 of those gargoyles!!! Before when you buy them and check for missing chunks, unless you want the ridged, used look. The also have a bag of 9 small skulls. I decided to repaint them, I'll take some pictures when I can!! And I cant wait for Walmart to get their blood in... cheapest I have seen anywhere!!! And time to stock up too! Got lots of side projects going on this upcoming year!!


----------



## Lonely Grave Walker

Well, I wish my Big Lots had those bride and groom candle holders... I was bummed when I saw they didnt have them yet. But I did have a great idea when I went there... going to make a mutated skeleton bottle. I hope it'll turn out all right... might just have to make up my first tutorial!!


----------



## WonderfullyWicked

-Old Navy and Gymboree have some costumes on their websites.
-I was at the Bombay Company store the other day and they had a few pumpkins out as well as the same mummy from last year. Their website is being remodelled so I don't know if this is just the first of the Halloween stuff or if this is it entirely. 
-My favourite find comes from Sock Dreams: Sock Dreams ~ Kawaii Skeleton Over The Knee
(I bought a few pairs and am currently sporting them under my scrubs for my own amusement....it's chilly today!)


----------



## hallorenescene

those socks are cool.


----------



## Lonely Grave Walker

I am so getting a pair of those socks!!! I would rock those all year!!


----------



## Tish

I love those socks. I am a sucker for interesting socks. Or as I call most of mine, ugly socks.  Those are not ugly though, they are cool!


----------



## MikeCuCu

*Sams club*

Not sure someone posted about this yet......

but I was in my local sams club and they had a large vampire butler for around 69.00.

They had a standing face ripper for 109.00 

they had the large gargoyle that someone already posted about 

and a large airblown cemetery scene... around 149 ...

all right next to the Christmas decorations LOL 


The only one I was really interested in was the butler... it was like the one from grandin road but they want 199.99 for it 


I dunno... nothing really stood out to me as a MUST HAVE...which is good for my wallet ..and even the vampire looked really poorly made... 






sorry I didn't get pics at the store.... but all the pictures are on samsclub.com


----------



## Howlatthemoon

*K-Mart.com is ready for Halloween*

Consumer Electronics | Clothing from Levi Strauss Signature & Jaclyn Smith | Home Decor Ideas from Martha Stewart Everyday | Kmart.com


----------



## dustin2dust

Rrgggghhhrhhrrrrrgghghgh! I NEED THOSE GLASSES AND PUNCH BOWL STAND!!!! RIGHT NOW!!!!! I wish Pottery Barn wasn't so expensive. Are they seriously $20 PER glass? It's isn't even like a set or anything?!
Halloween | Pottery Barn


----------



## dustin2dust

Ugh! And so far no bat spatulas like they had last year at William Sonoma. I hope they get more Halloween stuff in. Seems like a half ass job of attempting Halloween to me. 
Williams-Sonoma | Halloween Sweets & Treats


----------



## EvilMel

Dude...that Pottery Barn stuff...holy hell.

I want those murals more than life itself.

I posted a thread about the Williams Sonoma stuff but I guess I should have posted it here.


----------



## gromit05

Bought these tombstones and table runner at Big Lots on Sunday....the tombstones were $14.00 each and the table runner $6.00..


----------



## 22606

EvilMel said:


> Dude...that Pottery Barn stuff...holy hell.
> 
> I want those murals more than life itself.


Some nice items, but ridiculously pricey. As for murals, you might want to check out this haunted house 'scene setter'; very cool, and much cheaper

Create-A-Scene Eerie Estate Super Size Scene, 6pc - Scene Setter Decorations - Halloween Decorations - Halloween Party Supplies - Costumes & Accessories - Party America


----------



## HalloWeenie

dustin2dust said:


> Rrgggghhhrhhrrrrrgghghgh! I NEED THOSE GLASSES AND PUNCH BOWL STAND!!!! RIGHT NOW!!!!! I wish Pottery Barn wasn't so expensive. Are they seriously $20 PER glass? It's isn't even like a set or anything?!
> Halloween | Pottery Barn


If you're talking about the skull double old fashioned glasses, I ordered them...it's a set of four for $24, not for each glass. I may actually return them because the quality is questionable for the price. I also ordered the cocktail shaker....


----------



## HalloWeenie

*New Facebook group!*

If any of you are on FaceBook, I started a new group called Halloween Addicts! Please come and join! 

P.S. I downloaded a picture as my "icon" but it will not show up...???


----------



## HalloWeenie

EvilMel said:


> Dude...that Pottery Barn stuff...holy hell.
> 
> I want those murals more than life itself.
> 
> I posted a thread about the Williams Sonoma stuff but I guess I should have posted it here.


I know, I know, I lusted after those murals too...but I see them going on sale after Halloween...so there is always next year! Last year after Halloween I got some fantastic stuff on major sale at Pottery Barn!


----------



## dustin2dust

HalloWeenie said:


> If any of you are on FaceBook, I started a new group called Halloween Addicts! Please come and join!
> 
> P.S. I downloaded a picture as my "icon" but it will not show up...???


I had trouble with that too. Took me a few days to figure out. Go to user/cp at the top right of this page, then on the left hand side under Settings and Options, click Edit Avatar. In the middle of the page choose custom avatar and load the photo you want.

Now back to Halloween! Good to know the glasses are in sets of four. I was gawking over $24 a glass... yet vaguely considering it. How long can I live off of Top Ramen? Too bad about the quality. I'll have to take a look in the store. Does anyone know of any coupons for Pottery Barn? I did a search today but didn't come up with anything solid. 
Those murals are pretty kick ass! Especially the house. I do like the Party America mural too, but it isn't fancy shmancy laminated paper... just plastic. But for the price I could be easily convinced!
The issue I have with after Halloween sales (which I dearly love) is that you never know if what you had your heart set on is still there. Such a gamble, but such a deal!
I saw those table runners at Big Lots but passed them up. They don't look too shabby out of the package. I may have to go back and snag one. Not like I'm not going to be back there for more stuff anyways!


----------



## dustin2dust

Looks like America City is way cheaper than Party City. This item...
Creature Clear Plastic Tablecover - Tablecovers - Tableware and Entertaining - Halloween Party Supplies - Costumes & Accessories - Party America
Was around $7 (why I didn't get it) at the PC store yesterday and is only $3 at PA. That's more like it!


----------



## HalloWeenie

gromit05 said:


> Bought these tombstones and table runner at Big Lots on Sunday....the tombstones were $14.00 each and the table runner $6.00..


Does this runner come with the tassels? They look beaded, are they? Great look for $6!


----------



## firedancer41

Don't know if anyone has mentioned this but Target has a few fall/Halloween items out in there decor secton. Just a few pumpkin candle, jars, etc. The Target here has also started clearing isles where the Halloween section will be.


----------



## gromit05

HalloWeenie said:


> Does this runner come with the tassels? They look beaded, are they? Great look for $6!




Yes, it comes with the beaded tassels...


----------



## Northern Witch

*HauntedXing Collectibles in BC, CANADA*

Yes, we have several props from HauntedXing Collectibles. Great stuff!


----------



## gromit05

Bought the Zombie Wife tonite at the Spirit Store.....I'm going to display her in the laundry room...with loads of cobwebs...During my Halloween party guest should be able to see her on the way to the restroom....


* I think I need to press her dress....lol!


----------



## hurricanegame

Wow nice pick up what is the "spirit" store?


----------



## prestonjjrtr

Gromit, 

Where is the Spirit Store that is open ?


----------



## gromit05

prestonjjrtr said:


> Gromit,
> 
> Where is the Spirit Store that is open ?



Houston...it has been opened since last weekend....a cashier mentioned that it was one of the first stores to open in the nation, or so we overheard...


----------



## prestonjjrtr

Gromit I just love the Zombie Wife, how much was she ?


----------



## gromit05

Her list price is $99.00...they also had a zombie husband/farmer...


----------



## Alucard888888

It looks very realistic! Nice buy! =)


----------



## prestonjjrtr

That is a great buy !! Thanks Gromit !


----------



## sweet&sinister

i really like that zombie wife. i'm sure she'll look good in your laundry room. i can't wait until our store opens.


----------



## spookifyKN

Walmart has candy and cute baby clothes out.


----------



## sweet&sinister

if you have a gabriel brothers store around they have started putting things out. i think these stores are only in a few states tho.


----------



## HalloWeenie

*Please help!*

I posted a pic as my icon on this site, but it's not showing up, can someone help me?


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks for the look at the cool tombstones, scene setters, and the zombie wife.


----------



## hallorenescene

HalloWeenie said:


> I posted a pic as my icon on this site, but it's not showing up, can someone help me?


go to the top of this page and click on user/cp, when that opens look to the left and click on edit avatar, when that opens click on browse, when that opens click on your picture, then click on open, next click on save changes. you should be there


----------



## Lonely Grave Walker

gromit05 said:


>


That is an awesome buy!!! I would actually strip her of her clothes and re-dress her to my personal liking. But still very cool!!!


----------



## purpleferrets3

Kmart.com has their Halloween stuff online


----------



## a witch from canada

gromit you made some sweet purchases , but my favorite is the zombie wife , i seen alot of new items for 2008 but that old manor maid or granny looking prop i just love  love the way she is dress like in the old days , i need to save some $ for this one . thanks for sharing your pictures


----------



## gromit05

Thanks! I also love the old style clothing...I just need to press her dress a little...and cut the tag off! lol!


----------



## rockplayson

Ha wow gromit I love that thing. DId they have a Mr. Zombie to go with her. If it was at spirit it must be alot.


----------



## gromit05

halloweenrocks08 said:


> Ha wow gromit I love that thing. DId they have a Mr. Zombie to go with her. If it was at spirit it must be alot.




They did have Mr. Zombie, he looks like a farmer holding his pitchfork...he is also cool looking...but I only have room for her...anyhoo, They are $99.00 each...which isn't bad for the Spirit Store..


----------



## a witch from canada

oh so if they have the zombie husband it isa life size version of the american gothics (like the print we see all the time) thats very cool , when someone display these life size they can hang the changing portrait in the house of them too


----------



## gromit05

Surfing the web for unique Halloween goodies.....came across this beautiful round table topper.....it is kind of pricey......
Gump's San Francisco - Black Cat Table Topper


----------



## marsham

Factory Card Outlet is getting stuff out. Still some empty slots but at least you can get a goot idea of what they have. I know they're kind of pricy but they usually put out email coupons later on.


----------



## HalloWeenie

I get the Gump's catalog and the photographs of the Halloween stuff is just gorgeous! They have a whole layout with that table topper that I am trying to reproduce on a more affordable scale! But the Gump's stuff is gorgeous but yes, major sticker shock! 




gromit05 said:


> Surfing the web for unique Halloween goodies.....came across this beautiful round table topper.....it is kind of pricey......
> Gump's San Francisco - Black Cat Table Topper


----------



## HalloWeenie

*Joann's and Target*

Today I was in both Target & Joann's...Joann's had a lot of stuff out, and it looks like this year it's divided into three "collections"...a more sophisticated black white and grey collection, more grown-up and adult...a traditional collection...and a more cutesy collection with more cartoonish and country stuff. I prefer the first collection personally and will start hoarding those coupons! 

The Target closest to me had two empty aisles in the seasonal department and the large "center stage" area was also cleared. A lot of the back to school stuff already had red stickers at this location. They had a third aisle that was wall to wall jumbo packs of paper towels...? Obviously a filler until Halloween goes out, but it was very surreal seeing that many paper towels in one place. I took all of this as a sign and asked the guy working in this area. He said they're putting stuff out starting tomorrow and should have it all out by Tuesday! He said they got TONS of stuff this year, loads of boxes. He knew nothing about stuff being in the Garden Dept....that's where I got a lot of great deals last year!


----------



## HalloWeenie

My icon picture is STILL not showing up and I know I'm doing it right! What gives? Do you guys see it?


----------



## Rikki

Ohhh...I'd love to see the black and white stuff from Joann's! Guess I'll have to trek to the other side of town soon.   I'm really looking forward to seeing Target's merchandise in person. I always love to look there but don't buy much until the clearance sales.

I went to two different Walgreen's today - the first one only had about half a row on the top shelf and the other was fully stocked! I didn't see a whole lot that I wanted but I did get a few Beanie Babies that were too cool to pass up; Boneses (a teddy bear wearing a skeleton suit), Van Pyre (a teddy bear dressed as a vampire), and Scaredy (a black cat who looks just like my real one!). Oh, and I got another bag of Candy Corn Hershey's Kisses!


----------



## malibuman

I picked up the Willow Witch at Sams today. She's pretty nice.
Sam's Club - 5' Poseable Witch


----------



## TNBrad

I got these guys from Micheal's Arts and Crafts
08-09-08_1515.jpg - Image - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

I'm not sure how to post pictures here.


----------



## prestonjjrtr

I picked up the Gemmy 5ft Fortune Teller Witch today at Walmart. She was $98.00. A great buy. 

Gemmy.com: 5FT Life Size Fortune Witch


----------



## Alucard888888

Thats a great price! People on ebay attempt to sell it for over 400$!


----------



## prestonjjrtr

Alucard888888 said:


> Thats a great price! People on ebay attempt to sell it for over 400$!


Yikes, that is really high !! 

I really love her ! I couldn't believe the price. Had to do a double take and yes it was right. She works great !!


----------



## House of TAM

*Lemax Spooky Town*

Just a quick note to let everyone know that House of TAM still has lots of Halloween decorating merchandise available . . . especially, Lemax Spooky Town! Please visit our website at House of TAM Collectables, Since 1983 - - Department 56 Snow Village, Halloween, Krinkles, Glitterville, Lemax Spooky Town, Creepy Hollow, Bethany Lowe, Nicole Sayre, Penny McAllister, Larkspur Lane, Collegiate Gnomes, Diners, Cardholders, Tractor Tr --- any questions, please drop us an email at [email protected]

Have a creepy day!


----------



## maximpakt

The wal mart witch looks pretty cool, hope they get a working one on display I can check out.


----------



## prestonjjrtr

maximpakt said:


> The wal mart witch looks pretty cool, hope they get a working one on display I can check out.


They had one working on display at our SuperWalmart. They had 1 complete side of 1 aisle up and 1/2 of the other side, so everything should be out by Monday.


----------



## Dark Star

I was in Target today and they have the "back to School" stuff on clearance. Halloween won't be far behind!


----------



## firedancer41

Here are a few things target has put out










If you are interested in Michael's carvable pumpkins they are on sale right now. I believe 30% off. Hobby Lobby has Funkins 40% off.


----------



## dustin2dust

The Michaels I went to today only had one size of carvable pumkin on sale. Do all the locations usually do the same sales at the same time?


----------



## firedancer41

I went to two different Michaels today and they were all on sale but they were both in the same town.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*
OK So I work at a Spencers store part time and we are getting this animatronic called Frankencuted. I still have no pics, but the merchandise will start coming in next week. Its 250 dollars and I cant wait to see what it is. So when my shipment comes in I will try to take a pic and post.*


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Oh yeah and we are also getting a gothic headless bride and a crawling donna like girl with her mouth sewn shut. will try to take pics of those too along with other things that come in*.


----------



## bethene

I guess I need to get to Walmart. Target didn't have anything Wednesday,


----------



## hallorenescene

HalloWeenie said:


> My icon picture is STILL not showing up and I know I'm doing it right! What gives? Do you guys see it?


private message rookie spooker and ask him. he might be able to help


----------



## anonuser

Just took the big plunge, did the buy one get one half off on the Frankencuted and Hannibal. I will let you know!!!!!!! By ther way, all kinds of new cool stuff on Spirit website!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Walgreens, $10 off coupon....

Hot Buys: Store Coupons and Savings | Walgreens


That's a free tombstone!


----------



## Vancouver

Spirit has updated their goods...I was gonna say this looked like their worst year until I just saw their website...

Frankencuted is actually cool:

Frankencuted Animated Prop in Decorations New Decor for 2008

also a new mad scientist:

Mad Scientist Exclusive Animated Prop in Decorations New Decor for 2008


I might buy the Frankencuted for sure...mabey the mad scientist as well...what u guys think?


----------



## Vancouver

jgc106 said:


> Just took the big plunge, did the buy one get one half off on the Frankencuted and Hannibal. I will let you know!!!!!!! By ther way, all kinds of new cool stuff on Spirit website!


u are lucky u can order them..those jerks don't deliver in Canada...


----------



## crossblades400

Target usually goes

Jan-Feb - Christmas Clearance
March-July - Summer stuff, (squirt guns, beach balls etc)
July-September Back to school
Late sept - Oct - Halloween
Nov - Dec - Christmas


----------



## a witch from canada

well those are certainly not gemmy pretty sure , their probably made by the same compagny that made their hungry harry 2-3 years ago and was sold either with no motor in them or stoped working after about an hour ......

their both neat props but i just did a frankenstein display for my gemmy monster so i guess that saves me 249$ for that one  , the scientist sounds cool , hope we see videos pop up soon of both in actions .


----------



## spookifyKN

one of the targets that we went into last night had an aisle clear and the wallpaper up with the pegs all labeled for their costumes. They also had their fall/autumn line out for candles, wreaths, etc.


----------



## gromit05

Pumpkinprincess said:


> Walgreens, $10 off coupon....
> 
> Hot Buys: Store Coupons and Savings | Walgreens
> 
> 
> That's a free tombstone!




Many thanks for the coupon! I was at Walgreens last night...they had a nice selection of Halloween goodies for a decent price; the coupon will come in handy....


----------



## wilbret

(A) Walmart in Atlanta has 1 aisle of HW stuff up. I took pictures, but to be honest nothing great yet. I didn't see anything new. Will post pictures when I can.


----------



## dustin2dust

Oh man! I went to Michael's today, found the arches and they were full price. Damn! I'll have to keep an eye on them and see if we get the same sale the rest of you guys got. I also went to Walgreens and they did have a bunch of stuff on shelves, but not really anything I wanted.


----------



## SouthernBelle

Pumpkinprincess said:


> Walgreens, $10 off coupon....
> 
> Hot Buys: Store Coupons and Savings | Walgreens
> 
> 
> That's a free tombstone!



This was an awesome coupon! I just used one and will be using 3 more this weekend on more Halloween stuff! The animated gargoyle with lighted eyes is really cool.


----------



## malibuman

Well, I went to Walmart today and nothing, then Walgreens, also nothing. Went to Lowes and they did have the mummy, the witch with cauldron, and other misc, stuff. I might add this is the first year that Lowes in my area have ever had anything Halloween related.


----------



## Rikki

I stopped in Halloween Express (the seasonal one, not the year-round one) and was extremely underwhelmed.  Not that I've been a big fan of theirs but it just seemed like everything was unimpressive and more over priced than usual. They had the Haunted Valley Cemetery sign for $30 but Walgreen's is selling it for $10! Oh well, guess that was my one trip to that store this year.

The Spirit store wasn't open yet, though they looked like they should be. The sign said "Opening in September". 

Stopped back in the Dollar Tree today and picked up some silicone ice cube trays. They had skulls and pumpkins, 10 to a tray. Seems like they'd be great candy molds.


----------



## HallowedEve

Rikki, I got the skeleton ice tray today, too! Like you, I figured it would make a great little candy mold! I've been wondering if Spirit was open yet, so thanks for the heads-up!  (I live just south of you!) 

Our Lowe's has a lot of little Gemmy items -- all priced very reasonably -- the mummy and witch with cauldron. Isn't this the same witch that Spirit is selling for $249.99??? Unless I'm just completely blind, Lowe's has her for $150.00! Love to browse around in Halloween Express and Spirit, but rarely buy as they are soooooooo overpriced!!!!!


----------



## Alucard888888

Have any of you seen the Toxic Zombie prop at Spirit? here's a video link. 




I think it looks cool but the can looks see-through. I don't really see how this can fit into many haunts and or themes.


----------



## hallorenescene

i really liked that toxic zombie. how much was he?


----------



## Halloweeeiner

i believe the toxic zombie is $149.99 MSRP


----------



## malibuman

HallowedEve said:


> Rikki, I got the skeleton ice tray today, too! Like you, I figured it would make a great little candy mold! I've been wondering if Spirit was open yet, so thanks for the heads-up!  (I live just south of you!)
> 
> Our Lowe's has a lot of little Gemmy items -- all priced very reasonably -- the mummy and witch with cauldron. Isn't this the same witch that Spirit is selling for $249.99??? Unless I'm just completely blind, Lowe's has her for $150.00! Love to browse around in Halloween Express and Spirit, but rarely buy as they are soooooooo overpriced!!!!!


That is exactly the same witch Spirit sells. They have a nice markup don't they.


----------



## DEATHCHARGER

Walmart.com put up a few more items on thier web site last night. I finally got the chance to pick up the Gemmy Witch with the cauldron, that has evaded me for the last two years. $149.00 w/ free shipping on the site to store setup. If you wanted one of these at a reasonable price, you better go and get one. They were going for $250+ on Ebay last year, and already this year they have some bidding close to $200.


----------



## bozz

Lowes is carrying the witch too for the same price in stock now. They had a bunch of them, don't think they will hard to find this year.Not my bag of tea but their are many witch fans here.


----------



## Alucard888888

Have any of you seen the difference between the pictures of the gemmy crawler? Now, it looks a lot more cheaper on the spirit site than it did on gemmy's site.


----------



## Vancouver

i see what u r saying, i think they are just enhancements made on the photos...i doubt it if there are 2 versions


----------



## SouthernBelle

Halloweeeiner said:


> i believe the toxic zombie is $149.99 MSRP


I start work there this afternoon so I will let you guys know what it sells for. It looks kinda' cheap but I'll give it a good look and let you know that too.


----------



## Vancouver

SouthernBelle said:


> I start work there this afternoon so I will let you guys know what it sells for. It looks kinda' cheap but I'll give it a good look and let you know that too.



after seeing a video of that on You Tube, I totally agree...that "bin" that it comes out of looks like see through paper...definitely needs to be wrapped in something from the inside


----------



## Alucard888888

Belle could you possibly take a video of the crawling girl and Hannibal if possible? If not, let us know of your thoughts on the props. In the pictures they both look a little cheap. Think of it this way i guess, if the prop broke and wouldn't move, would it still look good enough to buy? And Vancouver yeah i think the toxic zombie can looks like printer paper that is see through.


----------



## Alucard888888

Here are a couple more noteworthy props.











I love the organ but i don't know how much it costs.


----------



## Vancouver

The organ is on the Gemmy website...see link:

Gemmy.com: 7.5FT Airblown® Light Show Pipe Organist

Its in store only for Walmart (not sold online)...we will know in a couple weeks i guess 

Personlly, I think its good but a bit too much child's play (unfortunately most inflatibles are)


----------



## hurricanegame

Vancouver said:


> The organ is on the Gemmy website...see link:
> 
> Gemmy.com: 7.5FT Airblown® Light Show Pipe Organist
> 
> Its in store only for Walmart (not sold online)...we will know in a couple weeks i guess
> 
> Personlly, I think its good but a bit too much child's play (unfortunately most inflatibles are)


Thank you for the quality post! That site is cool I always check out what items Gemmy puts out each year, some are a bit to "kiddy" that is for sure but some of their stuff I end up buying that can be used in haunts and or for decorating.


----------



## SouthernBelle

Alucard888888 said:


> Belle could you possibly take a video of the crawling girl and Hannibal if possible? If not, let us know of your thoughts on the props. In the pictures they both look a little cheap. Think of it this way i guess, if the prop broke and wouldn't move, would it still look good enough to buy? And Vancouver yeah i think the toxic zombie can looks like printer paper that is see through.



I can do it but I have to do it on a weekday. There were waaaay too many people in the store today.


----------



## dustin2dust

I went to Dollar Tree and they hardly had anything put out for Halloween. They did have some isles cleared. They also had a bunch of Christmas stuff up all over the store. What the hell?! ONE holiday at a time, and WHOSE turn is it now? Halloween!
I went next door to Target and although they didn't have much put out (just a few clothing items) they didn't disappoint with the Halloween pajamas! They had three patterns (I didn't get the green with witches on it) and they had a couple other shirts that said stuff like night owl or something else not very spooky. The sizes were limited, only Medium on up and I got the last two of the medium. Might have to hit up another Target and get another set. The bottoms were $7 and the shirts $5. The purple is more muted than it looks in the photo.
Wasn't it Evilme who was on the lookout for Halloween pjs? Go to Target!!!!


----------



## Succub'Oz

gr, I hate cropped jammy pants but OEJ will love the Jack O"Lanterns and I'm really interested in the witch ones. So many jammies, so little time!


----------



## maximpakt

I went to my local lowes today and there was no halloween stuff out yet. I asked about it and they said they hadnt seen anything, so I asked the cashier to type halloween in the computer and see if anything came up. Low and behold a whole ****load of stuff came up that was in back storage. So I had them dig me out the witch. Took a while, but I got one.


----------



## Lurkerz

*Pre- Halloween clearance find*

Went to a Ross store the other day and they were having a pre-Halloween clearance sale to offload last years leftovers. picked up a gemmy lifesize monster marked at 59.99 they also had a discount of 20% on one single item so I got him for $48










Oh and already got my first scare with him when I left him set-up in the living room after testing him and my wife came home to find him standing in the dark hehe


----------



## maximpakt

Damn, never thought about Ross. Everytime I think I know every place to look for halloween stuff somebody throws a new one out there.


----------



## SinTheDoll

I picked up the Creepy Crawler Donna.


...She's fantastic and SOOOO CREEPY!
I will try to get video of her tomorrow, She was the last one they had in the store. I was so thrilled they had one more left.  Lucky me.
She's well worth 100 bucks. WEELLL worth it.
-Anthony

**EDIt** 
Okay, I needed to add this-
The new bride...Not as fantastic as described. She has the same audio, same clicking issue as the other ones. She also has like...Cotton-like hair...which is weird. 
Hannibal is...actually kind of boring. He isn't scary at all, which is what i expected. His hair is salt and pepper, not black and slicked back. His eyes light up and move, he turns his head and when he finishes saying something, The face mask flips down for some reason. (dont really understand that. >.>)
Jason is the same, and the witch was really kool. Since i'd never seen her in person before.

Just thought i'd throw that in the mix.


----------



## dustin2dust

maximpakt said:


> Damn, never thought about Ross. Everytime I think I know every place to look for halloween stuff somebody throws a new one out there.


Ross is one of my favorite places to shop for Halloween goods. Marshalls can be pretty good too. A few days ago I got a purple serving tray with monsters all over it at Ross for $5. They were kinda cute, but not so cutesy that I wouldn't buy it. They usually have good Halloween household items. I have found picture frames, tons of kitchen towels, pot holders, table cloths and mixing bowls. They usually have a bunch of decorations too.


----------



## SouthernBelle

I got these animated Gargoyle's at Walgreen's yesterday. They are 10.5" tall and cost $14.99 each. The eyes are really bright. (The batteries that came with it are now running low. They were much louder before my son played with them.) lol!


----------



## Howlatthemoon

*Halloween kitchen towls*

Moonlight Cats Kitchen Towel Coordinates


----------



## a witch from canada

those gargoyle are cool and cheaper then the larger one from sam i think ....


----------



## rockplayson

Gosh, I really wanna see what the crawling donna zombie does. I soooo want to add that witch this year. Oh so much and harldey any money to spend.


----------



## rockplayson

a witch from canada said:


> those gargoyle are cool and cheaper then the larger one from sam i think ....


 
I like these too. They would look great sitting on coloums. 
I must go to walgreens. Can you put them on mute so you just see there eye's light up? My problem is I have alot of stuff that will make some sort of noise that, you woulden't be able to here everything so good.


----------



## Herman Secret

*Fred Meyer's Halloween Props*

I managed to get a quick look at the merchandise list for the store I work in - Fred Meyer. 

They will be carrying an animated witch for $99.99 - I believe this is the one that Grandin Road sells for $229 - I will get more info later in the week and let you all know.

They will also be doing the Fogger bubble machine - I will confirm the price but I'm sure it was going to be $49.99

Fred Meyer's will be putting their Halloween merchandise out next weekend, and should be on the shelves Monday 8th Sept. 

I will try to get a list of all the merchandise , may cost me a couple of starbucks coffee's but I'll see what I can do.

btw - I won't be buying the witch (even though I get 15% staff discount) - I already have the display model reserved and will get it after halloween (at 50% off then my 15% discount )


----------



## Dark Star

Those gargoyles look exactly like the ones at Sams only smaller, and for $14.99 I think thats a great deal.


----------



## SouthernBelle

Dark Star said:


> Those gargoyles look exactly like the ones at Sams only smaller, and for $14.99 I think thats a great deal.



Yep, and they say exactly the same thing, too.


----------



## Sanz

*That Cloaked Woman*

Grandinroad/Frontgate have the Glowing Cloaked Woman at $129....They say it's a Grandinroad exclusive but it's kinda pricey; has anyone seen this anywhere else? Called Frontgate and woman told me she will have some Halloween items on the floor by this Tuesday. 

These forums are fantastic!!


----------



## SinTheDoll

I posted a thead in the Props section about this, but seeing as everyone is looking at this one:
Here's a video of my Donna Creepy Crawler:





Please note, she's on my bed. She does crawl across the floor. She crawls forward about 5 seconds, back 5 seconds, forward 5 seconds, then back again. I will try to get a better video of here. But i knew ya'll were dieing to see her. 
Enjoy!
-Anthony


----------



## 19215

Here is a video of the face ripper Sam's has. It isn't my video, i just stumbled upon it.

Enjoy!


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks hidden fog. she is cool. btw, you do have a lot of dead dolls. nice collection there


----------



## hallorenescene

that face ripper is fabulous


----------



## Alucard888888

Love the face ripper! I like how the eyes change green!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

dustin2dust said:


> I went to Dollar Tree and they hardly had anything put out for Halloween. They did have some isles cleared. They also had a bunch of Christmas stuff up all over the store. What the hell?! ONE holiday at a time, and WHOSE turn is it now? Halloween!
> I went next door to Target and although they didn't have much put out (just a few clothing items) they didn't disappoint with the Halloween pajamas! They had three patterns (I didn't get the green with witches on it) and they had a couple other shirts that said stuff like night owl or something else not very spooky. The sizes were limited, only Medium on up and I got the last two of the medium. Might have to hit up another Target and get another set. The bottoms were $7 and the shirts $5. The purple is more muted than it looks in the photo.
> Wasn't it Evilme who was on the lookout for Halloween pjs? Go to Target!!!!


*
Oh man, I am all over this!! I love pj's. I always wear some type of cute little patterned pj bottom and a tank, that is not a tank but I love it. Thanks for posting. I will be at Target early tomorrow to ge mine*


----------



## DaveintheGrave

I don't know.....
It's DIFFERENT, I will say that. But when he pulls his face off it looks like a chattering toy monkey !!


----------



## SouthernBelle

We saw that at Sam's on Friday night and my 10 yr. old goes, "That's about as scary as toothpaste!" People around us just busted out laughing.

lol!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

I wanted to remind everyone who has a Savers/Value Village that they are having their 50 percent off sale tomorrow in the US (Tuesday in Canada).


----------



## rockplayson

Okay so I'm pretty mad at a certin person that posted the Creepy Crawler Donna chick video. Now, I'm going broke. Just seeing that video makes me want to go rob the store now lol. Thanks a ton for taking the time for the video.


----------



## spookifyKN

One of our Targets have put up costumes and have their wallpaper up on the other empty aisles!!!


----------



## SinTheDoll

halloweenrocks08 said:


> Okay so I'm pretty mad at a certin person that posted the Creepy Crawler Donna chick video. Now, I'm going broke. Just seeing that video makes me want to go rob the store now lol. Thanks a ton for taking the time for the video.


At first i freaked when i read the first sentence of your post.
Hahaha, Not a problem.
-Anthony


----------



## MobileMayhem

If anyone is looking for more Halloween busts, check out Target.com. They has several gargoyle stuff and busts.


----------



## hallorenescene

~TheHiddenFCG~ said:


> At first i freaked when i read the first sentence of your post.
> Hahaha, Not a problem.
> -Anthony


so the rob the store didn't worry you?

there are so many cool things out there this year, some like one and others don't, i can't wait to see and decide for myself. but i too am on a small budget, depends on finances at the time. will probably be able to only afford one before halloween, [hopefully], and score something after halloween. last year i got after halloween a cool skeleton in a coffin that sits up $24.00 and a zombie $40.00. can't wait to use them this year.


----------



## SinTheDoll

hallorenescene said:


> so the rob the store didn't worry you?
> 
> there are so many cool things out there this year, some like one and others don't, i can't wait to see and decide for myself. but i too am on a small budget, depends on finances at the time. will probably be able to only afford one before halloween, [hopefully], and score something after halloween. last year i got after halloween a cool skeleton in a coffin that sits up $24.00 and a zombie $40.00. can't wait to use them this year.


haha, Nope. Not one bit, If i could- I'd rob the store myself. xD

I actually plan on getting the floor model of the crawler and turning her into a standing prop to go along with my donna. I highly doubt she'll be too much, considering she's out of the box and it's after the season (plus the floor model had a huge dent in the left side of her face. I doubt they're gonna take off for that, wishful thinking. Haha). I may go for the bride too, maybe even jason if i'm brave enough. I haven't been to spirit after the holiday before, But considering November 1st is on a satuday this year- it's a must, now. haha
-Anthony


----------



## hallorenescene

~TheHiddenFCG~ said:


> haha, Nope. Not one bit, If i could- I'd rob the store myself. xD
> 
> I actually plan on getting the floor model of the crawler and turning her into a standing prop to go along with my donna. I highly doubt she'll be too much, considering she's out of the box and it's after the season (plus the floor model had a huge dent in the left side of her face. I doubt they're gonna take off for that, wishful thinking. Haha). I may go for the bride too, maybe even jason if i'm brave enough. I haven't been to spirit after the holiday before, But considering November 1st is on a satuday this year- it's a must, now. haha
> -Anthony


i would think they would take off for the dent. how do you figure you will get the floor model? how did you come by having a crawler in your bed if you didn't already have one. the skele in the coffin was a floor model. thats how come i got it for $24.00. it works perfect though. it didn't have the box so i put it inside a coffin i had for storage. i hope they have the crawler and face ripper here. that is the 2 i like the most so far. i really like the 2 inflatables, organ and hearse. i'm not big into inflatables, but do like those 2.


----------



## gromit05

Well, so far I've been very pleased with this years merchandise....it seems like Walmart, Target, Walgreens, and numerous other stores are carrying a nice variety of items....I remember in previous years not having much to choose from....so this is a great year for Halloween goodies!! 

anyhoo....I think loads of folks here are going to go broke with amount of stuff out there.....lol


----------



## SinTheDoll

hallorenescene said:


> i would think they would take off for the dent. how do you figure you will get the floor model? how did you come by having a crawler in your bed if you didn't already have one. the skele in the coffin was a floor model. thats how come i got it for $24.00. it works perfect though. it didn't have the box so i put it inside a coffin i had for storage. i hope they have the crawler and face ripper here. that is the 2 i like the most so far. i really like the 2 inflatables, organ and hearse. i'm not big into inflatables, but do like those 2.


...I do have her, thats how she's on my bed. LOL
I want ANOTHER one so i can turn her into a standing prop. I plan on going the day after Halloween and asking them if they want to get rid of her and for how much.
-Anthony


----------



## Alucard888888

She would be cool as a standup prop. With the reaching moving arms.


----------



## SinTheDoll

Alucard888888 said:


> She would be cool as a standup prop. With the reaching moving arms.


I agree, Plus- with the turning head movement...she'd be pretty neat standing next to Donna.
Not to mention she already has feet, which is a definite plus. Hahaha

Gotta have the feet. 
-Anthony


----------



## gromit05

Purchased these tombstones at Walgreens....they were a fantastic price! Large ones were priced at 2 for $10.00 and the smaller ones were priced 3 for $10.00....not a bad deal!


----------



## gromit05

I recently purchased the ghoul taper candle set; Raven wax lantern and votive cups from Illuminations.....one of my fave Halloween merchandise stores....


----------



## Plague

Okay, I don't know what is going on with Los Angeles, but we have nothing! I checked two Walgreens, neither had anything. Neither did any other of those types of stores- Rite Aid, etc. 
Jo-Ann's was rather weak and mostly humorous items. We don't have dollar stores, but the 99 cent stores I checked were a bust. The Spirit Stores haven't opened up out here either.
Thankfully, Micheal's is in full effect. To the detriment of my wallet.
And people claim that California is ahead of the curve. Ha! I scoff!


----------



## hellachris

Made a huge spooky town purchase yesterday afternoon.

I got

gothic ruins
pumpkin patch
spooky knoll
lighted tombstones
misc tombstones
cemetery capers
Torture Factory
Frankenstein's lab

I paid 102.50 for all of this, used but in perfect condition w/ boxes.

Thank you Craigslist haha!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

gromit05 said:


> I recently purchased the ghoul taper candle set; Raven wax lantern and votive cups from Illuminations.....one of my fave Halloween merchandise stores....


*Great buys, I love the candle holders you put them in. *


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Did any of you see the tombstones at Biglots that have the build in LED's. They have four types and they are 36" tall or taller. They are great. I bought all four One has a grim reaper holding a lantern and the lantern lights up and changes colors while a nother green led shines down on the reaper on the tombstone. You have to see these they are very cool. They were only 14 dollars too. Not as good as two for ten like at Walgreens but with the built in LED's they were worth it


----------



## dustin2dust

I love the eyeballs Illuminations has! I wish shipping wasn't $7!
Illuminations - Candles - Candle - Scented Candles - Jar Candles - Floating Candles - Aromatherapy Candles


----------



## gromit05

dustin2dust said:


> I love the eyeballs Illuminations has! I wish shipping wasn't $7!
> Illuminations - Candles - Candle - Scented Candles - Jar Candles - Floating Candles - Aromatherapy Candles



I also love the ceramic eyeballs....I bought some last year and purchased another jar this year...
If you get on their mailing list.. they will send coupons...which comes in handy!


----------



## gromit05

Spookilicious mama said:


> Did any of you see the tombstones at Biglots that have the build in LED's. They have four types and they are 36" tall or taller. They are great. I bought all four One has a grim reaper holding a lantern and the lantern lights up and changes colors while a nother green led shines down on the reaper on the tombstone. You have to see these they are very cool. They were only 14 dollars too. Not as good as two for ten like at Walgreens but with the built in LED's they were worth it




Yes! I also purchased those! They are great!


----------



## EvilDeals

*Frankencuted And Hannibal*

Let us know when you get them and maybe a small video?


----------



## Stranger With Candy

Last week I bought a tombstone at a local party store. To the naked eye it seems rather basic with a skull in the corner and RIP on it. But,through the_ magic of fiber optics_, it looks as though a ghost is rising from the grave (small,bigger,BIG, then disappears and starts over). You can't even see the lights up close because they're just pinholes. Has anyone seen anything like this yet because I'd love to have more.


----------



## EvilMel

I'm completely in love with those LED tombstones from Big Lots. I've been waiting and trying to resist buying them. They are so awesome though. I know that if I don't buy them I will kick myself like crazy for it later.


----------



## Eyegore

Stranger With Candy said:


> Last week I bought a tombstone at a local party store. To the naked eye it seems rather basic with a skull in the corner and RIP on it. But,through the_ magic of fiber optics_, it looks as though a ghost is rising from the grave (small,bigger,BIG, then disappears and starts over). You can't even see the lights up close because they're just pinholes. Has anyone seen anything like this yet because I'd love to have more.


Do you have a video of it! sounds cool.


----------



## Stranger With Candy

Eyegor said:


> Do you have a video of it! sounds cool.


I'll try to take one tonight because it's really awesome.


----------



## gromit05

Garden Ridge has their Halloween inflatables on sale....25%off


----------



## frenchy

just went to walmart here in ontario and they had started to put some stuff out like some costume, candy and some small stuff like light set. I bought 2 pack of skull light set for indoor 10 skull head a pack $2.96 each ,Drips of blood tablecloth i think it 's like 12 feet long for 
$1.96 and i found some neat fabric black for my curtain ect at $1.97 a meter i bought the entire pack it cost me 32$ i am good for a while lolllllllllll! . 
Can't wait for them to get all their stuff out it's about time i think ............


----------



## HalloWeenie

Anyone seen Halloween out at Target yet?


----------



## anonuser

"I'm completely in love with those LED tombstones from Big Lots. I've been waiting and trying to resist buying them. They are so awesome though. I know that if I don't buy them I will kick myself like crazy for it later."

I bought 3 Mel, give in, it feels sooooooooooooooooooooo satisfying!


----------



## SouthernBelle

EvilMel said:


> I'm completely in love with those LED tombstones from Big Lots. I've been waiting and trying to resist buying them. They are so awesome though. I know that if I don't buy them I will kick myself like crazy for it later.



I saw those tonight. LOVE THEM! I didn't buy any. 

Am now kicking myself. lol!


----------



## spookifyKN

One of our Targets have their candy and Halloween DVDs/music out plus some costumes.


----------



## Tumblindice

Anyone seen one of these?


----------



## HallowedEve

Tumblindice said:


> Anyone seen one of these?


Yep! You can find her here!


----------



## icemanfred

spookifykn
did Target have any cool candy boxes that made sounds?


----------



## spookifyKN

None that I saw, it looked like they had half of their candy stock up. 

The coolest thing my hubby and I saw was a gummy pie, that you could put gummy eye balls on.


----------



## EvilMel

jgc106 said:


> I bought 3 Mel, give in, it feels sooooooooooooooooooooo satisfying!


I'm trying to be good!



SouthernBelle said:


> I saw those tonight. LOVE THEM! I didn't buy any. Am now kicking myself. lol!


I KNOW I'm going to kick myself later.


----------



## SouthernBelle

Tumblindice said:


> Anyone seen one of these?


I live in the Bible Belt. If I put that out ... good grief, I'd get run out of town!!!!


----------



## gromit05

SouthernBelle said:


> I live in the Bible Belt. If I put that out ... good grief, I'd get run out of town!!!!




lol! same here! She is a cool prop...but I wouldn't want to take the chance in offending someone....


----------



## gromit05

Found these cute handsoaps at Bath and Body Works, they will look great in the guest bathroom.......


----------



## sumrtym

gromit05 said:


> lol! same here! She is a cool prop...but I wouldn't want to take the chance in offending someone....


Oh, I don't know. When religious groups come knocking on my door to spread the word, they don't seem too concerned with bothering / offending ME.


----------



## dustin2dust

I saw some soap bottles at Marshalls. They have some shaped like a pumpkin and a few that have labels on them like ghost soap or witch wash or something like that. They were $5.99 which is a little more than I'm willing to shell out for soap just on the basis of the container. 
I went to a Dollar Tree yesterday and they FINALLY had some of the items I have been hearing about. I bought all 9 of the skull ice cube trays that they had. I'd like to see how well they work for jello shots!


----------



## masdc78

*sigh* NOTHING much here yet... Wal-Mart JUST started putting out candy yesterday... Although I DID hit Dollar Tree at lunch and pick up a couple of things...


----------



## SouthernBelle

dustin2dust said:


> I saw some soap bottles at Marshalls. They have some shaped like a pumpkin and a few that have labels on them like ghost soap or witch wash or something like that. They were $5.99 which is a little more than I'm willing to shell out for soap just on the basis of the container.
> I went to a Dollar Tree yesterday and they FINALLY had some of the items I have been hearing about. I bought all 9 of the skull ice cube trays that they had. I'd like to see how well they work for jello shots!



I want those ice trays so bad!!! I went to our Dollar Tree last night and they have their Halloween stuff out so i asked about the ice trays and the manager said they didn't get any.

Can someone send me a couple at cost plus shipping????


----------



## masdc78

none at my Dollar Tree either


----------



## DaveintheGrave

SouthernBelle said:


> I want those ice trays so bad!!! I went to our Dollar Tree last night and they have their Halloween stuff out so i asked about the ice trays and the manager said they didn't get any.
> 
> Can someone send me a couple at cost plus shipping????


I'm going to stop by our Dollar Tree tomorrow. If I see them I'll pick you up a couple (or more).


----------



## ldogg53

not sure if anyone has reported this yet or not, but the Lowes by my house (Houston, TX) has started putting out some things...


----------



## mariab1299

Hello fellow Halloween junkies...I just started a new thread......"NEW Spirit deals"....I suggest you read it!!!!Enjoy!!


----------



## The Crow 1994

Does anyone know how good/realistic the crouching latex witch looks in person? Does it come with the broom or the staff (like in one of the pictures on Spirit's site)? Or, are there two different versions? Thanks.


----------



## brandywine1974

I picked up some of those ice trays today. Our walgreens still only has candy. Did buy a bag of the candy corn kisses. Kinda addicting.......


----------



## SouthernBelle

The Crow 1994 said:


> Does anyone know how good/realistic the crouching latex witch looks in person? Does it come with the broom or the staff (like in one of the pictures on Spirit's site)? Or, are there two different versions? Thanks.



The witch is swesome! She's my favorite Spirit prop this year. I thought there were 2 versions but the store I worked at actually just had the hands and arms posed differently. They also have a hat on her. She does come with the latex broom though. Not worth $249 in my opinion but if you can get her cheaper, I say get her.


----------



## SouthernBelle

DaveintheGrave said:


> I'm going to stop by our Dollar Tree tomorrow. If I see them I'll pick you up a couple (or more).



Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## Growler

Saw some items at Lowe's today. There is a big air blow up organ and player. I also saw some of the older stuff like the black blow up arch and black spider. It's just an endcap so far but, hopefull they will put out more (different) stuff.


----------



## mariab1299

Hey Growler...did you happen to get the price on the organ player??


----------



## mariab1299

Yes indeed,the witch is very creepy looking,indeed!!!I was speaking to the manager,and she told me that first drafts of that witch had people thinking it looked more like a caveman....hence adding the hat,and giving her a broom,rather than the stick with the skull on top!


----------



## a witch from canada

well after mariab1299 great product reviews in the spirit thread ( thank you mariab  ) i went and had a look back at the spirit web site to watch the videos , frankencuted looks cool but i'll stick with my gemmy monster that the arms move , with the display stand we made for him with about 50$ worth of material it looks as nice as this and saved me money  , the gothic bride dress looks awsome but very disapointed in her hair , totally diffrent from the picture shown and i liked the hair shown in the picture , the mad scientist may be cartoon type looking but hey i like him , but not at that price , .....now as for hannibal lector he looks good not really a scary prop more for the collectors but when his mask gets off his face if i would pass by him when he does that i would probably jump lol but thats all he does ......a friend got my the zombie wife from spirit cant wait to receive her i will have her as a maid in my manor , if they wornt so expensive i would have bought the zombie husband too as the gardener  maybe later this month .......just remember my american friends that you are VERY lucky to have all those neat stores around carrying so much and such cool halloween stuff


----------



## Growler

Yeah, sorry I didn't post it. It was going for $118.00


----------



## mariab1299

Thanks for the glowing review on my glowing review,Witch!!LOL!!Now as far as your liking the Mad Doctor...hey...nothin wrong with that,nothing at all.My bad for not saying that these were just my opinions....this stuff hits all of us Halloween freaks differently...that's the beauty of this holiday.That's why most of us choose to decorate for Halloween a little more than any other holiday.I mean,you can just put up so many reindeer and snowmen,yknow??LOL!!You can just go in so so so many different directions with Halloween.A good friend of mine does his whole house up with just the cutesy stuff....and I love it just as much as my haunt!I guess with the Mad Doctor,I'm in the same boat as you are with the Frankencuted.I already have Doctor Shivers and a static mad doctor that came out a few years ago....oh,and by the way....the name is Frank!LOL!When I decided to join this board...I tried using MY Email address and for some reason,it kicked out saying that I was already a member.I recall joining a year ago....but I forgot the password...and after trying for a while to get my original password,all for naught.I just joined using my wife's Email address,not thinking I'd actually respond to anything.I just enjoy all the wealth of information on these boards.....but I finally gave in and decided to help a little with the Spirit stuff...when I saw the 20 percent deal.


----------



## HalloWeenie

I found a coupon code for Illuminations.com! It is for $10 off of $25 or more! But hurry, I think it ends soon...the code is 999201366...enter it in the window for the coupon code! I think I'll order those eyeballs too, they'll be so cool in a jar, bowl or in punch! I did a "test" order and essentially it paid the shipping and tax and a few dollars more, but hey, free shipping rocks!




dustin2dust said:


> I love the eyeballs Illuminations has! I wish shipping wasn't $7!
> Illuminations - Candles - Candle - Scented Candles - Jar Candles - Floating Candles - Aromatherapy Candles


----------



## HalloWeenie

*Skull Ice Cube Trays*

I'm also desperately seeking these! I would take two or three is someone finds extras! THANKS!!! Pretty please! Clint


----------



## SouthernBelle

I'm looking for this prop, too. Someone on here made one that is pretty darned close but I'm just not that talented.

Glowing Cloaked Woman - Grandin Road



***I tried to post only the picture but it wouldn't work.



.


----------



## dustin2dust

HalloWeenie said:


> I found a coupon code for Illuminations.com! It is for $10 off of $25 or more! But hurry, I think it ends soon...the code is 999201366...enter it in the window for the coupon code! I think I'll order those eyeballs too, they'll be so cool in a jar, bowl or in punch! I did a "test" order and essentially it paid the shipping and tax and a few dollars more, but hey, free shipping rocks!


I just tried the code and it wouldn't work for me.  I got to the last page where you submit your order and my total was $28.55. Nothing was listed under the discount section. Did the code work for you? I'll have to do a search to see if I can find any other code for it. I'd totally buy them if it wasn't for the shipping. It adds almost ten bucks! Oh wait, I see! My order is just under $25! I'll have to try again.


----------



## SouthernBelle

dustin2dust said:


> I just tried the code and it wouldn't work for me.  I got to the last page where you submit your order and my total was $28.55. Nothing was listed under the discount section. Did the code work for you? I'll have to do a search to see if I can find any other code for it. I'd totally buy them if it wasn't for the shipping. It adds almost ten bucks! Oh wait, I see! My order is just under $25! I'll have to try again.


Try this code: 999201318

It's for 20% off your order.


----------



## dustin2dust

I just used the 20% off and placed my order! I'm so excited! I hope they look really really cool. The pictures are so small on the site, even when you click on the larger view. Thanks so much for the heads up on the coupon!


----------



## devilangel

I cant find the 10.00 off coupon


Pumpkinprincess said:


> Walgreens, $10 off coupon....
> 
> Hot Buys: Store Coupons and Savings | Walgreens
> 
> 
> That's a free tombstone!


----------



## SouthernBelle

devilangel said:


> I cant find the 10.00 off coupon


That coupon was only good for last Friday and Saturday---2 days only. Sorry.


----------



## devilangel

oh ok thanks I was out of town those days darn.


----------



## devilangel

oh if any ofyou all have Dollar General Stores they ahev some halloween stuff out they have some rats for 1.00 a piece, face paint, tree faces, smaller inflatables, eyeball candy buckets with candy


----------



## Malenkia

Well, MN seems to be far behind anyone else. I went to WalMart today and they part of a back wall with some decor on it, but nothing was price coded yet and just had the print outs of where to put things hanging up. Micheals has had the Spooky Town stuff out for awhile, but other than that, not much. I'm going to check Target tomorrow, they're usually really fast at their change over from back to school, so I'm hoping. I usually like their stuff better anyway. I did see a sign up for Halloween Bootique, I think they're in the old Media Play building, which is HUGE so I'm anxious to see what they've done with it. I think I'll try for that tomorrow, too.


----------



## HallowedEve

Thank you for the 20% off code for Spirit! It was what tipped me gently over the edge into crawling Donna territory!  Can't wait to receive her!


----------



## mariab1299

I Know that feeling,Eve...I went over that same edge...and THEN some!!!LOL!!But it seems as though the printable coupons are starting to show up as well.....so now ya REALLY gotta be strong!!!!!


----------



## icemanfred

maria1299
do you have a link to that spirit coupon?


----------



## HalloWeenie

*Illuminations $10 coupon*

hmmmm....the $10 off $25 coupon for Illuminations worked like a charm for me...Here's the address for where I found the coupon...

Illuminations Coupons, Illuminations Coupon Codes, Illuminations Promotions, Illuminations Promotional Codes



SouthernBelle said:


> Try this code: 999201318
> 
> It's for 20% off your order.


----------



## mariab1299

I never found a link to a coupon,Fred.....just a code to get 20 percent off on Spirit's website.


----------



## 22606

I stopped at Big Lots today and they were _still_ putting out Halloween merchandise; they finally have costumes out (zombies, witches, capes, etc.), plus an inflatable headless horseman, lifesized skeleton doctor prop, kicking legs (to be used with a trashcan), and it looked like they were going to fill more of the store yet with props and decor


----------



## Stranger With Candy

Kicking legs,aaay?


----------



## SouthernBelle

Garthgoyle said:


> I stopped at Big Lots today and they were _still_ putting out Halloween merchandise; they finally have costumes out (zombies, witches, capes, etc.), plus an inflatable headless horseman, lifesized skeleton doctor prop, kicking legs (to be used with a trashcan), and it looked like they were going to fill more of the store yet with props and decor



Our Big Lots has stuff out now. The LED tombstones are cool. And really heavy too. I got some changing portraits for $7 each. Not bad. 

They need to run a coupon SOON!


----------



## SouthernBelle

Stranger With Candy said:


> Kicking legs,aaay?



I have those. I got them at Kroger's grocery last year. They work good but are pretty short. Like they belonged to a hobbit or something??? lol!


----------



## Stranger With Candy

SouthernBelle said:


> I have those. I got them at Kroger's grocery last year. They work good but are pretty short. Like they belonged to a hobbit or something??? lol!


Interesting! I'll have to go have a looksy.
I haven't been back to Big Lots in a week or so since the last time I went they STILL had boxes sitting around. I just threw my hands in the air and gave up.

Same thing at Walgreens yesterday. I was *sure* that they'd FINALLY have their crap out, but,no! I practically RAN to the aisle and stopped short with an exasperated sigh. The manager was up the aisle and asked if he could help me with something, I said "uhh,yeah, get the Halloween stuff out already!" and my daughter piped up with "Get with the program,guys  ", he said they were doing it right then. So, hopefully today!


----------



## halloweendarkangel

I was at Michael's Craft store in Redlands and their Halloween Decor is out. They have the animated headless bride and a groom that shakes and talks plus lots of different props as well. Happy Hunting !


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

I have one of those led tombstones from Big Lots. I'm going to head over today for the other styles. I have a feeling those will sell out soon.


----------



## Spooky Chef

I just stopped by K-mart, they are starting to put their Halloween stuff out. They have mostly costumes out right now, but the rest can't be far behind, all the shelves are cleared and ready to go. I also stopped by two different Dollar Trees and they have put tons more stuff out! I scored 4 tombstones, 3 crows, a couple of signs, 2 pirate mugs, some pumpkin spice tarts for the halloween tart burner I got for by bday, and some skeleton pops for TOT's. I went to one of the Spirit stores which is next to the dollar tree, but they weren't open yet. Apparently they were supposed to open this past Tues but are short staffed so they are behind schedule. They are hoping to open on Monday.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

I got the last 4 tombstones at BigLots. Do you think they will restock them?


----------



## dustin2dust

I got this at a grocery store a few years back and would like to get another. Has anyone seen anything like it? The eyes are flashlights.


----------



## Growler

I saw today that Lowe's has the Gemmy's animated cat for $69 and the cemetary arch for the same price. The cat looked pretty cool. The head swings slowly back and forth and is pretty big.


----------



## Rikki

I got this awesome punch bowl/cauldron at Tuesday Morning for only $20! It's pretty heavy, ceramic, and is dishwasher and microwave safe! I think I'm going to use it to serve chili out of at my party.


----------



## spookifyKN

looks cool rikki!


----------



## Alucard888888

Cool punch bowl! Looks good to put candy in to for Halloween night.


----------



## IshWitch

Growler said:


> I saw today that Lowe's has the Gemmy's animated cat for $69 and the cemetary arch for the same price. The cat looked pretty cool. The head swings slowly back and forth and is pretty big.


A converted Christmas deer?


----------



## gromit05

Rikki said:


> I got this awesome punch bowl/cauldron at Tuesday Morning for only $20! It's pretty heavy, ceramic, and is dishwasher and microwave safe! I think I'm going to use it to serve chili out of at my party.





Oh I love that! I'm going to have to visit my Tuesday Morning and see if I can find one! thanks!


----------



## NaniO

went to Target today and they had some of the isles fitted for Halloween...the lead candy thing was of Domo, and they had a lot of pet stuff


----------



## IshWitch

Scarebear said:


> I just stopped by K-mart, they are starting to put their Halloween stuff out. They have mostly costumes out right now, but the rest can't be far behind, all the shelves are cleared and ready to go. I also stopped by two different Dollar Trees and they have put tons more stuff out! I scored 4 tombstones, 3 crows, a couple of signs, 2 pirate mugs, some pumpkin spice tarts for the halloween tart burner I got for by bday, and some skeleton pops for TOT's. I went to one of the Spirit stores which is next to the dollar tree, but they weren't open yet. Apparently they were supposed to open this past Tues but are short staffed so they are behind schedule. They are hoping to open on Monday.


Our Kmart only had Halloween scented candles out and the start of the candy section.
Our Dollar Tree is already out of some stuff I wanted more of, like the foam skulls on the twine and the little 9" skellies. And they don't have ANY crows!  or bats! 
Our Walmart has the candy isle up and has started on the uniform and decor as of yesterday.
As for BL, ours is pretty pathetic, no costumes yet, only a short isle and very expensive in comparison to years past.
But it sure does get the juices flowing!


----------



## Mr. Mxyztplk

Wal-Fart started setting up a week early. And Surprisingly it has pissed a few people off. (Some of them are Halloween Haters, anyway). I was able to grab a few shots of the aisle before I punch in. 


halloween2008WM.flv - Video - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting



And notice the nice set up at the start of the vid. Except she called it HalloweenForum online.


----------



## Tish

I have so missed this thread! I've been doing home improvement stuff the past few days and didn't have my computer hooked up and it was killing me to miss all the new merchandise showing up on here. We have one more weekend of stuff to do around the house then I hope to get back to Halloween stuff. And this week has been so darn hot, I have not wanted to go anywhere. But next week I MUST hit Big Lots and Target and Dollar Tree again.


----------



## ChrisW

Just stopped in Walgreens and was pretty impressed with all they had. Items were all in temporary display on TOP of the shelves - awaiting school items to clear out I suppose. But you could still see everything they had, and it was alot. quite a few Gemmy items, from small dancing ghouls to Donna the Dead drop down moaning heads - which I thought was a good deal at 14.99.


----------



## Alucard888888

I like the Mini Face ripper. I'll buy it if it's around 30-35$


----------



## Mr. Mxyztplk

I belive the face ripper was around $40. I could be mistaken though. Had to get my Wal-Mart cerebral implant updated. Skynet is coming, but it's calling itself Wal-Mart


----------



## brandywine1974

Thanks for the video! I also like that face ripper guy.


----------



## Twisted Mama

I finally found some video on Frankencuted, Hannibal and the gargoyle. The gargoyle is like $90.00 at Sams Club. The other 2 are at Spirit. Ebay is selling them pretty high too.
I'm not sure yet about using the links, but the address for these are below. 
I ordered the Frankencuted & Crawling Donna, but haven't received them yet. Used the 20% off at Spirit so it still came to $350.00 with tax and shipping.
ENJOY!


----------



## Twisted Mama

Here are the links

YouTube - gargoyle

YouTube - electro shock

YouTube - hannibal


----------



## Vancouver

thanks for the videos twisted mama...you saved me some cash...hannibal is definitely NOT worth the 250 bucks they are asking for!

i'm torn with the frankencuted...looks menacing but there is no shaking and i thought that the wires would light up going to the two end towers


----------



## Vancouver

anybody know what the deal is with the zombie?...i chkd the spirit online site after viewing the video to see how much it was again but its not there anymore...????...must have already sold out?

also, does anyone know why the spirit website videos are not working?...wanted to check out the video for the animated scientist they got for 250 bucks


----------



## hallorenescene

finally, i went to kmart in charles city today and the whole wall up by the cash registers was filled with 3 ft stuffed witches, mummies, vampires and such. there were a few blow molds and pumpkin buckets and cauldrons. lots of halloween mags but no womens day special halloween edition unless it was already sold out. went to mason city and as we went past walgrens we could see halloween hanging from the ceiling through the windows. usually walgrens does put out sooner, better prices, and cool stuff.


----------



## HallowedEve

I love the Hannibal! I want him to be $100 cheaper soooooooo bad!


----------



## bozz

HallowedEve said:


> I love the Hannibal! I want him to be $100 cheaper soooooooo bad!


I saw him yesterday, he look great.much better in person but a bit pricey as the rest of them are.


----------



## digbugsgirl

I went to Michael's yesterday and wasn't too impressed with their animated figures. They seemed cheap. I loved their decorations, though. I also went to this other little store called the Chimney Nook. They had a Dept 56 witch that was like 4 feet tall. She was so neat, but soooo expensive ($525!!) Wish I had that kind of money to waste.


----------



## Vancouver

a witch for 525 bucks? u must show us a pic


----------



## jkcoop

I didn't read through anything recent so if this is already posted, I apologize ahead of time.
Hancock Fabrics has their cheese cloth on sale right now.
We needed ALOT as there are so many Halloween uses. 3 yards for 99 cents. Normally 69 cents a yard. We got a whole box of it.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Just back from a Halloween store scout. Target had candy, costumes, and clothes. Lowes had an aisle. I bought a couple of tombstones there. Nice ones with no wording. My Spirit store finally opened. A big thumbs down. Nothing but costumes and a couple of Gemmys. Walmart, nothing.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

I forgot to add...Dollar Tree had much more Halloween items than a week ago. Worth a second look if you went a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## MoonMoon

jkcoop said:


> I didn't read through anything recent so if this is already posted, I apologize ahead of time.
> Hancock Fabrics has their cheese cloth on sale right now.
> We needed ALOT as there are so many Halloween uses. 3 yards for 99 cents. Normally 69 cents a yard. We got a whole box of it.


Wow! Thanks for posting, I've been trying to find cheesecloth on sale for awhile.


----------



## Twisted Mama

Follow up on the Frankencuted. I went to check on my order and the description no longer has "shakes violently". I never did get the video to play at the Spirit website.
If anyone is interested, Walmart has the Jason for $189.00 at the online store only. There are a lot of decent items out there, but available online only. Check out the Flower Factory website too. It has some good deals from props to fabric material.

Here is a You Tube of Jason so you can see what he does.

YouTube - What the Jason Voorhees prop actually does.


----------



## maximpakt

I was in Factory card and party outlet tonight, only saw a couple of things I wanted when I get some coupons, but they had a good selection.


----------



## ferretlady

jkcoop said:


> I didn't read through anything recent so if this is already posted, I apologize ahead of time.
> Hancock Fabrics has their cheese cloth on sale right now.
> We needed ALOT as there are so many Halloween uses. 3 yards for 99 cents. Normally 69 cents a yard. We got a whole box of it.


ARGH - I hate Walmart.... they want $2 a yard for their cheesecloth...... (kicks self hard in butt), I should have thought to check Hancocks online ....(dumb dumb dumb....)

Oh well.... I'll go ahead & stock up while they've got it on sale, can't beat that price! Sheesh.... even with shipping, I got 30 yards from Hancocks for the price of 7 yards at WM.....


----------



## SouthernBelle

Actually, the cheesecloth at Hancock Fabrics is on sale for .33 cents per yard. I just bought 60 yards and with shipping, only paid .48 cents per yard. Cheaper than Walmart!


----------



## Lonely Grave Walker

SouthernBelle said:


> Actually, the cheesecloth at Hancock Fabrics is on sale for .33 cents per yard. I just bought 60 yards and with shipping, only paid .48 cents per yard. Cheaper than Walmart!


Is this price also availible online?? Cause I can find it!!  I know I have a Hancock somewhat near me, but I dont know if I am going to have time to get up there. I am so happy for these forums!!! You guys help out so much!!


----------



## SouthernBelle

Lonely Grave Walker said:


> Is this price also availible online??



Yes. Hancockfabrics.com

Type in "cheesecloth".


----------



## Lonely Grave Walker

SouthernBelle said:


> Yes. Hancockfabrics.com
> 
> Type in "cheesecloth".


ok I was putting a space in between the words... TY!!!


----------



## Vancouver

i know i should be entering this on the designated walmart thread but this thread is also applicable...

i found a "super" walmart today and found them fully stocked...they had about 6 walls of decorations and 6 walls of costumes/accessories...all shelves/spots were filled with no spaces left

nothing grabbed my attention as "must haves"...very very very dissapointed 

most of their stuff looked like child's play with a downward trend on quality and a slight upward trend on pricing (nice)

absolutely no life size animatronics  

what a let down


----------



## dustin2dust

The Spirit store here finally opened! Today was their first day. They had some stuff that I liked, but it is way too pricey. Even the small stuff that I could have used for my apocarathy jars likes bats were $5 a bag. Same with the ping pong eye balls. I had just come from the Dollar Tree so the prices were a bit of a shock! I did end up getting some fake blood and one of the changing pictures that go from normal to creepy when you change your angle. They had two sizes of the Mona Lisa and I got the small one. Much better quality than the Big Lots version, but I can't remember the Big Lots price on them.


----------



## HalloWeenie

*Come on Target!*

I have to vent...Come on Target, put out Halloween already! The three Super Targets near us, not a TRACE of halloween decor out at any of them, not even an indication or clue they are starting! I'm SICK of looking at High School Musical pencils and Hanna Montana folders! Those dang kids have been back in school for three weeks! WE WANT HALLOWEEN! Ok, I feel better. Plus I have a $5 off $50 purchase card at Target that ends on 9/9...so I know it's a big conspiracy to PISS ME OFF! LOL!


----------



## jkcoop

SouthernBelle said:


> Actually, the cheesecloth at Hancock Fabrics is on sale for .33 cents per yard. I just bought 60 yards and with shipping, only paid .48 cents per yard. Cheaper than Walmart!


Same thing 

They are just listing it at the store as 3 yards for 99 cents. Don't know why they just didn't put the per yard!

They were really great in there because they had never had someone want to buy a whole box. They didn't have marked how much was in the box, but they took the time to figure it out easily without having to measure the whole thing. Then of course they wanted to know what we needed so much for.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen

Got a few really great deals at the Spirit store last weekend... They had the 6' lighted trees and the rope-light pumpkins for less than ten bucks. I bought five pumpkins and three of the trees. Cheapest I've EVER come out of that store!!

Our Target has a fewwwww things out. Some lights, tombstones, skels, hanging props, and a bunch of the kids' costumes. Won't be long now!


----------



## wilbret

Killed time today and hit a few stores.

-Walmart slow to finish putting out stuff. Still just candy, knick knacks, costumes and decor. No real good stuff yet.
-Target mostly candy and decor, one aisle of props that seem like the same old stuff.
-Garden Ridge same as the last trip. Seems like last year's Target stuff.
-JC Penny. Yes, JCP. They had a section of Halloween stuff like you would see at Home Depot and a bunch of decor and soft goods.
-Pretty much every dept. store and Babies R Us, PetSmart, etc... all have a Halloween section with SOMETHING.


----------



## ChrisW

Our local K-Mart had about 2/3rds of their product out. Brought "Heads Up Harry" back (at $149.99 - ouch!). Had an interesting "Cellar Dweller" pop up character - but wasn't on display, only in the box. There was a decent assortment of smaller Gemmy products (floating ghosts, head in a bag, etc). A number of items are same as last year. There were no costumes out yet beyond the usual vampire cape...


----------



## sweet&sinister

I picked up The Nightmare Before Christmas candle stick holder set of Jack & Sally at the Disney Store. Kohls also had some stuff like placemats, napkin rings & bath mats but they haven't put everything out yet.


----------



## HalloWeenie

*Facebook?*

If you're on Facebook, please come join our group Halloween Addicts! We need your support to get this group going!


----------



## Frankie's Girl

Was in Halloween Express this week and they actually have better stuff than our Spirit store.

AND they are giving away 10% off your next purchase coupon postcards. I bought a wig cap for $2 and then we did a second purchase for Dh's $$$$ mask and accessories with the discount and they even gave us a second postcard!


----------



## spookifyKN

I went into Menards (we're in SD celebrating our one year anniversary) and they have some cool stuff. I'm glad they have some of the older Lemax stuff.


----------



## digbugsgirl

Here is that $525 witch from D56. She's 56" tall:

Department 56: Products - Short Witch Display Figure - View Products


----------



## The Real Joker

yep. same here, Target's - slow as usual....where I work 
Wal-mart...nothing yet.
Jo Anne - alot of fall and Halloween stuff.
that's all I've seen here is S.Fla


----------



## chaos_thorn

spookifyKN said:


> I went into Menards (we're in SD celebrating our one year anniversary) and they have some cool stuff. I'm glad they have some of the older Lemax stuff.


Where in South Dakota if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## HalloWeenie

*Target Talk: Halloween 2008!*

Ok, I hit the two Super Target's near us today...one had barely anything out, the other had LOTS out, with a mountain of even more unopened boxes in the staging area. There are distinctive collections, very much like Joann's. There is an adult "goth" collection(which is the only one I liked) called "Ghoul's Gala" which is very black gothic, but in a Target way. The main theme is skulls and crossbones..which I dig! There is also a "cutesy/cartoonish" collection which is not my cup of tea. And lastly...that black, white and orange "country" look that Target does every year. It must have it's customer...??? 

There antimated figures and props this year in my book are lame, kinda toned down and kinda cutesy and/or cheesy.

I had a $5 off $50 purchase coupon, so I did buy some goodies...a black pumpkin with a skull and crossbone, a S/4 black napkins with embroidered white skulls and crossbones, some standing black glitter skulls and crossbones and 2 black leaf garlands. 

Overall, so far, I'm not terribly impressed. There was a lot more I liked last year. Target is usually one of my favorites for Halloween. A lot of the stuff I had seen on line and I had waited to see in person, looked cheesy and cheap in person. 

Anyway, just ONE OPINION...


----------



## crossblades400

HalloWeenie said:


> Ok, I hit the two Super Target's near us today...one had barely anything out, the other had LOTS out, with a mountain of even more unopened boxes in the staging area. There are distinctive collections, very much like Joann's. There is an adult "goth" collection(which is the only one I liked) called "Ghoul's Gala" which is very black gothic, but in a Target way. The main theme is skulls and crossbones..which I dig! There is also a "cutesy/cartoonish" collection which is not my cup of tea. And lastly...that black, white and orange "country" look that Target does every year. It must have it's customer...???
> 
> There antimated figures and props this year in my book are lame, kinda toned down and kinda cutesy and/or cheesy.
> 
> I had a $5 off $50 purchase coupon, so I did buy some goodies...a black pumpkin with a skull and crossbone, a S/4 black napkins with embroidered white skulls and crossbones, some standing black glitter skulls and crossbones and 2 black leaf garlands.
> 
> Overall, so far, I'm not terribly impressed. There was a lot more I liked last year. Target is usually one of my favorites for Halloween. A lot of the stuff I had seen on line and I had waited to see in person, looked cheesy and cheap in person.
> 
> Anyway, just ONE OPINION...


remember, we are prop builders, so we expect a lot! =p


----------



## jkcoop

HalloWeenie said:


> If you're on Facebook, please come join our group Halloween Addicts! We need your support to get this group going!


I did! Unfortunately I personally don't have anyone else on there to recommend it too or I would. Well, my husband I guess.


----------



## spookifyKN

chaos_thorn said:


> Where in South Dakota if you don't mind me asking?


We were in Rapid City. Did the whole Mt. Rushmore, Crazy Horse thing. Where are you at?


----------



## chaos_thorn

spookifyKN said:


> We were in Rapid City. Did the whole Mt. Rushmore, Crazy Horse thing. Where are you at?


That's what I figured. I'm in Watertown.


----------



## The Real Joker

I have not seen anything except kid's costumes, alot of candy, and some pumpkin pails. 
Well it should be done setting up by next week. I hope.


----------



## halloweenfreak123

*Halloween Glow in the Dark Paint with Stencils*

I came across this site yesterday while surfing the web. Seems pretty cool. I am a sucker for anything glow in the dark 

Here is the site:

MonkeyBrite Glow Kits


----------



## Frankie's Girl

Garden Ridge is having a 25% off sale on inflatables, scarecrows, ceramic pumpkins and Lemax.

Garden Ridge

At some point (probably the first week or two of October) they usually do a BuyOne, GetOne 50% off also. I got a Donna and a great 6' mummy that groans and has light up eyes for a great price last year.


----------



## malibuman

Went to Kmart today. They had 2 1/2 isles of Halloween stuff. Mostly costumes and not good ones at that. Nothing major. But they had isle after isle of Christmas stuff.


----------



## dustin2dust

I got my Illuminations eye balls today and I'm pretty happy with them! They are just slightly smaller than I was visioning. The only critique I could give them is making the red lines a little more natural of a color (so a little lighter), doing different colors of irises and making the pupils slightly larger, but that is just me being super picky. Overall, I really like them!


----------



## Long_Tom

Cost Plus World Market has some seriously cool blow-mold skeletons. They are detailed like a Bucky, but hollow plastic. Only 30 dollars, too! 

Downsides are: 
1) They are only 4 feet tall, standing up. 
2) The articulation is a little rigid. They are put together with screws. I'm going to take mine apart and re-articulate it with string. 

I'm hoping to make a marionette out of it, that someone can operate either out of our treehouse or an upper floor window.


----------



## CrazyLabTennessee

I went to Kmart Today and bought Heads up Harry. Kmart seems to have better stuff this year compared to years past.


----------



## a witch from canada

i read pretty much all posts in this thread and didnt see this online store in the thread so tought i would post the link Party Supplies, Theme Party Decorations, Theme Party Supplies – ShindigZ 

and i get their emails subscriptions and this is the current promotion i got in email this morning 
FREE SHIPPING
On Orders $50+
Use code SZSH555*

and 
FREE SHIPPING
On Orders $100+
Use code SZFREE8

happy shopping


----------



## dustin2dust

Was at party city today and got a dip and chip bowl that matches the mummy tongs I got there last year.


----------



## freudstein

Aaah I LOVE those tongs! And of course, I love the skelebowls


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Here's a coupon for $10 a $40 purchase at Walgreens.


http://www.walgreens.com/hotbuys/def...40r_getcoupons


----------



## Rikki

Link says it's "unable to complete your request".


----------



## SouthernBelle

I think that Walgreen's coupon was good only Labor Day weekend and has since expired.


----------



## malibuman

Try this link for the Walgreens coupon.
Hot Buys: Store Coupons and Savings | Walgreens


----------



## malibuman

SouthernBelle said:


> I think that Walgreen's coupon was good only Labor Day weekend and has since expired.


No, this is a new coupon for this Friday and Saturday.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Sorry, better link...

Hot Buys: Store Coupons and Savings | Walgreens


It's good for 9/12-9/13


----------



## dustin2dust

Pumpkinprincess said:


> Sorry, better link...
> 
> Hot Buys: Store Coupons and Savings | Walgreens
> 
> 
> It's good for 9/12-9/13


Ahhhhh! I love you guys! 
Walgreen, here I come!


----------



## SouthernBelle

Doggonit! Just came from there and made Halloween purchases. Grrrrrr.......


----------



## Tumblindice

Thanks so much I am going to use it on an animated Hex tomorrow.


----------



## SouthernBelle

Tumblindice said:


> Thanks so much I am going to use it on an animated Hex tomorrow.


Walgreen's carries the animated Hex???? Where??????


----------



## sumrtym

SouthernBelle said:


> Walgreen's carries the animated Hex???? Where??????


I've been to 3 Walgreens in KC and one of the three I went to had several of the Hex at $70.


----------



## dustin2dust

Today's finds at Walmart!


----------



## SouthernBelle

sumrtym said:


> I've been to 3 Walgreens in KC and one of the three I went to had several of the Hex at $70.



Is it the same size as the one that Spirit carries? I got that one for $85. It was $99 and I had a 20% off coupon and then of course, the tax.

But if Walgreen's is going to have it and it's the same thing, heck, I'll take this one back!


----------



## maximpakt

I was in one local walgreens today, the coolest thing I saw was a half zombie that looks like the chest ripper from spirit except he is in chains and struggling to get out. They also had like foot tall versions of the freddy and jasons that were cool.


----------



## maleficent

Kmart is starting to get their stuff in. So far they have a cellar door prop that opens up and a monster pops up. $99.00

Totally Ghoul Cellar Dweller - Model 56208 at Kmart.com

It's cheaper on line!


----------



## ukats1958

Hello! Does anyone know which store sells the "Pumpkin Hollow" line of Halloween decor. I've noticed a guy on ebay selling a really cool inflatable of a monster and ghost on an animated see saw.


----------



## dustin2dust

maleficent said:


> Kmart is starting to get their stuff in. So far they have a cellar door prop that opens up and a monster pops up. $99.00
> 
> Totally Ghoul Cellar Dweller - Model 56208 at Kmart.com
> 
> It's cheaper on line!


I remember someone on here giving it a bad review. Saying it was too much for a crappy cardboard prop.


----------



## Tumblindice

Southern Belle, I live in Upstate NY. I just bought one today 69.99 minus $10.00 coupon.
$60.00 bucks!!! wahoo. 
They only had 2.


----------



## Halloweeeiner

so WALGREENS has the HEX??! 69.99!? I have to make a trip immediately!!


----------



## Tumblindice

YUP THEY DO AND HERE IS THE LINK FOR A $10.00 OFF COUPON MUST BE USED TOMORROW:
Hot Buys: Store Coupons and Savings | Walgreens


----------



## malibuman

Halloweeeiner said:


> so WALGREENS has the HEX??! 69.99!? I have to make a trip immediately!!


I have around 12 Walgreens around me, and none, not one have the Animated Hex. One store even tried to order it for me, and could'nt since they don't have it listed. You guys with the Walgreens that have them are lucky.


----------



## rockplayson

Pardon my stupiedness.... but what in the heck is the Hex?


----------



## malibuman

halloweenrocks08 said:


> Pardon my stupiedness.... but what in the heck is the Hex?


This is the little feller.....
Animated Hex Prop in Decorations American Gothic


----------



## trickortreat

This is a long shot, but does anybody remember seeing an all-black beaded evening bag, where the beads are draped in a manner resembling a spider web? I saw it recently either online or in a catalogue amongst the other Halloween items- can't remember which, and can't seem to trace it, and of course now I neeeeed it.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

This one?











Black Widow Halloween Purse - Grandin Road

And it's on sale!


----------



## trickortreat

YES! What took you so long?? A whole 6 minutes went by before you answered, LOL! Pumpkinprincess, you are nothing short of amazing! I just ordered it Thank you, now I can get some sleep.

While searching, I came across a new-to-me site that had a name similar to OTC and has 181 Halloween items of various price points:
Victorian Trading Co. Victorian Trading Co. 19th Century Victorian Gifts and Collectibles Romantic Home Catalog - www.victoriantradingco.com Romantic Home Catalog - www.victoriantradingco.com Romantic Home Catalog - www.victoriantradingco.com Romanti


----------



## Sanz

Cheesecloth.....
Got the 33 cent deal at Hancock Fabrics! Now I'm not sure whether to leave it white or dye it in a pan of tea. Does anyone dye it? And btw, do you tear and rip it before you hang it?


----------



## Sanz

Twelve foot spider web from GrandinRoad....they are indeed large. Be warned though - they have an odor. Mine have been airing out in the garage; today I sprayed them with Febreze!
Want to put them inside for a party, but the smell is bad. Maybe another day or two.


----------



## allhallowseve

Sanz said:


> Twelve foot spider web from GrandinRoad....they are indeed large. Be warned though - they have an odor. Mine have been airing out in the garage; today I sprayed them with Febreze!
> Want to put them inside for a party, but the smell is bad. Maybe another day or two.


Eww!

I don't know if anyone has mentioned Ace yet, but I wanted to give them a plug. They have some great poison bottles and a couple of cute yard plaques. They are pricey, but still worth mentioning. Their things do go on sale and are good quality.


----------



## Deadna

My friends thought a barrel of slime I picked up at a Dollar General was worth mentioning. It is black instead of the normal brite green and looks like oil. I thought it looked alot like the black ooze you see coming out of zombies and corpses in movies. Only cost a buck!


----------



## hallorenescene

yeah, halloween is starting to come out now. i went to charles city and i got a few things at the treasure chest which is a goodwill. at the dollar store i picked up a gargoyle and a plastic bucket that looked like an eyeball with some yummy marshmallow candies. kmart had started putting stuff out. mostly they had up their costumes. but there were a few reaper props, shrunken heads, chains, ground breaker hands, body parts, a few tombstones, one with hands coming up. there were some boxes and i snooped in a few of them. there was a head in a bag, and a spider bag with some spiders. two little boys came over and looked and pushed the button and screamed and scurried off. over again they came and pushed the button and screamed and ran. as they came the third time over they're mom yelled, just leave it alone if it scares you that much. obviously not a halloween freak. the two little boys giggled and pushed the button again and screamed and ran. hey, future haunters.


----------



## Highball

Went to Spirit and bought a Brain gelatin mold for $9.99, then went to MARC 's and found the exact same thing for $1.99, DUH . They also had the Heart mold for $.99,so I bought THREE of each. MARC's also have the table foggers for $20.00 ,same thing I saw at the other stores for $29.99. Little screamer fog macines for $14.00. You just can't beat these prices.


----------



## EvilMel

I bought that brain mold at Party City a few years ago for $9.99 and I haven't regretted the cost. At the time I knew I was being gouged a bit (having seen it online for cheaper) but I wanted it right then and have used it for years. So it wasn't a bad deal, IMO. Plus, it's made of really hard plastic...very sturdy.


----------



## Spooky Chef

Love the brain mold! I make the peach jello recipe that is on the package every year, looks so realistic! I think it took about three years of making it before people really started actually eating it!


----------



## Vonda

Scarebear said:


> Love the brain mold! I make the peach jello recipe that is on the package every year, looks so realistic! I think it took about three years of making it before people really started actually eating it!


Would you please post the recipe, I have lost mine.

Thanks so much,

Vonda


----------



## Spooky Chef

Mine is actually up in the attic with my Halloween stuff but I found it here also:

Pumpkin Nook : Flesh Toned Qwiggle Brain Jello Mold Recipe Instructions


----------



## phil1031

I don't know if anyone has mentioned this one yet, but i picked up the "Guardian of the Grave" prop today from spirit. Seems like a pretty cool prop and you can hook it up to a fog machine which makes it even better. Here it is at buycostumes.com with a video.

Guardian of the Grave - Costumes


----------



## WildeHeart

Just went to the Target yesterday by my house and they only had their candy/costumes out still - but went further into town to the other one and they were totally stocked! I was so happy  Picked up a gorgeous black wreath and some super detailed shot glasses (don't even drink - but they were to pretty!). 

Also - most of the Halloween stuff at Michaels is 25% off this week, Spooky Town is 40% and all floral (pre-made and the make your own stuff) is 50%. I stocked up on black roses/baby's breath and other black flowers for about .50 cents each. Sure beats the $1 one's they have at walmart (which are terrible looking).

They also had some pre-made halloween floral arrangements that were amazing and at half off were only $20-$25. Mostly blood red/dark purple flowers with little haunted 'scenes' in them or witches. Definitely worth a look!


----------



## allhallowseve

Deadna said:


> My friends thought a barrel of slime I picked up at a Dollar General was worth mentioning. It is black instead of the normal brite green and looks like oil. I thought it looked alot like the black ooze you see coming out of zombies and corpses in movies. Only cost a buck!


Very nice! Good find!


----------



## Moonie

I live in a very small town all we have is a walmart. sometimes they have cool props this year COSTUMES only
i am so dissappointed


----------



## dustin2dust

Aaaaaaaah! Target is running out of stuff already! They JUST put their stuff out and I already can't find some of the plates, cups and bowls! I checked three Targets!!!


----------



## sumrtym

OK, I broke down and bought a Jim Shore piece. I don't usually go for the amish quilted pattern stuff (americana) he puts out, but I fell in love with "On the Night Watch". It's a LARGE piece, black cat in witch's hat sitting on pumpkin holding a lantern. The lantern has a witch cut out and you can put a light in it, and the pumpkin is cut out and can take a light as well.

It's 21" tall to give you an idea how massive. If you like it and want one better grab cause they were introduced in 2007 and are being discontinued this year. I think the last shipments get to stores this next month.


----------



## icemanfred

phil1031
how much was that prop at the store?

its on sale online fro 45 but out of stock.
dont know if a discount code would work since it on sale.

how do you hook up a fog machine?
can you co ordinate the fog to come out when he is raised?


----------



## trickortreat

Target has a tablecloth that I would absolutely lick the packaging off of, if only it were in black and not orange. It's a damask-style but instead of acanthus leaves, it has tiny skullheads on batwings all over it. I didn't check it's fiber content to see if it could be dyed, though, Doh! Instead I just ran home to search for it on the Internet, but no luck. So, I'm wondering: Does Target have a sister store that carries similar-but-slightly-altered merchandise? I just feel in my bones that it's out there in black, somewhere.


----------



## Succub'Oz

sumrtym said:


> OK, I broke down and bought a Jim Shore piece. I don't usually go for the amish quilted pattern stuff (americana) he puts out, but I fell in love with "On the Night Watch". It's a LARGE piece, black cat in witch's hat sitting on pumpkin holding a lantern. The lantern has a witch cut out and you can put a light in it, and the pumpkin is cut out and can take a light as well.
> 
> It's 21" tall to give you an idea how massive. If you like it and want one better grab cause they were introduced in 2007 and are being discontinued this year. I think the last shipments get to stores this next month.



I am officially jealous of you. Jim Shore does the best Halloween pieces and this one is just too cool!!


----------



## SouthernBelle

I love the Jim Shore Halloween pieces. These are some of my favorites:


----------



## hallorenescene

okay, i just fell in love with jim shore, fiddlesticks was especially cool. liked them all though


----------



## SouthernBelle

hallorenescene said:


> okay, i just fell in love with jim shore....


Hehe ... that's how it begins! 

lol!


----------



## sumrtym

I could only afford to do the "On the Night Watch" one right now (paid $105 total, retail is $120), but if I could, these are my other favorites I wish I had:


----------



## ldiliberto

*Halloween Projectors Spotted*

*Halloween Projectors* that can project moving images across your entire house! The pictures show Christmas Images, but they come with Several Halloween images too.
Found the ones below at *HOLIDAY PROJECTORS*


----------



## brandywine1974

Zgallerie

My hubby's boss got us some stuff from here. Also, if you search for "skull" it brings up stuff that isn't on the halloween pages.


----------



## MoonMoon

Sanz said:


> Cheesecloth.....
> Got the 33 cent deal at Hancock Fabrics! Now I'm not sure whether to leave it white or dye it in a pan of tea. Does anyone dye it? And btw, do you tear and rip it before you hang it?


I haven't dyed cheesecloth before but I'm going to give it a try this weekend using Rit dye and see how it turns out.


----------



## Bullyghost

For anyone in the Dallas area....Halloween USA has opened several stores...I stopped by the one on Campbell and 75.....Big place...higher prices....but fun!!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

brandy wine, i liked the coasters with skulls, the wine charms [i've never seen that before, cute idea], and that bat vampire was awesome


----------



## VeeCat

I have TWO spirit stores in a ten minute distance from me.
D:

All the animated stuff is really amazing, but it comes with a HUGE pricetag haha.


----------



## brandywine1974

hallorenescene said:


> brandy wine, i liked the coasters with skulls, the wine charms [i've never seen that before, cute idea], and that bat vampire was awesome


Yeah, I love all of the skull stuff. They got us a set of the skull dishes, the bone candles, the skull clock (round not, the one that opens) and the whites skull trinket box. All very high quality stuff! I love anything with skulls though. Glad you saw something you liked.


----------



## Eyegore

Has any one seen the Monstrous Spider? Both Factory Card Outlet and PC have them.
I wanted to buy it, but my local Party City won't be getting any. 

Has anyone bought this?


----------



## maximpakt

So I made it into spencers today, nothing I had to have. Hannibal was ok, they had the crawling zombie girl, frankencuted and the gothic bride. Maybee when its on sale, but nothing worth paying full price for.


----------



## Halloweenfan

Can someone tell what Jo-Anne, and Hobby Lobby have if you have been there recently? Do they have any animatronic Halloween stuff? I would like to get some stuff at those places because they have the really discounted coupons.


----------



## SouthernBelle

Eyegor said:


> Has any one seen the Monstrous Spider? Both Factory Card Outlet and PC have them.
> I wanted to buy it, but my local Party City won't be getting any.
> 
> Has anyone bought this?


I have seen those. There are 2 sizes available. I love that spider, it's very realistic looking.


----------



## hallorenescene

i went to a hyvee grocery store and saw some cool plastic skull pitchures and matching goblets and tumblers. i didn't have enough money but i want to go back and get a pitchure and some tumblers and goblets


----------



## crossblades400

hmm our target still doesnt have anything out =(

ill check this week. I went to my party city store, they have lots and its not that expensive yet. They had bad ones for like 5 and really nice hand crafted rubbies for only 1 buck more! They had bloody hands to for 6 a piece... i may go and get 2, i need to realistic hands for a prop.


----------



## Magickbean

Omg that spider is nightmarish  If I brought that home, I think my OH would die lol


----------



## colmmoo

Stop-N-Shop supermarkets have 6 flickering tealights for $3.99. Bought 2 sets yesterday. Package claims that each lasts 120 hours.


----------



## Britishwitch

Hi

Well after my fab trip to the US I have just managed to get some of the goodies I bought photographed. Here are the candy bowls I bought from J C Penneys. My poor OH had to carry them, hand Luggage all the way as I wouldn't allow him to put them in the cases in case they got damaged.













































BW


----------



## hallorenescene

those are cute britishwitch. and very breakable looking, wise decision on transporting them. the witches feet candy bowl is the best. you know i have never checked out jc pennys or sears, maybe i will have to this year, never realized they put stuff out.


----------



## Halloweenfan

Stranger With Candy said:


> Last week I bought a tombstone at a local party store. To the naked eye it seems rather basic with a skull in the corner and RIP on it. But,through the_ magic of fiber optics_, it looks as though a ghost is rising from the grave (small,bigger,BIG, then disappears and starts over). You can't even see the lights up close because they're just pinholes. Has anyone seen anything like this yet because I'd love to have more.


I think I know what you are talking about, but I'm not sure. It's a tombstone, and than in like a square, they have ghots going up. That's the thing I seen, but I don't if that's the same thing. 

I will try to remember where I found it:
Wal-Mart didn't have many animatronics, so I highly doubt it.
Michael's didn't have much anything either.
Menard's, I don't remember playing with too many animatronics.
Walgreens had some animatronics, but I don't think they had that.
Spirit didn't have much, but those big animatronic figures.

I think it might have been Target, or it could have the Totally Ghoul store which is basically Kmart Halloween merchandise. I think it was most likely Target though, but I'm not positive.

Edit: I just found it at Kmart. It could still be at Target, but I didn't check to make sure, but definitely at Kmart.
__________________________________

For that pumpkin watchman you guys/girls were talking about earlier on at Garden Ridge, it says on Gemmy's, that they also sell them at Albertsons, and Lowe's. Gemmy.com: 3FT Night Watchman Pumpkin Lamp Post
_________________________________

Walgreens has some Halloween decor on their website in which I haven't seen a lot of this stuff at the Walgreens store.
Walgreens | Shop | Costumes | Decor

________________________________

I wonder if Walgreens will carry the mini Face Ripper 30" because they had the Heads Up Henry mini figure last year, and that seems to me like the same manufacturer (They even have the same voice.), but I haven't seen it yet this year (Face Ripper). Edit: Walgreens this year carries another version of the Heads Up Harry guy where he takes his head off for $30. No Face Ripper I've seen.


----------



## malibuman

Well, I finally found the Gemmy Witch with crystal ball at one of the Walmart's today.


----------



## prestonjjrtr

malibuman said:


> Well, I finally found the Gemmy Witch with crystal ball at one of the Walmart's today.


Congrats on a great buy !!!


----------



## Lordgrimley.com

We got one of these in today and man does it look cool.




Eyegor said:


> Has any one seen the Monstrous Spider? Both Factory Card Outlet and PC have them.
> I wanted to buy it, but my local Party City won't be getting any.
> 
> Has anyone bought this?


----------



## GDfreak

Spencers finally got their stuff in. It's not all out yet though. They said by saturday. My patience is dwindling.


----------



## Darkpumpkin

GDfreak said:


> Spencers finally got their stuff in. It's not all out yet though. They said by saturday. My patience is dwindling.



I hear you on that. The manager at my Spencer's and I are on very friendly terms because of the sheer amount of money I have spent there. Last year, after Halloween, I was able to get the floor display model of the six foot Jason for 90 dollars. She gave me her manager's discount on top of the half off savings because he didn't have a box.

I went in last week to redeem some Underground Points and pick up the Cinema of Fear Jason from Part 7. Nothing was out. At this time last year, things had been out for well over a week at least. She said they were getting less than half of what they received last year. She said Spirit was gradually going to dominate over what Spencer's receives, which is why there was so much less this year. The place also looked a mess as well. Things were just thrown on the floor and almost all of it was last year's leftovers. Sigh.


----------



## Tish

Was at Costco tonight to pick up some of the LED tealights and saw this guy. He was $73.99, I think. Pretty sturdy, might pick him up next time.


----------



## Magickbean

Ohh Britishwitch those candy bowls are just fab!!  

I particularly like the witches' feet one - I can see why you made the OH carry them, I would never have trusted something like that in my suitcase... I've seen first-hand the way the luggage handlers throw these things about lol


----------



## sumrtym

$25 at Avon and 22" tall.


----------



## hallorenescene

now that's very pretty. all glittery and shiny. i don't usually see to much from avon that catches the eye, but that is very pretty


----------



## Halloweeeiner

that Avon item is very neat. Do they have a catalog?


----------



## spookifyKN

I like as well.


----------



## brandywine1974

you can see an online catalog at Welcome to Avon's Homepage.


----------



## Kruella

I purchased 2 new resin tombstones this year. 
The vulture tombstone came from Target $79.99
The bat came from Amazon. Grandinroad has the bat tombstone too, but they were $40 more.


----------



## HalloWeenie

*Bat Tombstone...Amazon?*

I MUST HAVE that Bat Tombstone! I looked for it at Amazon.com...? When you say Amazon, where/when exactly did you get it? I must know! 




Kruella said:


> I purchased 2 new resin tombstones this year.
> The vulture tombstone came from Target $79.99
> The bat came from Amazon. Grandinroad has the bat tombstone too, but they were $40 more.


----------



## Kruella

Here it is on amazon.
Amazon.com: National Tree Company MFRG-801-40 40 Inch Poly Resin Gravestone-14.25 Inch x 14.25 Inch x 40 InchH: Home & Garden

The shipping is steep bcause the box is really big and heavy. It still cost less than Grandinroad. I'm very pleased with the quality. I'm afraid to put it outside. I think I'm going to leave it inside until Halloween night. 

Here's a closer picture of the bat.


----------



## colmmoo

Is there anything worth buying in Big Lots this year? It's quite a way from where I live so not sure whether to make the trip over there.


----------



## HalloWeenie

My vote is save your gas! It was real junk this year! There was better stuff at Dollar Tree...just my opinion!




colmmoo said:


> Is there anything worth buying in Big Lots this year? It's quite a way from where I live so not sure whether to make the trip over there.


----------



## Eyegore

colmmoo said:


> Is there anything worth buying in Big Lots this year? It's quite a way from where I live so not sure whether to make the trip over there.


The kicking legs are OK, if you don't already have some. I think its $50. But that was about the only thing that caught my eye. Everything is really cheap quality this year


----------



## HalloWeenie

I found it finally on Amazon, but the shipping, OUCH! Over $30 for the shipping...I'll put it on my "Wish List". If anyone comes across any Amazon coupons, please post them! I really want that Bat Gravestone!!! REALLY BAD!!! REALLY REALLY BAD!!! Thanks for posting the link and the close-up pic of the bat!




Kruella said:


> Here it is on amazon.
> Amazon.com: National Tree Company MFRG-801-40 40 Inch Poly Resin Gravestone-14.25 Inch x 14.25 Inch x 40 InchH: Home & Garden
> 
> The shipping is steep bcause the box is really big and heavy. It still cost less than Grandinroad. I'm very pleased with the quality. I'm afraid to put it outside. I think I'm going to leave it inside until Halloween night.
> 
> Here's a closer picture of the bat.


----------



## Kruella

I thought the company was a bit excessive on shipping charges until I saw the size of the box 
I don't know of any Amazon coupons, but I'll tell you how I funded my tombstones
I had a bucket of change that I took to a coinstar machine. If you take the money in the form of e-certificate, they do not charge you for counting the change. It's free! Coinstar offers Amazon e-certificates.


----------



## Kruella

I forgot!

I received a discount coupon from the company after I purchased the tombstone. 
You can buy the tombstone direct:
National Tree Company MFRG-801-40 40 Inch Poly Resin Gravestone-14.25 Inch x 14.25 Inch x 40 InchH

Get 10% off with this code: UgotSale


----------



## sumrtym

The Avon tree I posted a few pages back has fiberoptics in it...it's not just glitter.

Plow & Hearth has some good stuff.

They have resin ravens for $15 ea for those want something to hold up year after year.









60" x 84" spiderweb lace tablecloth $20.









$25 resin vulture.









$30 Magnetic Halloween items for say a metal garage door.









Window Stickers $15-$25.

























Resin sign and gravestones $25-$40.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

FYI...Target has marked down all the school supply and Dollar spot 75% off. My Target had several strobe lights, beacon lights, and TOT items.


----------



## hallorenescene

more cool stuff on this page. and i did figure the avon tree was fiber optic, but it is still to me glittery and shiny looking. very pretty


----------



## DMTNT

I received an email today from skeletonstore.com. In addition to their current sale, you can receive an additional *10% DISCOUNT *by using promo code *0908SALE* at checkout. 

Hope this is not a repost.


----------



## Halloweenfan

I bought the Freddy vs Jason shirt. This shirt can be found at the Totally Ghoul stores by Kmart that are in Ohio, or IL. The ones in Ohio are Bedford, Middleburg, and North Olmsted. IL locations are in Glendale Heights, Morton Grove, Crystal Lake, Mount Prospect, St. Charles, Chicago (Cicero Ave in Scottsdale Shopping Center), and North Riverside.

I tried one Kmart, and they didn't have this shirt. Kmart owns these Totally Ghoul stores, so it's basically all of Kmart stuff, but I didn't see this shirt in the Kmart. It could be in a Kmart though. It was $9.99. The movie came out before, but I really like the shirt:


----------



## hurricanegame

This thread gets me excited lol


----------



## Deadna

If you have a Rural King they have a small but unusual collection of items that the other stores don't have. This year they have 2 different chandeliers...one is in skulls that chatter when activated and the other is bats that flap their wings. I believe both have red eyes that light up as well. Sorry I can't remember prices on anything from there tonight...it was my last stop and I was on overload


----------



## maleficent

Have y'all seen the tombstones and obelisk at Target? They're really nice and fairly heavy, only $20! I picked up the bubble fogger today.


----------



## hallorenescene

what is an obelisk
i wouldn't mind seeing the chandeliers


----------



## Freaky Toaster

hallorenescene said:


> what is an obelisk
> i wouldn't mind seeing the chandeliers


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Obelisk

http://www.pushindaisies.com/candypress/ProdImages/mum_obelisk_stone_lg.jpg


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks freaky, that was very educational. i see them all the time in cemetaries but didn't realize their history or name. just thought of them as tombstones or markers


----------



## hallowedding

For things lacy like spiderweb tablecloths, doilies, and such: Halloween Decorating - It is spooky and fun with Lace


----------



## hallorenescene

that is some real pretty lacy stuff. i like the door cobweb and the mantle cobweb. not bad pricing either


----------



## icemanfred

I just picked up this:
Animotion Chomping Skull - Science Gifts - Edmund Scientific
I got it at spencers. it was on sale for $15

it was in the lighting section, not Halloween.
Its battery powered electro luminecent. So refardless of what it says in the link it isnt as bright as neon.
Lower jaw switches back and forth from full to half illuminated so that the skull is "Chomping"

If they didnt have on on display I probally would have never noticed it.

I am going to put it in my trucks back window.


----------



## Alucard888888

YouTube - chucles the clown

Has anyone ever seen this in person? I might buy it off the Spirit site. The Sasquatch looks cool also but not for that price. (NEW STUFF UNDER SPIRIT ANIMATRONICS)


----------



## Caliban

a witch from canada said:


> oh so if they have the zombie husband it isa life size version of the american gothics (like the print we see all the time) thats very cool , when someone display these life size they can hang the changing portrait in the house of them too



Yes. These are zombified versions of American Gothic. I've been debating on wether to pick these up or not. my only problem is fitting them into the rest of the theme of the house.


----------



## SouthernBelle

I just wanted to add this little tidbit for those that have a Halloween Headquarters near them.

Yesterday we visited one about 2 hours away and they had the Dollar Tree labels (that are of course, only $1 at DT), for $9.99 a pack!!!! Also, they had the same Gortraits that Walgreen's sells for $4.99 but at HH they were $19.99! They also had a mask that I was interested in (can't recall the name) but at Party City it was $34.99. HH had the same mask for $69! And the costume that I am wearing this year (only $49 at Party City), was $79 at HH. 

Hubby and I were blown away by how expensive HH is.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen

Hey Symtrym, abcdistributing.com has the WoWindows for $6.95 and the magnetic garage door holiday displays for $19.95.


----------



## sumrtym

Thanks hallowwenscreamqueen!

Neither are really my interest, but I had posted them in case others were looking. My Jim Shore purchase pretty much ended my Halloween purchases for this year lol. Still enjoy looking though.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen

Yeah, I haven't really seen any large (read "expensive") props this year that I can't live without... I've been building some this year. My DH built the outhouse and did most of the heavy lifting on the skull stanchions. I just bought a 6x6x6 portable shed to use as the mausoleum this year. I KNOW we're not going to have time to build that this year what with all the football games and such! So other than on HD and Lowes building supplies and skulls and skels from the SkeletonStore.com, I haven't spent a lot (yet).

I did buy the cat eyes WoWindows and a Christmas garage door magnet from abc. Very quick turn around.


----------



## maximpakt

I have seen the chuckles in person, never understood why his price is as high as it is. From what I saw I would think he should be in the $250.00 range.


----------



## Darkpumpkin

Arggh, I spoke to soon about Target not having anything. They finally put out all of their Halloween stuff and there are some items that I definately want! I absolutely love the skull hurricane lamps they have as well as the giant black skull. I would love to convert the black skull into a magazine rack. My mom said she would try to pick them up for me for my birthday (gotta love those October birthdays!).

I scored a pretty good haul today though. I am an absolute nut for "Halloween" the film and I found these skull lights that light up in different colors and play the Halloween theme (rather loudly, I might add). I HAD to have them. I also picked up a tablecloth with skulls and a crow on it. Also Target has these adorable pumpkin holders in the forms of vampires, pirates, skeletons and a witch. I picked up the vampire one and I love it. 

My mom picked up for me at Hallmark a candy holder shaped like a tombstone that laughs at you when you put your hand in it. She also got me a witch tealight holder there as well. Both were on the 75% clearance rack!!


I will need to post pictures of my stuff later!


----------



## chaos_thorn

Darkpumpkin said:


> Arggh, I spoke to soon about Target not having anything. They finally put out all of their Halloween stuff and there are some items that I definately want! I absolutely love the skull hurricane lamps they have as well as the giant black skull. I would love to convert the black skull into a magazine rack. My mom said she would try to pick them up for me for my birthday (gotta love those October birthdays!).
> 
> I scored a pretty good haul today though. I am an absolute nut for "Halloween" the film and I found these skull lights that light up in different colors and play the Halloween theme (rather loudly, I might add). I HAD to have them. I also picked up a tablecloth with skulls and a crow on it. Also Target has these adorable pumpkin holders in the forms of vampires, pirates, skeletons and a witch. I picked up the vampire one and I love it.
> 
> My mom picked up for me at Hallmark a candy holder shaped like a tombstone that laughs at you when you put your hand in it. She also got me a witch tealight holder there as well. Both were on the 75% clearance rack!!
> 
> 
> I will need to post pictures of my stuff later!


I picked up those lights as well. I got mine at Walgreens for $10. I went with the yellow lighted ones instead of the multicolored.

I see you are a huge Halloween fan as well. 

You should check out the following thread if you haven't done so already. 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/70117-my-halloween-franchise-collection-picture-heavy-3.html


----------



## Darkpumpkin

chaos_thorn said:


> I picked up those lights as well. I got mine at Walgreens for $10. I went with the yellow lighted ones instead of the multicolored.
> 
> I see you are a huge Halloween fan as well.
> 
> You should check out the following thread if you haven't done so already.
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/70117-my-halloween-franchise-collection-picture-heavy-3.html


 Yeah, they were 10 bucks at Target as well, but I got the multicolored ones. I figured from you name "Chaos Thorn" that you might be a Myers fan. 

If you look at my photo album, you can see my Halloween franchise collection as well. My pride and joy is probably my "Perfect Collection" imported DVD from Germany. You have a very impressive collection and I totally envy that you have the Halloween kiddie book version.


----------



## chaos_thorn

Darkpumpkin said:


> Yeah, they were 10 bucks at Target as well, but I got the multicolored ones. I figured from you name "Chaos Thorn" that you might be a Myers fan.
> 
> If you look at my photo album, you can see my Halloween franchise collection as well. My pride and joy is probably my "Perfect Collection" imported DVD from Germany. You have a very impressive collection and I totally envy that you have the Halloween kiddie book version.


That perfect collection tin is very nice indeed. I might have to pick one up one day if I can find one. 

My favorite items are probably my screen used props. I have a soft spot for owning small pieces of my favorite films.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

I stopped by my Target today....still nothing but candy and costumes. 

I went to my Walmart and they have already condensed the Halloween stuff by on aisle. I can't believe how little they have this year.


----------



## SouthernBelle

I just posted a thread for a printable coupon for Walgreen's in the coupon section. Get $5 off when you spend $20 this Friday and Saturday ONLY!

Edited because a few folks don't know where the coupon forum is so I will just add the link here, too:

Hot Buys: Store Coupons and Savings | Walgreens


----------



## hallorenescene

i went into walmart today, they had one short aisle of decorations, 4 rows of candy, and a row of costumes. i asked the lady in this area when they were putting out the rest and she said that was it. no lifesize animations at all. some animations that looked about 3 feet was it for animation figures. picked up a graveyard sign, and a tombstone for $2.50. at walgreens i got an animated guy in chains that hangs. i didn't have the money with me for the rest that i wanted. the clerk put my name on it is holding it till tomorrow. thanks southern bell, i will use the $5.00 off coupon on the rest.


----------



## Alucard888888

hallorenescene said:


> i went into walmart today, they had one short aisle of decorations, 4 rows of candy, and a row of costumes. i asked the lady in this area when they were putting out the rest and she said that was it. no lifesize animations at all. some animations that looked about 3 feet was it for animation figures. picked up a graveyard sign, and a tombstone for $2.50. at walgreens i got an animated guy in chains that hangs. i didn't have the money with me for the rest that i wanted. the clerk put my name on it is holding it till tomorrow. thanks southern bell, i will use the $5.00 off coupon on the rest.


No lifesize animations? My walmart carries the mini face ripper and the gemmy fortune teller witch for a great price of 97$! I personally like the cauldron witch better though even though it's about 50$ more at lowes.
(10$ more at sams club)


----------



## hallorenescene

*animations*



Alucard888888 said:


> No lifesize animations? My walmart carries the mini face ripper and the gemmy fortune teller witch for a great price of 97$! I personally like the cauldron witch better though even though it's about 50$ more at lowes.
> (10$ more at sams club)


the around 3 feet animations i mentioned would be the mini face ripper, a different version of a heads up character, and a witch. but no lifesize animations. 
walgreens doesn't have any lifesize either. but i can't remember they ever did.
i feel they have a lot more to choose from of what they do have


----------



## HalloWeenie

Thank you so much for the Walgreen's coupon! I've been looking at some metallic skulls there, and today they're MINE! (evil laugh)




SouthernBelle said:


> I just posted a thread for a printable coupon for Walgreen's in the coupon section. Get $5 off when you spend $20 this Friday and Saturday ONLY!
> 
> Edited because a few folks don't know where the coupon forum is so I will just add the link here, too:
> 
> Hot Buys: Store Coupons and Savings | Walgreens


----------



## Tish

Brian was out and about Sunday and he found some of the Lemax Spooky Town stuff at ACE Hardware on sale. They are from last year and the year before I think. He got a haunted prison, a spooky tree house and gothic ruins or something like that. Each was about $15! They just light up though, no animation or music like most of this years. Oh and Saturday night we picked up the Bloody Mary (the ship) at Michael's for $41. Not bad.


----------



## Freaky Toaster

Alucard888888 said:


> Has anyone ever seen this in person? I might buy it off the Spirit site. The Sasquatch looks cool also but not for that price. (NEW STUFF UNDER SPIRIT ANIMATRONICS)


Yah, I've seen it a few times, It is a fully life size clown with what looked like a motor like one in a fan the moves the jaw up and down really fast. The motor is loud. The actual detailing is pretty good but i could not see paying that much for it.
This is the cheapest I could find him http://cgi.ebay.com/Life-Size-Chuck...ween-Prop_W0QQitemZ280257996739QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## dustin2dust

I was disappointed with Walmart's selection this year too. I got some plastic reusable plates two years back and was hoping they would have more, but all I see are the paper. Last year they had cute towels, this year they are cheap and lame. Xmas is creeping in sooner and sooner and taking out our precious Halloween! 
Pottery Barn is sold out of the bone punchbowl holders and a few other items too. The sales people were surprised that they went so fast. Well duh! High quality Halloween items?
I have been extremely happy with Target and Micheal's this year. Have to go back to both. I was at Michael's the other day and they had a bunch of stuff 40% off! Looks like they are trying to clear it out a bit. Martha's punches were 30% off. I got the bat and I love it! I may go back and get a skull and pumpkin punch too.


----------



## gromit05

I was at Walmart yesterday...and was shocked in how little they had compared to last year's Halloween goodies...... what a huge disappointment...

I'm going to the Halloween Express store today...check out what they have....


----------



## hallorenescene

*walgreens*



SouthernBelle said:


> I just posted a thread for a printable coupon for Walgreen's in the coupon section. Get $5 off when you spend $20 this Friday and Saturday ONLY!
> 
> Edited because a few folks don't know where the coupon forum is so I will just add the link here, too:
> 
> Hot Buys: Store Coupons and Savings | Walgreens


thanks for the coupon southernbelle, i took the coupon with me and this is one of the items i purchased. he was $19.99 so i saved $5.00. 








he shakes, his eyes light up, and he says about 3 different phrases


----------



## hallorenescene

i went back the next day with 2 coupons and took my daughter with me. i gave her $20.00 and the coupon and she got for me 4 lenticular pictures. and i purchased these two characters









the blue guy just hangs, but the other has the eyes in the head light up, the head drops, and there is some cool spooky sound


----------



## hallorenescene

next i went to target, they had a mail box i really liked. it was the only one left so i grabbed it. the box was pretty beat up but the content was good.
















as you walk by a sheleton hand comes out of the mail box. they had a skeleton arm doorknocker too. i hope to go back in time to get one of those as well


----------



## SouthernBelle

Hallorene, that's too funny because the first pic of the shaking, moaning ghoul guy that you posted is the same one I just returned to Walgreen's yesterday. I bought him 2 weeks ago and the stupid dog wouldn't stop barking at it so I took it back. LOL!


----------



## gromit05

Ah....love the mail box! I'm going to stop at Target today..and see if I can find one.....


----------



## hallorenescene

*walgreens*



gromit05 said:


> Ah....love the mail box! I'm going to stop at Target today..and see if I can find one.....


check out the skeleton arm door knocker as well. it would go good with the mail box. 

so far target has had the most, but even it doesn't have anything like previous years. it had two full size animatronics, a skeleton and a grim reaper. but very pricey and not a to die for item. they do have some cool light up trees and some cool tombstones. they will be after halloween items if any left.


----------



## hallorenescene

*dog*



SouthernBelle said:


> Hallorene, that's too funny because the first pic of the shaking, moaning ghoul guy that you posted is the same one I just returned to Walgreen's yesterday. I bought him 2 weeks ago and the stupid dog wouldn't stop barking at it so I took it back. LOL!


i don't have a dog, i'm keeping mine. there were only 2 left. a green outfit one and a tan outfit one. i got the green one. thanks for the idea. he is now sitting on my porch so that dog that keeps coming over and pooping on my doorstep will set him off, freak, and skidaddle. heeheehee maybe i should put the video camera out there, video tape, and send it to the owner. hohoho and it's just a little hocus pocus


----------



## bozz

*Meijer has some cool items online*

Got the striking snake today at Meijer on sale for $15, he's really cool and will great for my the garden portion of our trail. Somebody saw one at Walgreens but I did not see them there. Their website is very good. See pics here..>>Meijer: Striking Snake


----------



## colmmoo

I love the scary portraits at Target that make the scary sounds. Bought two of those - a steal at $12.99 a piece.


----------



## dbardot

At Target, out in the Garden section, I found the greatest Gargoyles, fountain, carved pumpkins! The large gargoyle was $99.00, if it goes on sale, it's mine!


----------



## VeeCat

I'm really happy with Michael's this year.
I went last night and they had some great steals in the crafts section.
Lot's of cute things and good prices!

I picked up some Halloween stickers for 99 cents for my scrapbooking,
which of course isn't that big of a thing, but they were good quality and really
neat looking. 

I'm a sucker for Halloween stickers. >_> <_<


----------



## TheMagikPumpkin

*Halloween Music*

Here are some new Halloween songs you might want to check out!

MySpace.com - The Magic Pumpkin - LONDONDERRY, New Hampshire - Acoustic / Indie / Folk - www.myspace.com/themagicpumpkin


----------



## SouthernBelle

Off topic but I am letting everyone know that I just posted a printable coupon for 20% off everything at Big Lots in the coupons forum.


----------



## hallorenescene

*snakes*



bozz said:


> Got the striking snake today at Meijer on sale for $15, he's really cool and will great for my the garden portion of our trail. Somebody saw one at Walgreens but I did not see them there. Their website is very good. See pics here..>>Meijer: Striking Snake


i saw some striking snakes at walgreens as well. last year kmart had some. i got one then. they are cool. i didn't go check out the garden center, i'm going to go back and see if they have those gargoyles. something i really would like is some garden mushrooms and gnomes and elves and fairy's. i want to make a fairy ring in my flower bed and have wee folks all around


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

I was amazed to see so many ads in the Sunday paper already reducing Halloween merchandise. Michaels has all Spooky Town stuff 50%.


----------



## ProvolisticProps

At the Party America here they have a stand up animated zombie prop similar to the butler in years past. Target has the cousin but he’s a skeleton and more animated. They are both made by the same company and shipped in from over seas. Both Target and Party America only received 2 of them and that’s all they are getting for the year. I went ahead and got one of each )


----------



## halinar

Pumpkinprincess said:


> I was amazed to see so many ads in the Sunday paper already reducing Halloween merchandise. Michaels has all Spooky Town stuff 50%.



I was in Michaels on saturday and it was sad... Pushing the stuff out the door quickly for Christmas stuff  

Walgreens finally got the last of their stuff out near me this week. They advertised that they were the home for Peanuts Halloween shirts 2 weeks ago but never had any up in the store. Finally saw all 4 shirts they had out today.... (not different designs... 4 shirts, well 3 now).


----------



## HalloWeenie

Heads up...Illuminations.com has Halloween 50% off! PLUS if you enter this coupon code, you get an ADDITIONAL 25% off...999201403...but that code was suppoused to expire yesterday, but worked for me today, so hurry if you wanna use that one! Or even better, if you spend $45, you can get $15 off with this coupon code...999201389. They have some great candelabras (I snagged one of those and the black lace runner) and some cool raven shaped candles, eyeball scatter and assorted other goodies! I'm wondering if I should have grabbed a pair of the raven candles....hhmmmmm


----------



## HalloWeenie

Also, Pottery Barn has already started marking stuff down...on their website too! Yesterday at Michael's I noticed a lot of Halloween stuff already being moved to clearance areas. Those super cool murals at Pottery Barn went on sale and they are already GONE...that was fast!!!


----------



## dustin2dust

Thank you so much for the heads up! I just bought two of the eyeball scatter and got out of there for less than I had for the one I bought previously. Makes me wish I had been a little more patient and waited for a sale, but you never know when they are going to run out of stock. The coupon code worked for me too. 
Now what am I going to do with 90 glass eyeballs? Let me count the ways to use them!


----------



## HalloWeenie

*Pictures of My Decor for 2008*

My theme this year is a haunted French Chateau...

Here's the address, you'll have to copy and paste if you're interested, as I am computer stoopid...

PictureTrail Gallery


----------



## dustin2dust

People are crazy about Pottery Barn. I had to call ten stores to find the bone punch bowl holder because they sold out so fast! They were $30 and are going on ebay for $120+!


----------



## dustin2dust

Wow Hallo Weenie, that looks great! You went crazy with the PB stuff! I wanted that skull tray but I just couldn't justify the price. I'm poor this year (again!) and am already spending way too much! I have the Dept 56 cookie jar too and I love it! Did you get the salt and pepper shaker that was the same theme? 
I'm so jealous! You place looks awesome! Can I come over to your house for Halloween?!


----------



## HalloWeenie

dustin2dust said:


> Wow Hallo Weenie, that looks great! You went crazy with the PB stuff! I wanted that skull tray but I just couldn't justify the price. I'm poor this year (again!) and am already spending way too much! I have the Dept 56 cookie jar too and I love it! Did you get the salt and pepper shaker that was the same theme?
> I'm so jealous! You place looks awesome! Can I come over to your house for Halloween?!


SURE! I LOVE having new victims, er....I mean guests at Halloween! You're welcome anytime! I don't have the salt and pepper yet...but it's on my list. My FAVORITE thing about the skull cookie jar is that it CACKLES when you lift the lid > AND I got it on major clearance...I paid around $8 bucks for it!


----------



## dustin2dust

HalloWeenie said:


> SURE! I LOVE having new victims, er....I mean guests at Halloween! You're welcome anytime! I don't have the salt and pepper yet...but it's on my list. My FAVORITE thing about the skull cookie jar is that it CACKLES when you lift the lid > AND I got it on major clearance...I paid around $8 bucks for it!


Holy crap! Where did you find it for $8?! Did you buy a ton of them? Can't remember what I paid exactly for mine, but it was more around $50. I have never put batteries in mine. I'm going to do that right now!


----------



## HalloWeenie

dustin2dust said:


> Holy crap! Where did you find it for $8?! Did you buy a ton of them? Can't remember what I paid exactly for mine, but it was more around $50. I have never put batteries in mine. I'm going to do that right now!


I got it at a collectibles shop that was closing because the owner was retiring. The owner carried a lot of Dept 56 Christmas stuff and got that one cookie jar by mistake in a shipment. She only wanted $8 for it, so I snatched it up! I keep it filled with skeleton pops...they are individually wrapped lollipops with skull heads and plastic skeleton bodies! Our guests love them!


----------



## gromit05

HalloWeenie said:


> Heads up...Illuminations.com has Halloween 50% off! PLUS if you enter this coupon code, you get an ADDITIONAL 25% off...999201403...but that code was suppoused to expire yesterday, but worked for me today, so hurry if you wanna use that one! Or even better, if you spend $45, you can get $15 off with this coupon code...999201389. They have some great candelabras (I snagged one of those and the black lace runner) and some cool raven shaped candles, eyeball scatter and assorted other goodies! I'm wondering if I should have grabbed a pair of the raven candles....hhmmmmm



You got an awesome deal! I was just there today and purchased some goodies...two candelabras...the lace table runner....more black roses...and 5 sets of the bloody taper candles....wish I had that extra 25% off coupon....ah well...at least I got them for 50%off....


----------



## dustin2dust

HalloWeenie said:


> I got it at a collectibles shop that was closing because the owner was retiring. The owner carried a lot of Dept 56 Christmas stuff and got that one cookie jar by mistake in a shipment. She only wanted $8 for it, so I snatched it up! I keep it filled with skeleton pops...they are individually wrapped lollipops with skull heads and plastic skeleton bodies! Our guests love them!


You let your guests touch it?! You are WAY nicer than I! No touching at my place!


----------



## Dancing Spirit

I was in Sam's Club yesterday and they had some of there Halloween items marked down already. I don't remember exactly which ones, but 2 or 3 of the props (animated and blow ups) were marked down $50 off. Also, they had Decrative Halloween Serving platter/bowl sets that were originally $18+ marked down to $9+. There were at least 2 differnent sets.


----------



## colmmoo

Does BJ's have anything?


----------



## HalloWeenie

dustin2dust said:


> You let your guests touch it?! You are WAY nicer than I! No touching at my place!


Oh darling, I don't let my guests touch it, I politely open it and offer them a skeleton pop. How charming that you thought I let them play with my toys! >


----------



## HalloWeenie

Well fellow bloodsuckers, another head's up...I've been told that Target will start intermediate markdowns on Halloween starting this Sunday due to very soft sales. I consider this a reliable source. Apparently they'd rather take a smaller hit on discounts before the holiday than take the big hits afterwards. I was not told if it was across the board percentage off or 15% specific categories such as this week on lighting/candles. However, on Target.com there is already quite a bit of stuff on sale. That certainly didn't happen last year. 

Again, Illuminations.com has Halloween 50% off. 

Has anyone checked out the stuff at Pier 1? I got an e-mail from them with some cool stuff but the closest Pier 1 to me is kinda far.


----------



## spookineer

Costco also has the Halloween airblown stuff on clearance price. 
Best score today was also at Costco, a pack of 28 LED tea lights for under $14 including an extra set of 60 hour batteries!


----------



## Dark Star

I know Michaels has some stuff marked down as well. 
Should we start a new thread call 2008 Halloween Clearance?


----------



## HalloWeenie

Dark Star said:


> I know Michaels has some stuff marked down as well.
> Should we start a new thread call 2008 Halloween Clearance?


I vote YES! Particularly because I'm still enjoying Halloween THIS year and the markdowns have already started! YIPPEE!!!


----------



## dustin2dust

HalloWeenie said:


> Oh darling, I don't let my guests touch it, I politely open it and offer them a skeleton pop. How charming that you thought I let them play with my toys! >


Okay! I'm still laughing! 
I'm debating on if my Dept 56 Devil Cider Server will just be a decoration or actually put to it's intended use. I don't know if I trust my friends to be cautious after a few drinks. Maybe I'll just stand by it all night and offer to serve people cider. 
I thought about checking Pier 1 for Halloween goods until I remembered that they haven't had anything any of the other years I have looked. I'll have to look at the website!


----------



## ProvolisticProps

Last night I went to J.C. Penny. They had a music box that animates lighting. It's 50% off right now and it's a Christmas setup, but you can plug in an mp3 player or computer to play your own music. If the price goes down I'll get one to crack open to see about adding a circuit board to program the light sequence in order to go along with the music.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Everything Halloween is on sale at Disneyshopping.com. They have the Haunted Mansion tombstones for 50 percent off.


----------



## sambone

I bought the three disney tombstones and the Nightmare Jack candy dish, they were only 24.99 and the candy dish was 14.99, I got free shipping and used my disney card and got an additional 10%
Yeh baby!


----------



## HalloWeenie

dustin2dust said:


> Okay! I'm still laughing!
> I'm debating on if my Dept 56 Devil Cider Server will just be a decoration or actually put to it's intended use. I don't know if I trust my friends to be cautious after a few drinks. Maybe I'll just stand by it all night and offer to serve people cider.
> I thought about checking Pier 1 for Halloween goods until I remembered that they haven't had anything any of the other years I have looked. I'll have to look at the website!


Hey you, you should e-mail [email protected]


----------



## 22606

KMart has costumes on sale for 30% off right now; they have a pretty good selection this year, too


----------



## SouthernBelle

Is it just me or is Kmart.com hard to navigate and takes forever to load the pages????!


----------



## HalloWeenie

Ok Bloodsuckers, Z Gallerie also has Halloween 20% off in stores and on-line.


----------



## HalloWeenie

Ok, anyone know where I can find a good quality Vampire Cape? I want a reasonably priced but good quality one. Thanks!


----------



## sambone

Thanks for the sams club tip, I took my face ripper back this weekend which I bought for 109 and got 60 bucks credit (its only 49 bucks, get one before they are gone) I bought the face changer which was on sale for 59 with the money i saved.


----------



## EvilMel

So did anyone start a Halloween Clearance thread???

I almost started one but decided to wait until I asked on here.


----------



## Diabolik

Yesterday at my local Kmart, I scored a GE 28 inch blacklight for $3.50. Was not a Halloween item, was in the electrical Department. Looked like they were doing a bit of house cleaning in various departments. I am going to hit the other local store tonight to see if they have any.  Might be something to look for if you are out and about.


----------



## sambone

I have been following this thread since July, everything I have bought this year has come from recommendations on this thread. Merchandise, sales, coupons, great deals, everything has been right here.

What does everyone think about keeping clearance and after halloween sale information on this thread?


----------



## Nookie

*perfect cape...*

I used the Hellion robe a few years ago in a production at work. It's vinyl and really nice looking.

Buycostumed had it as the deal of the day today for $25. It'd over at 9am CST tomorrow. If you miss it, it's $60. Here is a pix of my coworker wearing it.


----------



## Dark Star

sambone said:


> I have been following this thread since July, everything I have bought this year has come from recommendations on this thread. Merchandise, sales, coupons, great deals, everything has been right here.
> 
> What does everyone think about keeping clearance and after halloween sale information on this thread?


I have mention this before, I think it would be a great idea to start another thread. I just don't have any information to to do it. Anyone else?


----------



## EvilMel

Ok...my AC Moore has everything Halloween at 50% off (and for some reason, everything in the entire store is at least 20% off...think they're remodeling).

My Walgreens didn't have much on clearance but had a couple of things 50% off and a lot of candy on sale. I still haven't been able to find an animated Hex.

Michaels had all their lighted Halloween at either 40 or 60% off, I can't remember. They had some other stuff on sale too, but it's not all on clearance yet. The fake pumpkins are 60% off.


----------



## Growler

I bought the hex last year at spirit. That of course is when I had some money and paid full price. The local news station had some Halloween stuff on one of their shows and one of the items was the Hex. I hadn't pulled mine out of the box yet or set it outside so was happy to see it until....every time the head came around to the front....it fell off! Made me extremely nervous to use mine but, it worked just fine.


----------



## EvilMel

NO one wants to post more info on things going on Clearance?

I don't get to go by too many stores. I was hoping you guys would post up on that stuff, but everyone's busy with their decorating so it's been slower here than normal, I guess.


----------



## hallorenescene

EvilMel said:


> NO one wants to post more info on things going on Clearance?
> 
> I don't get to go by too many stores. I was hoping you guys would post up on that stuff, but everyone's busy with their decorating so it's been slower here than normal, I guess.


it's not a store, but would be maybe of interest to you.
[


----------



## EvilMel

That's an odd link.


----------



## The Real Joker

Starting this Sunday, Oct. 19th, Target will start with the Halloween clearance.
30% off on costumes. 
Not too sure about decor, though. When I find out, I will post more info here.


----------



## HalloWeenie

Gumps.com has put Halloween on sale...up to 60% off. They are an upscale retailer out of San Fran...pricey but good deals on sale. Warning: their shipping charges are high. I got the flocked chandelier they have at a local gift/specialty store for $20 less than Gump's sale price, but that was just luck. I'm eyeing some things on their site but hoping for one more markdown.


----------



## HalloWeenie

The Real Joker said:


> Starting this Sunday, Oct. 19th, Target will start with the Halloween clearance.
> 30% off on costumes.
> Not too sure about decor, though. When I find out, I will post more info here.


I've noticed a trend from the last several years with Target putting costumes on sale around this time...decor may take a markdown too given the economic situation. I'm not buying anything else from there until the sales... I was digging in my garage looking for some things I knew I had bought last year and found a box full of stuff from Target last year I got at 90%off I had forgotten about. It was like Chritmas! WOO-HOO!!! I LOVE ME A BARGAIN!


----------



## Tish

Not sure if this was posted yet, but Grandin Road has a majority of their Halloween stuff on clearance, some things only $5-$10 off but others are pretty good deals, like a coffin is $39. Picked up one of those. Also, Sur La Table has their stuff up to 50 % off.


----------



## MildAvaholic

I walked into Lowes this week and they had their stuff 50 % off. I didnt even know they carried Halloween stuff.


----------



## Tish

I have a love/hate relationship with this thread. I love it because I love to know what's out there but then I hate it because it empties my wallet that much faster! I am itching to get out to Michael's to see how cheap stuff is and then mosey on over to Party America. As soon as the electrician is done here, estimate for a ceiling fan, I am out to do some damage.


----------



## dustin2dust

Clearance thread has been started! I love discounts!


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness

When Grandin Road had their 20% off everything sale, I dragged my wicked tail thinking I'd wait for their Halloween clearance sale, well when I got the email this morning I was so excited, but sadly the piece I want SO BADLY isn't on sale at all, ~sigh~ I would love to buy the gothic mirror, so if any of you see it on sale "please let me know" and if you own it I'd love to hear if it's as beautiful in real life as it is in picture, many thanks.

Going to go check out these other sites sites

^v^Many Blessings^v^


----------



## SouthernBelle

Tish said:


> Not sure if this was posted yet, but Grandin Road has a majority of their Halloween stuff on clearance, some things only $5-$10 off but others are pretty good deals, like a coffin is $39. Picked up one of those. Also, Sur La Table has their stuff up to 50 % off.


I got a coffin, too. *happy dance*


----------



## aznraverkid

SouthernBelle said:


> I got a coffin, too. *happy dance*


SO DID I among other things too! $39 is a steal!!! Can't wait for it to arrive. I wonder if it's collapsible?

By the way, you can get $10 off $50 purchase with code: EB0710G or $50 off $250 purchase : EB0750G


----------



## aznraverkid

Not sure if this was mentioned, but I got the large Monsterous Spider from Party City today for 50% off $99. It's 4 eyes light up as well with 2 AA batteries (not included) Pictured here


----------



## Dancing Spirit

Me Three - for the coffin...and a few other things

Did someone say Clearance?? one of my favorite words.

Just wanted to pass on a few new sightings, (new to me anyway)

Biglots has a med-large gargoyle $30ish? possibly with lights and sounds and a 5FT+ animated man prop $99. (sorry about the poor discription, they were closing when I noticed him and didn't have time to get more details)

Marshalls has one of the votive houses, only it is huge, a foot and a half to two feet square. I liked it, but I don't have anywere to display something so big. Not sure of the price (too big to pick up and look at the bottom 

Thanks to everyone for sharing their great finds!


----------



## upNsmoke

Bought the coffin and skeleton also. After $10 off coupon code total was $80 shipped can't beat that. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## hallorenescene

that spider i would love to have gotten my hands on. i love him. i don't remember other years stuff going on sale like this till after halloween. i picked up a big guy for around $50.00. tag said he was on sale. i'll post a picture when i get him up


----------



## Deadna

The eyeglass department at Wal-mart has a hard cover carrying case in black with a skull/cross bones on it for under 4 bucks. I also spotted some next to the registers.


----------



## hallorenescene

i got this at mernards, i paid $48.88. it said it was on sell but the original price was under the sale tag. i don't know how much he was originally. this was it this year in our area for full size animated characters. i liked him so got him. there isn't much to his body, kind of a hefty price for what is there for what i paid. but he will work out in my haunt many times over so i guess he was worth the price. i don't know who he is supposed to be. maybe a character from i am legend? a zombie? does anybody know?


----------



## mryantaylor

Amazon has a bunch of new gourmet halloween food gifts. Gourmet Halloween Cookies, Apples and other Treats, Favors, Food Gifts


----------



## Ween12amEternal

*Meijer's* has 25% off costumes & 30% off decor. *Target* has 30% off costumes & 10% off decor. Can't wait for the 50% sales...


----------



## HalloWeenie

Ok, this probably isn't anyone's style here...but Pottery Barn Kids is running Halloween specials that are only if you "call in" to the 1-800 number. I had questions about their spiders...and when I called the number, they gave me a MUCH better price than listed on the website! My spider I wanted for $19.99 was $13.99 AND free shipping! Just a heads up! They do have some pretty cool tombstones and crows, but a lot of the stuff is really "cutesy"...


----------



## crossblades400

some one please let me know when target hits 50% off! please! through pm or here!


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness

Does anyone down there have any stores near by that are selling the FLocked Chandelier that Gump's San Francisco- Luxury Gifts, Fine Jewelry, Tabletop, Furniture and Lighting has for sale. I want to purchase one so badly. I'm going to see if they will ship to British Columbia, but just in case I thought I would check with you all here. Thanks for any info

^v^DOD^v^


----------



## colmmoo

hallorenescene said:


> that spider i would love to have gotten my hands on. i love him. i don't remember other years stuff going on sale like this till after halloween. i picked up a big guy for around $50.00. tag said he was on sale. i'll post a picture when i get him up


I was really close to buying that huge spider - he looked great, but when the salesperson took him down from the ceiling, he weighed a ton! So I didn't get him in the end.


----------



## HalloWeenie

Dutchess of Darkness said:


> Does anyone down there have any stores near by that are selling the FLocked Chandelier that Gump's San Francisco- Luxury Gifts, Fine Jewelry, Tabletop, Furniture and Lighting has for sale. I want to purchase one so badly. I'm going to see if they will ship to British Columbia, but just in case I thought I would check with you all here. Thanks for any info
> 
> ^v^DOD^v^


I got mine at a local gift/specialty store but they only had one. The same chandelier on Ebay is REALLY expensive. Honestly, Gumps has the best price. I had been trying to find that chandelier for months.


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness

Hi Hallo Weenie, Yes I found it on Ebay. Not sure which will the the most affordable way for me to go though. You see if I buy through the store "if they will ship here" with all the shipping and duty costs if might cost me a ton, where as even though it's more expensive on ebay I may avoid some of the related costs, I'm just not sure though.
So you have it, is it better in person then in the pictures, is it worth what gumps is asking for it? is it impressive in person?


----------



## HalloWeenie

Dutchess of Darkness said:


> Hi Hallo Weenie, Yes I found it on Ebay. Not sure which will the the most affordable way for me to go though. You see if I buy through the store "if they will ship here" with all the shipping and duty costs if might cost me a ton, where as even though it's more expensive on ebay I may avoid some of the related costs, I'm just not sure though.
> So you have it, is it better in person then in the pictures, is it worth what gumps is asking for it? is it impressive in person?


It is very nice in person! I think it is worth the price at Gumps. I'm very happy that I found it! It's the centerpiece of my "haunted gothic french chateau" halloween theme is my formal living room.


----------



## upNsmoke

I picked up a couple of little things at Michaels yesterday and they gave me a coupon for 15% off for Sunday Oct 26th. It's good for 4hrs on all Halloween items INCLUDING on sale items.


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness

Hey Hallo Weenie, please please please post pictures of your haunted gothic french chateau I would just love to see it, I'm totally into that kind of style Thanks for the info on the chandelier, just have to figure out which way to go now

^v^DOD^v^


----------



## Growler

Hey everyone,

You might want to start checking out the local Lowe's if yo have them. I stopped in for some electrical wiring and one of the cashiers knows me as the Halloween guy. She stopped me and told me to talk with the manager. He was a little ways away telling the staff to get rid of the Halloween stuff and that they needed to push more space out for the xmas crap. She told me to offer him $5 for everything because, it was 75% off and they wanted to dump it. I could have cried because, I couldn't even afford the black lights I looked at. ;( On the other hand I knew he wasn't about to give me the blow up stuff for $5 anyways.


----------



## hallorenescene

Dutchess of Darkness said:


> Hi Hallo Weenie, Yes I found it on Ebay. Not sure which will the the most affordable way for me to go though. You see if I buy through the store "if they will ship here" with all the shipping and duty costs if might cost me a ton, where as even though it's more expensive on ebay I may avoid some of the related costs, I'm just not sure though.
> So you have it, is it better in person then in the pictures, is it worth what gumps is asking for it? is it impressive in person?


i found this and thought it looked like what you were looking for. see if i can get it to post
simply stated: celebrations | Blogs |By RealSimple.com


----------



## aznraverkid

Set of 3 LARGE tombstones 50% off!!! for $34.97


400w Fog Machine + Refill Fog Machine liquid for $21.97


----------



## VeeCat

can't find the clearance thread o;
i found some inexpensive items on sale especially good for parties.

walgreens;
cups, plates and napkins at 50 cents, each come in bulk and a few colors/designs
many party favors 99cents or 2/$1
scream mats for 4.99
grave man thing for about 7.99

haha. o;


----------



## dustin2dust

I didn't see anything on sale at Walgreens yesterday!


----------



## aznraverkid

dustin2dust said:


> I didn't see anything on sale at Walgreens yesterday!


Ditto. Went to Walgreens on my way to work, nothing on sale. Must depend on the region. Nor Cal here.


----------



## HalloWeenie

hallorenescene said:


> i found this and thought it looked like what you were looking for. see if i can get it to post
> simply stated: celebrations | Blogs |By RealSimple.com


The chandelier shown in this article is the Martha Stewart glitter chandelier kit. I bought it at Michael's when those rare 50% off coupons appeared, so I paid $15. If I had paid the full price of $29.99 I would have been pissed. It's ok, but not work 30 bucks! It's made out of paper for god's sake! Plus you have to glitter the dang thing yourself and they BARELY give you enough glitter in the kit to get the job done. I give this chandelier 3 out of 5 zombies. But I do enjoy the Martha Stewart halloween products. They go on MAJOR clearance after Halloween, so head's up!


----------



## HalloWeenie

I went to three Targets today trying to find some clearance items. The Halloween sections at all three all still looked fully stocked. I've already got my Nov. 1st game plan in action!


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness

Hey Hallo Weenie, ok so you have both chandeliers, is the one from Gumps a far better quality then? I'd like something that I could use in future Halloween's if I wanted, which doesn't sound like the case with the Martha Stewart one? Let me know your thoughts ok, thanks darlin


----------



## devilangel

Growler said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> You might want to start checking out the local Lowe's if yo have them. I stopped in for some electrical wiring and one of the cashiers knows me as the Halloween guy. She stopped me and told me to talk with the manager. He was a little ways away telling the staff to get rid of the Halloween stuff and that they needed to push more space out for the xmas crap. She told me to offer him $5 for everything because, it was 75% off and they wanted to dump it. I could have cried because, I couldn't even afford the black lights I looked at. ;( On the other hand I knew he wasn't about to give me the blow up stuff for $5 anyways.


I seen this post and made a beeline to our lowes. Sadly the stuff was not 75% off it was like only 5.00 off I was  They did not even have the witch that is what I went for


----------



## Halloweeeiner

Meijer has all their HW stuff at 30%.... all items


----------



## Growler

Sorry to hear that. I couldn't believe mine was dumping everything. Probably just the floor manager wanting it gone. The xmas stuff was 3 aisles and supposedly they didn't have enough room. When I went by my Home Depot today they had a huge display of xmas stuff and they never even put up anything for the Halloween people.


----------



## HalloWeenie

Dutchess of Darkness said:


> Hey Hallo Weenie, ok so you have both chandeliers, is the one from Gumps a far better quality then? I'd like something that I could use in future Halloween's if I wanted, which doesn't sound like the case with the Martha Stewart one? Let me know your thoughts ok, thanks darlin


Oh yes, the Gumps chandelier is flocked on sturdy wood, so it will last. It seperates into two pieces for flat storage. The Martha Stewart one is paper and flimsy and is more of a "party decoration", basically disposable. The Gumps one is nice enough to leave up year round if you had the right decor.


----------



## HalloWeenie

At Illuminations.com...Halloween has gone 75% off! The Gothic Chandelier is a GREAT deal! PLUS, that 25% off coupon code still works! Run to Illuminations.com


----------



## HalloWeenie

Ok, I was wrong...the 25% coupon for Illuminationa doesn't work, but the $10 off of a $25 purchase DOES! The coupon code for this discount is: 999201367 GREAT DEALS to be had! GET YOURS NOW! Let us know what you snagged!


----------



## HalloWeenie

HalloWeenie said:


> Ok, I was wrong...the 25% coupon for Illuminationa doesn't work, but the $10 off of a $25 purchase DOES! The coupon code for this discount is: 999201367 GREAT DEALS to be had! GET YOURS NOW! Let us know what you snagged!


I got the Gothic Chandelier for $15.90!


----------



## VeeCat

Aww that sucks!

I live in Virginia, and mostly everything is on sale now.
Tons of stuff too.


----------



## Muffy

Just wanted to mention guys......I had to make a trip to Charlotte today & someone on the board here had these cute halloween boxes from Target......no Targets around here...so I'm on my way back & I see this big "Super Target" sign from the interstate. So I get off & here's this big shopping center with a Target & a Party City store.( I'm still learning my way around here)

I could have easliy dropped some serious bucks in these 2 places(thank God I'm broke!) here where I live there was 3 little aisles & I mean little, of halloween stuff at our walmart......This Target store I stopped in had ALL KINDS OF STUFF!!! Oh man I mean all kinds of stuff......plus the Party City had a wonderful display too...a good inventory. This year I did not even attempt going in Garden Ridge because I spent heap big dollars all year long buying stuff so I had to stop when I promised hubby I would.

As a matter of fact this is my 1st visit into this thread because I was afraid of coming in here & being enticed!!lol

I am starting to save my pennys right now so I can go shopping next year in those 2 stores.

the Muffster


----------



## hallorenescene

[email protected] InBox Message


----------



## EvilMel

Muffy said:


> Just wanted to mention guys......I had to make a trip to Charlotte today & someone on the board here had these cute halloween boxes from Target......no Targets around here...so I'm on my way back & I see this big "Super Target" sign from the interstate. So I get off & here's this big shopping center with a Target & a Party City store.( I'm still learning my way around here)
> 
> I could have easliy dropped some serious bucks in these 2 places(thank God I'm broke!) here where I live there was 3 little aisles & I mean little, of halloween stuff at our walmart......This Target store I stopped in had ALL KINDS OF STUFF!!! Oh man I mean all kinds of stuff......plus the Party City had a wonderful display too...a good inventory. This year I did not even attempt going in Garden Ridge because I spent heap big dollars all year long buying stuff so I had to stop when I promised hubby I would.
> 
> As a matter of fact this is my 1st visit into this thread because I was afraid of coming in here & being enticed!!lol
> 
> I am starting to save my pennys right now so I can go shopping next year in those 2 stores.
> 
> the Muffster


Muff...I used to live near my town's SuperTarget. ooooh...it's SOOOO nice.

I miss it now that I live like 40 minutes away. Imagine shopping there every single Sunday...all the money you could spend!


----------



## monty1269

Target = 400W foggers $19.99... I had to get three of 'em. (all three of them  )... last one's


----------



## malibuman

I stopped into Lowes today and they had all the Halloween stuff clearenced at 50 % off. I almost picked up the inflatable moving organ player for 59 dollars, but passed on him.


----------



## HalloWeenie

Ok guys, I found a new coupon code for 20% off at Illuminations.com. Their Halloween stuff is 75% off, including that cool Gothic Chandelier. The 20% off is on top of the 75% off. The code is: 999201318. I tested it to be sure it's working. Also, the $10 off a $25 code is also still working, that code is: 999201376. I'm deciding on getting those cool raven candles over my morning coffee!


----------



## HalloWeenie

Anyone else know of any deals, bargains, coupons?


----------



## colmmoo

The Headless Bride wasw $99 at Spirit Halloween store in NYC - midtown location. Doesn't that sound like a mistake? Not sure if all Spirit Halloween stores markdown at the same rate.


----------



## maximpakt

I stopped in at spencers today, got the crawling zombie girl she was 50 percent off and I had a birthday coupon for 15% off on top of that. So I ended up with her and 2 of the hanging heads for $70.00 Then I was looking at the frankencuted that was also half price, as I was looking the manager came up and told me if I wanted him she would make it 75% off, so I got him as well


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I was in Walmart yesterday and today (two different locations) and they have their tombstones on sale. The really nice 36-inch ones are on sale for $8 something a piece, they were $13. I bought a few of them and thought for next year I would modify the face of them to add some variation in text and change the ornamentation on them. Here in California we can't easily find pink and blue foamboard, if at all, like seemingly the rest of the nation so I thought this might be a good solution for me. Plus most of the work is already done, like cutting out the shape. After making the alterations, they will be repainted. I really like the size of these tombstones because you can hide lighting, foggers, etc. behind them.

BTW their smaller tombstones (probably 2 feet high) were $5 each.


----------



## HalloWeenie

Happy Halloween Everyone! Happy Haunting!


----------



## ondeko

I was in Walgreens today and they have a bunch of stuff 30% off. They've got a 36" tombstone that I want to use as a crypt end on a 'dog house' tomb. I already have one so I just need a 2nd to modify into a door space. I'm going to hold out 'til the 1st to see if it drops more.


----------



## HalloWeenie

According to numerous on-line sources, Nov. 4th was the day that Halloween at Target would go 75% off, but I hit three Super Targets and it was still 50% at all three. Has anyone encountered a Target with 75% off Halloween? I am fearing that they may be going right from 50% off to salvage...?


----------



## Growler

We went by out Target on the 1st and they were empty! All the displays and shelves were empty. There was candy and kids costumes on sale. I think they had a couple busts out too that didn't sell but, everything else was gone. I don't think they sold it all either because, the clerks were setting up xmas stuff. I think they just wanted it out of the way. Lowe's was even worse. They had a metal shelf with some stuff 75% off but, it was stuff I wouldn't give away. Xmas at Lowe's is up to 5 aisles now, not including the center stuff they have out. Then there is Fleetfarm. They went all out for xmas and their halloween stuff was only a couple lighted pumpkins that hand in the window.


----------



## ProvolisticProps

When I went to Target this past weekend they were taking Halloween stuff off the shelf. They left the kids costumes, damaged props, and a few of the props that didn't sell very much. I was upset.


----------



## The Real Joker

ProvolisticProps said:


> When I went to Target this past weekend they were taking Halloween stuff off the shelf. They left the kids costumes, damaged props, and a few of the props that didn't sell very much. I was upset.


LOL. same thing at my store, too.

Everything is 75% off today (whatever is left)


----------



## ondeko

I hit the Target in Burnsville MN today and got a 6 of the smaller sized plastic gargoyles for 75% off. They seemed to have a lot of stuff left. Then I went the a SuperTarget closer to my house in Savage and stuff was only 50% off and they didn't seem to have much and a lot of what they did have was damaged. I guess it depends on the store.


----------



## HalloWeenie

Ok, I found a Target that had their Halloween stuff 75% off and they had LOTS left. But it was going quickly. Of course the things I wanted are at the other Targets with only the 50% off. DRATS. I am also hoping to get one of those grim reapers from the Garden Dept at 90% off, yeah right! Wishful thinking!


----------



## DaveintheGrave

I need to check out my Target.
Today K-mart had 75% off everything. Foam skulls-$1.25 each, Large plastic chains-$1.25 each, the larger LED color changing skulls- $2.50, Bag of bones-$4.00, Bubble/foggers-$12.00, "Marcus the Carcass"- $4.00, Misting Skulls- $5.00.
Also some tombstone/graveyard kits for $7.50.
The stuff should be 90% off by next week (if anything is left).


----------



## HalloWeenie

Can we do a "role call" of where everyone is located? I'll start...I'm in Winter Garden, FL...a suburb/small town right outside of Orlando.


----------



## MildAvaholic

I scored at Walgreens at lunchtime!!
4- 3x4 LED colored flicker candles Reg-5.99 Paid .50 each
2- 70 count yellow and orange light set Reg-5.00 Paid .50 each
3- 44 in skull on spear stakes Reg-7.99 Paid .50 each
2-15 foot rope lights, green and orange Reg-10.00 Paid 1.00 each
1- Dead Donna window leacher Reg-7.99 Paid .50
$7.00 plus tax with a total savings of $78.90!!

Posted this in the Official Day after thread.


----------



## dustin2dust

I know some of the Targets around me sell their stuff to Goodwill. Goodwill does sell it at a discount, but sometimes it isn't much lower than just buying retail. It's weird. 
I'm trying to stay out of the stores and not buy more things on impulse and because they are marked down. Trying...


----------



## HalloWeenie

MildAvaholic said:


> I scored at Walgreens at lunchtime!!
> 4- 3x4 LED colored flicker candles Reg-5.99 Paid .50 each
> 2- 70 count yellow and orange light set Reg-5.00 Paid .50 each
> 3- 44 in skull on spear stakes Reg-7.99 Paid .50 each
> 2-15 foot rope lights, green and orange Reg-10.00 Paid 1.00 each
> 1- Dead Donna window leacher Reg-7.99 Paid .50
> $7.00 plus tax with a total savings of $78.90!!
> 
> Posted this in the Official Day after thread.


MAJOR SCORE! Cha-ching! I spent 99 today bucks at Target, my receipt said I saved 281.90!!! YIPPEE!!!! Gotta love 75% off! Now if my magic ball could tell me when it goes 90% so I can score my GRIM REAPER!


----------



## mrhamilton234

I went to target for their post halloween sale, and I scored the skeleton arm door knocker (a totally awesome prop, mind you) for half price! I also went to wal-mart and got a few black roses for .50 cents a pop! I would have gotten the mini face changer, but I was a little short on cash. maybe next time.


----------



## ProvolisticProps

HalloWeenie said:


> Ok, I found a Target that had their Halloween stuff 75% off and they had LOTS left. But it was going quickly. Of course the things I wanted are at the other Targets with only the 50% off. DRATS. I am also hoping to get one of those grim reapers from the Garden Dept at 90% off, yeah right! Wishful thinking!


I couldn't wait. I had to get him for this year. Paid less because he was damaged, but I can fix him with some fiberglass during the off season.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Monday I went to Rite Aid in my area (drug store chain). Their stuff was 75% off. It's almost free at that point and a great time to stock up on props and accessories. I went to 4 locations in my area and what they had varied but I came away with 3 sets of 5 severed fingers (looked awfully realistic), 4 adults pirate's wigs, 1 vampiress wig, 1 curly long black wig, green spider webbing, 3 sets of 3D skelly hand gloves, 1 3D skelly costume and mask, and GID lipstick and nail polish. 

Check your local drug stores and grocery store areas too for after-season bargains.


----------



## Thorn Kill Creek

*K-Mart 75% off*

I went to two k-marts today, Winchester and Paintsville. Both had 75% off all halloween. Picked up several costumes a floating grim reaper nad a bunch of skulls.


----------



## upNsmoke

I was at Highpricelander/Kroger and they had their stuff 75% off I picked up a 400W fogger for $6.25


----------



## HalloWeenie

OK, another great deal alert I found on another board. Halloween Costumes on Graveyardmall.com for dirt cheap. I'm talking $1.99 for some! The shipping is 5.99, but heck, that's reasonable...just an FYI!


----------



## spookineer

Just left the Big Lots in Inglewood (Dayton) Ohio, they still had tons of halloween left at 50% off including at least a dozen bluckies and several bags of bones (foam). Good luck...


----------



## LT Scare

Too many posts on this thread, too little time to catch up ... please forgive if this is a dupe ...

Walmart.com was selling a unique Heads up Harry - top hat black battered tux with purple lapels for $50 + $2.97 shipping - yes, 3 bucks for shipping!! 

Got mine and works great! Warning! This is a motion sensor only - no sound sensor.


----------



## LT Scare

colmmoo said:


> The Headless Bride wasw $99 at Spirit Halloween store in NYC - midtown location. Doesn't that sound like a mistake? Not sure if all Spirit Halloween stores markdown at the same rate.



Spirit stores had everything 50% off on Saturday. They had two of the gothic dressed headless gal, but I passed on her. Got pretty good 6 foot skel for $35 and a convict constume to dress him in for $10. Goin' in the dungeon


----------



## mrhamilton234

just came by my friendly neighborhood walmart and they had their stuff 75% off.
Here's what I left with:
2 pumpkin cups
2 black roses
1 mini face changer (he's freaking awesome)
1 skull fogger
1 bleeding skull mask
3 devil kits (two I'm giving to my friends)
1 half face mask (zombie soldier)
1 skeleton hand candy bowl

A nice haul if I do say so myself. (I originally had to go to get guitar strings)


----------



## colmmoo

Does anyone know if Spirit stores are still open these days?


----------



## Spirit_In_The_Night

Managed to get the "clanky" headless bride demo my local Jewel/Osco for $30. For that price, I think I might be able to live with that noise, or until I slap a piece of foam above her lower lip.


----------



## LT Scare

The Spirit store in Dana Point, Ca was open Saturday, but merchandise was already getting thin.


----------



## HalloWeenie

Does Wal-Mart go lower than 75% off Halloween stuff? The one near me still has 2 aisles of stuff! I feel like people are waiting to pounce if it goes lower!


----------



## upNsmoke

i've never seen walmart or anywhere else for that matter go lower than 75% off. The walmarts near me are still at 50%.


----------



## HalloWeenie

upNsmoke said:


> i've never seen walmart or anywhere else for that matter go lower than 75% off. The walmarts near me are still at 50%.


Target goes to 90% off Halloween, typically on Nov. 7th (today!). I'm not a regular Wal-Mart shopper, so I just thought I'd ask. I'm off to Target today to check on the 90% off!


----------



## liuoliveira

bubble fogger machine... and 2 Fog Solution.... K Mart Only $ 12.99 ( $ 49.99 ) I am So HAPPY...


----------



## LT Scare

liuoliveira said:


> bubble fogger machine... and 2 Fog Solution.... K Mart Only $ 12.99 ( $ 49.99 ) I am So HAPPY...


I paid $39 for this. I cut a piece out of the back of a plastic cauldron and had this thing going H night. For some reason it stopped blowing bubbles by night's end. This weekend is dismantle weekend and next weekend is storage weekend, so I'll try to check it to see if it just got tired or if it's dead. It *was *really cool while it was working.


----------



## aznraverkid

HalloWeenie said:


> Target goes to 90% off Halloween, typically on Nov. 7th (today!). I'm not a regular Wal-Mart shopper, so I just thought I'd ask. I'm off to Target today to check on the 90% off!


Make sure you call before going. I did and mine is still at 75% off.


----------



## MildAvaholic

Stopped by the local Walmart at lunch and what limited stock they had was going for $1.00 an item. It was marked 75 % off, but looks like they are trying to push everything out. Unfortuately, most stock was dumped in 3-4 4x4x4 metal cages. That meant digging through everything to see what was there. Not the best idea, IMO.


----------



## share the scare

We just got back from a Wal-Mart in Oklahoma City. While we were looking at the Halloween, they put up a sign saying "All Halloween $1.00 or less. We asked the associate who was condensing the displays, about the sign. She said that if it rang up less than $1.00 then that was what it would cost, if more than $1.00, it would only cost $1.00. So we were there at the right time. I also heard the manager tell someone that he was going to have the costumes moved up front, because I'm getting rid of them today. Sounded like he wanted the Halloween to be gone.


----------



## Sipesh

I'm near Denver, and the Micheal's in the area are at 80% off!

I've gotten a ton of Lemax things (Spooky Town) that I've scrounged at two of the three I've hit. I got the Medusa bust for $3.99 today, too. Also, several fake pumpkins, $1.59 for the smaller ones, and around $2.39 for the larger ones. All told, I spent around $65 at the three stores, and have at least $150.00 worth of Lemax stuff alone! 

I'm a happy biscuit. However, the Targets I hit in Parker and Aurora had nada left.


----------



## SouthernBelle

I've been wandering around since the day after Halloween and it's like it just ... disappeared. Like it never even existed almost. No one has anything.


----------



## ondeko

This is the cool stuff I got this year. It all came from Target. I did get a couple smaller things from Walgreens, but it wasn't anything really important.

Halloween Forum - ondeko's Album: 2008 day after sales


----------



## HalloWeenie

WOW!!! Just got back from hitting four Targets...and Halloween was 90% off! I found my Grim Reaper and got him at 90% off! WOO-HOO!!! I spent $80 total and got $800 worth of stuff. I was there right at 8 and a Target employee had a cart full of great Halloween stuff. She said that the cart had been in the back and it was where employees had been finding stuff deserted all over the store more a month and a half...so her manager told her to finally put it back. It was all GREAT stuff! I felt like I was in Vegas and hit the jackpot or won the lottery. Can't beat getting stuff for .19 and .49 cents! YIPPEE!!! I'm so happy!!!


----------



## bozz

*I finally got one !!!!!!!!!*



liuoliveira said:


> bubble fogger machine... and 2 Fog Solution.... K Mart Only $ 12.99 ( $ 49.99 ) I am So HAPPY...


Woohoo....I scored one of these today at Kroger for $ 12.50 after driving to all my Wally's and K-mart to find zero. I was ready to give up but today they went to 75% off. Got 2 big bottles of juice for $ 3.50. I'm happy......only hope mine work's but at that price I had to take the chance.


----------



## SouthernBelle

HalloWeenie said:


> WOW!!! Just got back from hitting four Targets...and Halloween was 90% off! I found my Grim Reaper and got him at 90% off! WOO-HOO!!! I spent $80 total and got $800 worth of stuff. I was there right at 8 and a Target employee had a cart full of great Halloween stuff. She said that the cart had been in the back and it was where employees had been finding stuff deserted all over the store more a month and a half...so her manager told her to finally put it back. It was all GREAT stuff! I felt like I was in Vegas and hit the jackpot or won the lottery. Can't beat getting stuff for .19 and .49 cents! YIPPEE!!! I'm so happy!!!


OUTSTANDING!

Can we see pics?


----------



## Halloween Princess

Hmm, I think I want to go check the local Targets and see if they have anything left.


----------



## HalloWeenie

SouthernBelle said:


> OUTSTANDING!
> 
> Can we see pics?


I got caught up in the Halloween sale and to buy camera batteries! LOL! But I will take a pic of my Grim Reaper, etc. soon!


----------



## Dark Star

I just got back from Target pick this up for 90% off....


----------



## colmmoo

Went to Walmart today and everything Halloween-related was 25 cents each!!!! Bought a couple of scary latex masks, some adult costumes (pirate, mardi gras king outfit, caveman outfit) and accessories. Some black plastic flower/roses too.


----------



## SouthernBelle

Dark Star, that is awesome. I haven't even seen that prop before. Is it heavy?


----------



## aznraverkid

Dark Star said:


> I just got back from Target pick this up for 90% off....


1 word... JEALOUS!!!


----------



## 22606

SouthernBelle said:


> Dark Star, that is awesome. I haven't even seen that prop before.


I like that statue a lot, too. Do only certain Target stores carry full-fledged statues like that and the very large gargoyles? I certainly haven't laid eyes on anything actually meant for year-round outdoor use at the Target's near me.


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness

OMG Dark Star I just love that Reaper! that's a piece that would go out in my garden till winter. What a find, you're soooo lucky


----------



## Dark Star

colmmoo said:


> Went to Walmart today and everything Halloween-related was 25 cents each!!!! Bought a couple of scary latex masks, some adult costumes (pirate, mardi gras king outfit, caveman outfit) and accessories. Some black plastic flower/roses too.


Yeah, I was at Walmart on Friday and they were selling all the full costumes for a buck! Of course I had to buy a bunch. They must really want to get that Christmas stuff out.


----------



## Dark Star

He is now sitting on my front step, I can't bring myself to put him away yet. 

Southern Belle - he isn't too heavy he is almost 5 foot, but it looks like he is made of fiberglass. 

He was originally $175.00 so for $17.50 How could I pass him up....


----------



## HalloWeenie

Dark Star said:


> I just got back from Target pick this up for 90% off....


That's the same one I got! I love mine too!!!


----------



## a witch from canada

oh wow Darkstar that reaper at 17$ is more then a bargain , you can build a base tombstone for it too , you guys are so lucky to have cool stuff like this around and sales like that too , i am JEALOUS and envious of you guys   .


----------



## gromit05

Wow! cool reaper Darkstar! My Target cleared Halloween off their shelves!


----------



## LadyAlthea

having had to wait until this weekend to do any after holiday shopping i was sad to find most things gone. what was left was 75% off though. I picked up this mummy cat that ive had my eye on for a fraction of the original cost, a strange devils gestapo type had for a buck, after seeing that prop that was made from the skeletons, the one with the fairy skellys, i picked up all the mini garland ones i could find, 24 cents a strand. some moss for under a buck and a few other odds and ends too.


----------



## Herman Secret

*My post season haul*

I have been picking up some bits and pieces here and there 

Fred Meyer
18" black light $4.25
mummy pumpkin stand 1.65
Motion activated Mirror $2.85

Walgreens this week :
2 gargoyles @ $2.00
2 tombstones @ $1.25
Skull that flashes and plays halloween theme tune @ $1.75
3 changing portraits @ $1.25
Skeleton face peeper @2.00
2 packs yoyos @ 50c each
2 packs puzzles @ 50c each
(These were 75% off the retail price ) 
Later got 10 mini halloween sticker books for 10c each (to be used for goody bags) priced 2 for $1
Walgreens have now cleared all the halloween from the stores it seems

Walmart

Vampire Wig - $1.38
Vampire makeup and fangs $1.00
small foam skull 25c
Ground breaker $3.75
20 pack of crayons $1.00
72 pack of mini toys $2.47
2 packs spider rings 50c each
2 color changing lights @63c each
( got these yesterday - 75% off)

Went to another walmart supstore today ... 87% off ! not much selection but got
3 - packs crayons - 34c per pack (20 sets in each pack)
2 - 72 pack toys $1.20 each
Vampire cape and vest - $2.20
Pirate hat $1.00
Pirate boot toppers $1.00

The absolute bargain was at our BiMart store (never thought to go there before  )
they had reduced what was left of their halloween merchandise then reduced that price to 90% - so I got what they had ...

9 bed of nails door mats @32c each !!!!! (retail price was $12.99 each)








skull hand wine flute glasses 10c each
6 halloween pin brooches 8c each
2 halloween light up yoyos 7c each
3 packs mini playing cards 3c each
4 skull necklaces 10c each
Pirate flashing warning sign 25c

Wish I had been there earlier !

Kmart still has a ton of stuff left - got a few bits earlier in the week but I remember last year they reduced to 90% so I am waiting to see if the prices go down tomorrow before commiting to any other purchases


----------



## kittyvibe

my fave purchase has to be my target reaper and was lucky to get it at %75 off, it was the last one in my area and he was it. :/ Woulda liked to have got a few more and make them line up in the garden, a la lord of the rings style. :3 

You would never know we were in a recession with the way people are shopping in my area, its like christmas its so busy now! I have tons of stuff and probably annoyed the crap out of target employees. Tonight for $12 I got the large arbor (archway thingy) from target, was originally $120. My mom was trying to poach my find, hehe. 

/waves, Im new here but have been lurking for about a month and have found some amazing stuff thanks to the forum members here, so thank you, so much, for your updates, tutorials, and everything else! 

On the short list of things for next year, which I can credit this forum for shedding the light on things I never knew existed, are the crank ghosts, lightning/thunder strobes, sound timers, and that gemmy fogging cauldron witch. I have an extra of the fortune gemmy witch Im willing to trade for the cauldron witch. :3


----------



## Attain

Stopped in Kmart in Blue Bell, PA to see if they had anything left. Got the bubble fogger at 75% off of $49.99. I originally thought this was sort of stupid but I tested it and the family loves it! Good party item.


----------



## squatdaddy

waited and I waited... then waited some more... today it payed off!
I was the first in line for Kmart's 90% off sale... I walked out with $550 worth of merchandise for $55!
I got 66 feet in total of 'rusty' chain, 20 foam skulls, 2 bag of bones, 3 hanging reapers, a mask, misting skull, floating reaper, axworth style ghost, 2 tombstone kits and 2 animated skull walls... there might of been more, I am at work trying to recall from memory what I was throwing in my 2 carts... it was a good heist


----------



## LT Scare

squatdaddy said:


> waited and I waited... then waited some more... today it payed off!
> I was the first in line for Kmart's 90% off sale... I walked out with $550 worth of merchandise for $55!
> I got 66 feet in total of 'rusty' chain, 20 foam skulls, 2 bag of bones, 3 hanging reapers, a mask, misting skull, floating reaper, axworth style ghost, 2 tombstone kits and 2 animated skull walls... there might of been more, I am at work trying to recall from memory what I was throwing in my 2 carts... it was a good heist


Very Cool!

I've got one of those skull walls - I really like it. HOWEVER ... be careful with it, it's pretty delicate. The moving skulls are mounted on somewhat weak plastic gliders. Someone bumped into mine and it dropped about 3 feet to the ground and one skull mount broke. I tried to repair it, but that skull no longer moves .


----------



## bozz

*I go 4 more for a total of 5*



Attain said:


> Stopped in Kmart in Blue Bell, PA to see if they had anything left. Got the bubble fogger at 75% off of $49.99. I originally thought this was sort of stupid but I tested it and the family loves it! Good party item.


Well I was feeling pretty greedy today and drove to a bunch of stores looking for more BF, none till my last stop of the day and found one store with 14 of them at $ 10 each so I got 4 more and wanted more but I'm way over budget. Didn't think much of them till gave one to my boy and he turn it on....WOW....was I wrong, these little foggers are very cool and a blast to play with just messing around. I want more...lol ! I'm very impressed with these now.


----------



## MichaelMyers1

I am jealous of all of you with Kmarts! Sounds like they have good things! Also, very jealous of the flashing skull that plays the Halloween theme! That is my ALL TIME FAVORITE MOVIE! If anyone has any extras they would be willing to part with, I will pay for it and shipping...whatever!! These were MIA at our walgreens


----------



## ChrisW

Our local Big Lots still has alot of items, but they haven't budged from 50% yet. If they want to wait it out, I can wait it out...!


----------



## DaveintheGrave

My local Big Lots had all halloween items at 75% off today. Picked up 3 bluckies for $3.50 each, two 51 inch witch figures for $9.00 each, a 24 piece cemetery kit for $6.25. 
They still had quite a bit of stuff left and several bluckies.


----------



## Diabolik

I went out again Monday night and ended up at 2 Big Lots, they are the only ones in this area that had much of anything left, but their stuff was still only 50% off. All of the other stores are pretty much wiped out. I bought some bags of moss and some bulk bags of party favors for next year's treat bags. 

One killer deal I have been making here has been at Kmart. In their electrical section, they stock a 28 inch GE blacklight fixture . All of the stores here have them at a clearance price now. I got 2 for $3.50 each and one at another store for $1.50 This was a $15.99 item. Very nicely made fixture too. 

You have to scan the item though to be sure, as only one of the stores actually had the shelf marked properly.  It seems as though the local stores only had one on the shelf at each location...... I've got one more location to check.


----------



## SouthernBelle

I hit Rite-Aid day before yesterday just as they were marking Halloween candy to 90% off. I only bought the chocolate stuff that freezes well and the mini-oreos but it was well worth it. 34 oz. bags of snack size M&M's for less than 2 bucks each and the oreos were only 80 cents per bag. GREAT for lunchboxes!

Walmart had their 14 oz. bags of Halloween M&M's for only $1 each. Those freeze really well.


----------



## ChrisW

DaveInTheGrave - It was worth waiting out Big Lots. Wednesday I stopped in and they were finally 75% off. Picked up some bluckys, ground breaker, window leechers and standing glowing ghost, large spider webs and bag o' bones.


----------



## Attain

Big Lots in PA now 75% off. Slim pickens through. Just picked up 4 ceramic gargoyles.


----------



## kittyvibe

went to tampa big lots and there were tons of stuff at 75% off. I got 350$ worth of goodies. Tons of bluckys there for I think 3.50 , have to check the reciept but it was crazy cheap. A few ceramic/type of tombstones 3.50 ( are large), a 5ft mad doctor, blow up headless horseman from gemmy, there was one left, several mummy groundbreakers and cats, hanging props, its just so much to list, lol. I did leave lots of left but I had 2 cartloads of stuff. People were lookin at me like I was a crazy person since I was so grabby.


----------



## Pat1dave

I was in KMart today and the sign said Halloween items were 75% off. I bought a severed hand, skull necklace, spider web lights and hannibal mouth mask thingy...and it all rang off with 90% discount.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Just ordered a few Scene Setters (Forest and Wicked Wood Room) from Oriental Trading at 50%/60% off for 50 foot rolls. Also picked up the Design-A-Room Mad Scientist 30 foot roll background for $5 off. Not sure how long they have been on sale or when it will be over, but here's a link if your interested:

Oriental Trading Company


----------



## colmmoo

Ghost of Spookie - Thanks for the tip! Just got the Mad Scientist scene setter accessories on sale.


----------



## DaveintheGrave

ChrisW said:


> DaveInTheGrave - It was worth waiting out Big Lots.


How true! That's great your Big Lots finally went to 75% off. I was back at mine today to pick up some more stuff. I'll know next year not to buy at 50% off. LOL


----------



## hallorenescene

ghost of spookie, there's some pretty sweet scene setters there. i even like some that aren't halloweenish. thanks


----------



## Deadna

My Big Lots went 75% off tho' I'm not sure when. I got....
6 foot skeleton doctor
spiderweb lights
zombie groundbreaker
grave kit
animated gargoyle
2 bluckies
fake roses

Hopefully this link works 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/album.php?albumid=569&pictureid=10309 

My cart was so full I knocked a box of picture frames off a shelf and broke every one...SO embarrassing!
Then miles out of town we realized we left the $50 gargoyle on the bottom of the cart in the parking lot...luckily someone very honest turned it in...whew!!!!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Sorry Deadna, the link isn't working for me.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

My wife tipped me off to Big Lots' 75% off sale and today I got over $100 worth of stuff for $31........

2 giant skeletons
2 skulls
a witch hanging prop
large gargoyle statue
tombstone/groundbreaker set
giant black widow spider
3 CDs for 37 cents each
tablecloth
bag of moss
treat bags

Really great buys -


----------



## Sipesh

I, too, made one last Halloween run today to the local Big Lots. 

1 Large Gargoyle for $5
1 Owl statue for $4
Tombstone/Cemetery Fence kit for $5
1 Bag of moss for .59
1 Large latex vulture (Almost identical from to some of my Spirit ones) $5

I think that was it... I didn't expect there to be anything left, but I was still happy with what I walked away with.


----------



## upNsmoke

I saw some of these posts and ran to big lots today and picked up the animated from the waist down kicking legs for $12.50 and a couple of mummy cats for $2.50 each.


----------



## hallorenescene

you are so lucky, i so have wanted those kicking legs. last year they were to expensive. and this year they were no where to be found. mummy cats sounds cool as well


----------



## Deadna

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Sorry Deadna, the link isn't working for me.


Sorry...I am new at trying to post pics and haven't figured out why it doesn't work. I can see a clickable link and it works fine for me for some reason.....


----------



## hallorenescene

Deadna said:


> Sorry...I am new at trying to post pics and haven't figured out why it doesn't work. I can see a clickable link and it works fine for me for some reason.....


check out terras post of a tuitorial on how to post pictures


----------



## datura

YOU ALL ARE SOO LUCKY !!!
Not only there were only a few shops who'd sell halloween stuff here, but once it's finished, they pack everything, no discount, and store it for next year.


----------



## Scatterbrains

Man, I'm bummed with all of you finding Bluckies at Big Lots...there weren't any left here when they went on 50%...I did however wipe them out of their rope lights that they had at 75% off..


----------



## bozz

*Big Lots rules*



Deadna said:


> My Big Lots went 75% off tho' I'm not sure when. I got....
> 6 foot skeleton doctor
> I got the 6' skelly doc too just a few minutes ago, (still lots of decent stuff left over) last one on display so they sold it to me for $ 3.75, couldn't walk away on that one with 85% off, I guess he just lights up but I really like his posable arms. I almost got the kicking legs but decided to wait and hit my other Big Lots. Below are pics of my loot from the last few weeks.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Bozz, like your pirate there. Sounds like some of the stores still had quite a bit left.


I swore to myself and my husband that I was done with Halloween shopping for the season. Everyone's Big Lots shopping spree prompted me to go to the two Big Lots closest to me today. I wasn't expecting much since I figured the weekend shoppers cleaned out the store. Pretty much that was the case but for whatever reason there was the 5 foot doctor left at both stores ($25 down to $6.25, not as good as you Bozz but can't complain) and while I'm not at all sure what I'll do with them, now I have a small operating room with 2 doctors! Guess I need to create a really ghoulish sexy nurse to go with the docs. I was thinking maybe I'd do some kind of mad scientist/doctor thing. So anything on the operating table from an accident victim to a botched medical experiment to an alien I guess. Calling all patients..... Hey, maybe I will do a waiting room of victims...er patients.... I've been comtemplating doing a walk thru maze like yard haunt next year and if I do maybe I'll have one scene as a waiting room and then you have to go through some operating doors to the next scene with the docs. *What do you guys think of the idea??*


I was lucky to find the kicking legs earlier in the season and bought it then, personally I would have jumped at the sale price if I had seen it. I like the fact that you can pick up an adapter for the legs since I expect if you run it all night it will quickly drain the batteries.


Well wanted to say thanks to everyone that posted about Big Lots and got me out into the store at this point 'cause I'm kind of excited now about the new docs in town.


----------



## bozz

*New Doc's in town*



Ghost of Spookie said:


> Bozz, like your pirate there. Sounds like some of the stores still had quite a bit left.
> 
> 
> I swore to myself and my husband that I was done with Halloween shopping for the season. Everyone's Big Lots shopping spree prompted me to go to the two Big Lots closest to me today. I wasn't expecting much since I figured the weekend shoppers cleaned out the store. Pretty much that was the case but for whatever reason there was the 5 foot doctor left at both stores ($25 down to $6.25, not as good as you Bozz but can't complain) and while I'm not at all sure what I'll do with them, now I have a small operating room with 2 doctors! Guess I need to create a really ghoulish sexy nurse to go with the docs. I was thinking maybe I'd do some kind of mad scientist/doctor thing. So anything on the operating table from an accident victim to a botched medical experiment to an alien I guess. Calling all patients..... Hey, maybe I will do a waiting room of victims...er patients.... I've been comtemplating doing a walk thru maze like yard haunt next year and if I do maybe I'll have one scene as a waiting room and then you have to go through some operating doors to the next scene with the docs. *What do you guys think of the idea??*
> 
> 
> I was lucky to find the kicking legs earlier in the season and bought it then, personally I would have jumped at the sale price if I had seen it. I like the fact that you can pick up an adapter for the legs since I expect if you run it all night it will quickly drain the batteries.
> 
> 
> Well wanted to say thanks to everyone that posted about Big Lots and got me out into the store at this point 'cause I'm kind of excited now about the new docs in town.


Thanks, and yeah I like your idea, I may just leave my skelly doc in the garage for my walk thru trail ending there with a few Bubble foggers running. Ok I'm confuse since mine was without a display box. I just measured mine and he's almost 6' on the stand. does the box say 5' or 6' ?.........aw heck it desn't matter really. I'm gonna check out my other BL's tomorrow to see if I can go even futher over budget, dang now you got me thinking about the kicking legs again man am I gonna be in the doghouse soon if I come home with more........


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Bozz, the docs' are actually 5 feet according to the box but depending on how the poles get inserted the height can change. One of my guys is taller than the other right now. Here's a photo of the product when I was shopping at Big Lots earlier in the season - http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3174/2858857344_e8ff6263bd_b.jpg . When I set mine up in the house after getting home today, the two of them look pretty funny. In the pose they are in now I can see them as a comedy team. Kind of garish. I'll come back and post a picture of them together. Gotta find the camera.

As for the kicking legs, you can even use it with your doctor set up. The legs on an operating table covered with something looking like the torso and maybe a severed head? I want to do a ancient Egyptian theme as a scene next year and want to do an explorer stuck in a tomb opening with scropions and snakes all over him. I'll switch out his pants to khaki and put a pit helmet on the ground near him. Other ideas people had for the legs: lawnmower run over him, fisherman half eaten by a shark. He could be stuck in a coffin with the lid closed on him. Fallen into a grave and half buried. Great prop with lots of possibilities IMO. If you decide to go back for him, good luck.


BTW check out LT Scare's album 2008 pic of his kicking legs prop: Halloween Forum - LT Scare's Album: Halloween 2008 - Picture


----------



## bozz

*Seeing double huh ?!?!? or double trouble with the Doc's*



Ghost of Spookie said:


> Bozz, the docs' are actually 5 feet according to the box but depending on how the poles get inserted the height can change. One of my guys is taller than the other right now. Here's a photo of the product when I was shopping at Big Lots earlier in the season - http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3174/2858857344_e8ff6263bd_b.jpg . When I set mine up in the house after getting home today, the two of them look pretty funny. In the pose they are in now I can see them as a comedy team. Kind of garish. I'll come back and post a picture of them together. Gotta find the camera.
> 
> As for the kicking legs, you can even use it with your doctor set up. The legs on an operating table covered with something looking like the torso and maybe a severed head? I want to do a ancient Egyptian theme as a scene next year and want to do an explorer stuck in a tomb opening with scropions and snakes all over him. I'll switch out his pants to khaki and put a pit helmet on the ground near him. Other ideas people had for the legs: lawnmower run over him, fisherman half eaten by a shark. He could be stuck in a coffin with the lid closed on him. Fallen into a grave and half buried. Great prop with lots of possibilities IMO. If you decide to go back for him, good luck.
> 
> 
> BTW check out LT Scare's album 2008 pic of his kicking legs prop: Halloween Forum - LT Scare's Album: Halloween 2008 - Picture


Yeah post a pic I bet they look good together, I've always like the K legs and now they are at a very good price. I can think of a lot of things to do with them. Got my Doc glowing in the garage now in the dark so when my wife comes home she will be a little spooked......lol. My boy said he's kinda creepy looking. Can't wait to see your double pic and more cool ideas......it just never ends does it ?!?!? PS,.....that is such a cool pic of the KL's......I love it !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Here's the Big Lots! doctor team. Like I said garish comes to mind. I'm thinking it's suppose to be blood all around their mouths but to me it looks a bit like smeared lipstick and a skeleton comedy team. hehehe

New Doctors in Town on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Doc closeups on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

I can almost see the doctor on the right side of the picture holding a baby. Maybe one of the It's Alive! babies. I kind of clicked with it when I first saw it a few years ago when it came out. If you don't know what I mean here's a pic: It's Alive! Puppet < Halloween Props < Fright Catalog, Inc. 

If the docs inspire any other ideas from anyone, please post.


----------



## Deadna

bozz said:


> Deadna said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Big Lots went 75% off tho' I'm not sure when. I got....
> 6 foot skeleton doctor
> I got the 6' skelly doc too just a few minutes ago, (still lots of decent stuff left over) last one on display so they sold it to me for $ 3.75, couldn't walk away on that one with 85% off, I guess he just lights up but I really like his posable arms. I almost got the kicking legs but decided to wait and hit my other Big Lots. Below are pics of my loot from the last few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice haul! I so wanted a bubble fogger and the kicking legs
> I don't know of another Big Lots anywhere around me so I suppose I did good to get what I did. Funny how in the beginning of the season when things were first being put on the shelves many here(myself included) were disappointed in what was offered this year but at these prices..I WANT IT ALL...LOL!
Click to expand...


----------



## Deadna

hallorenescene said:


> check out terras post of a tuitorial on how to post pictures


I tried but since I'm using a webtv the computer jargon is lost on me  I don't think we see the same thing when we log on here hence the highlighted clickable link "I" see that computers don't. I also am only able to read posts because all the other symbols/tags are too tiny to make out. Planning on getting a computer for xmas as soon as we figure out what we need in one!


----------



## bozz

*Very nice pics on your webpage ...GOS !!!!!!!*

Ghost of Spookie said ;..... Here's the Big Lots! doctor team. Like I said garish comes to mind. I'm thinking it's suppose to be blood all around their mouths but to me it looks a bit like smeared lipstick and a skeleton comedy team. hehehe . Yeah your right they are most likely female Doctors....too funny and great pics on your page, maybe we should add some long hair to them with some eye liner....hee...hee. I just switch the batteries out of mine and to my pleasant surprise there are 3 color leds in there.......cool !!! Only wish the blue and green were a little brighter.


Deadna said:


> bozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice haul! I so wanted a bubble fogger and the kicking legs
> I don't know of another Big Lots anywhere around me so I suppose I did good to get what I did. Funny how in the beginning of the season when things were first being put on the shelves many here(myself included) were disappointed in what was offered this year but at these prices..I WANT IT ALL...LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,.....Yeah I got lucky on the BF's......25 stores later found 12 all in one store 80% off and ..I WANTED THEM ALL !!!!! After busting my tail to located just one so I settle on 6 and I was just blowned away on how cool they work. When they first came out I liked them then I saw pics and vids and didn't like them. Boy was I wrong after I cranked one up, I fell in love with them. Single best new purchase I have made in the last few years next to my new 700 watt fogger. Now today I will take a closer look at the Kicking Legs.......dang I'm so broke as it is......lol.
Click to expand...


----------



## ChrisW

I'm suprised at how much I like the stand up skelly doctor from Big Lots. Bought him half off, was afraid he wouldn't have been around long at 75% off... I had him posed with the arms outstretched, he reminded me of a band leader...next year with a bubble machine and the Lawrence Welk theme song playing?


----------



## Scatterbrains

I grabbed one of them docs last night too at 75% off...I'm thinking about going back and getting the other one they had tonight after seeing the pics above and the possibilities of having a couple of them together. I'm thinking about using them as dentists with a vampire prop


----------



## bozz

*I got the kicking legs !!!!!!!!*



ChrisW said:


> I'm suprised at how much I like the stand up skelly doctor from Big Lots. Bought him half off, was afraid he wouldn't have been around long at 75% off... I had him posed with the arms outstretched, he reminded me of a band leader...next year with a bubble machine and the Lawrence Welk theme song playing?


Ha...ha, very funny. I still have not decided how I will pose his arms with bubbles floating around him....uuum, only have 10 months to decide.
Well I went to another BL's today and it was empty, so instead of trying a 3rd BL closer to town I decided to take a chance and head back to my first one a little futher out of town hoping they still had the one lone box of Kicking Legs. I wasn't expecting much but to my excitement the box was still there after 2 years of wanting these but not for $69 at Party City . I GOT THEM....YEEHAW !!! Not to sound like I'm bragging to discourage anybody here because believe me I made my rounds kinda late and missed all the decent fogger sales while a lot of people were scoring big time, so for the first week after Halloween I was burning gas and striking out all over town (I was getting tried and bummed at the same time). I think DEADNA said it best now;.........." Funny how in the beginning of the season when things were first being put on the shelves many here(myself included) were disappointed in what was offered this year but at these prices..I WANT IT ALL...LOL! " .......I coudn't agree more............ But I should be done now........unless those 4 left over stake in the ground Zombie ghost get a little cheaper......


----------



## ondeko

Not exactly store merchandise, but I scored 22 sections of fence for free by checking craigslist.










I'm planning a pallet coffin next spring and i want to make a standing figure prop over the summer. Money isn't tight, but I don't have a ton of spare cash lying around. So I check the 'for free' board over morning coffee because a lot of halfway decent plywood, pvc pipe and wooden pallets show up now and again. I've scored a couple good pallets, but the fence was the best so far.


----------



## hallorenescene

scatter and chris, i love your ideas


----------



## hallorenescene

ondeko said:


> Not exactly store merchandise, but I scored 22 sections of fence for free by checking craigslist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm planning a pallet coffin next spring and i want to make a standing figure prop over the summer. Money isn't tight, but I don't have a ton of spare cash lying around. So I check the 'for free' board over morning coffee because a lot of halfway decent plywood, pvc pipe and wooden pallets show up now and again. I've scored a couple good pallets, but the fence was the best so far.


what's this craigs list and where do i find it. what do you do then, pay the shipping. 
that fencing is sweet


----------



## ChrisW

Bozz - I was very suprised at the amount of merchandise left at Big Lots. As I mentioned before, acording to the one clerk, there was stock that hadn't even been put out during the season! Days after Halloween I was opening up sealed boxes they had put in the clearance section.


----------



## bozz

*Very True*



ChrisW said:


> Bozz - I was very suprised at the amount of merchandise left at Big Lots. As I mentioned before, acording to the one clerk, there was stock that hadn't even been put out during the season! Days after Halloween I was opening up sealed boxes they had put in the clearance section.


Ain't that the truth, kinda weird huh ?!?! And I can't believe how slow its still moving at 75% off at my one store, there's no way I should have scored the legs today if the stuff was moving out (they still have one animated gargoyle, lots of the bigger hanging props,2 tables of lights,graveyard sets, ground breakers,4 standing 5 ' ghost zombies, a rack of costumes and a big bend with mostly mask) dang if they go 90% I would be glad to clean them out....ha ! With all the great duel Skelly Dr. ideas you guys are coming up with here makes me want to look for another one. I have maybe 4 BL's within 25 minutes of me but the closet one has been the best so far.


----------



## ondeko

Hallorenescene--craigslist is an internet bulletin board type clearing house of, well, "stuff". It's a US thing, but moght include Canada. I don't know where you are so I don't know if it's an option for you or not. Anyway, go to craigslist.com and then click on your state and then on the closest city to you. then click on whatever topic you want to see. I usually go to 'free' under the buy/sell category and look for whatever people are trying to get rid of. You can also check other categories to see if people have something for sale cheap or if they want to barter. there's also a place to post ads for stuff you want to find. If you see something you want, you contac the person either through the site via a link on the ad or if they give a phone # or email address. the whole thing can be pretty hit or miss, but when it works, it rocks. I saw the fence sections get offerred, I contacted the owner, and and she said if i came and got them I could have them. We traded an email for me to get her address and then I drove over and picked them up. Everyone was happy--she got rid of some stuff she no onger wanted/needed; I got some sweet fence sections for free. give it a shot when you have the time--it can't hurt.


----------



## hallorenescene

i had heard of craigs list but never knew what it was. thanks for the info. i am going to check it out. i live in iowa. thanks thanks thanks i just printed your info off so i have it at my fingertips.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I can't believe how popular those ugly Big Lots! skelly doctors are suddenly!! LOL! When I saw them at the beginning of the season I thought "yuck, how ugly. who'd buy that?!" Even when I bought my first one a few days ago (see no one else even wanted it as it was the last big prop left, although there was only one there...), I looked at it a few times and thought "well I can modify this, change that. Heck it's got a nice stand. Hey there's even a light for the eyes. Sure why not, give it some new clothes and maybe even repaint...done. Get it". Based on that I went and bought a second one the same day. After I brought them home and set them up I have to admit they have really grown on me. 

Bozz, man you got lucky at your stores and it was nice that you were still able to pick up the kicking legs. I tried to score a deep discounted bubbler at Walmart and looked for one at Spirit and even Target but no luck at my end. Like you I was kind of wishy washy about whether I liked it and whether it had any potential or not for my haunts. Figured at after-season prices it was worth picking one up. Glad you like it after all. I had seen some decent videos of it so figured it wouldn't be all that bad. You'll have to let us know how you're going to use them and post videos.


----------



## Deadna

ondeko said:


> Not exactly store merchandise, but I scored 22 sections of fence for free by checking craigslist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm planning a pallet coffin next spring and i want to make a standing figure prop over the summer. Money isn't tight, but I don't have a ton of spare cash lying around. So I check the 'for free' board over morning coffee because a lot of halfway decent plywood, pvc pipe and wooden pallets show up now and again. I've scored a couple good pallets, but the fence was the best so far.


Nice score!...Two years ago I bought up lots of that fencing clearanced from different stores. I let my friend have it all last year to get his cemetery up and running, thinking I could just replace it all later and wouldn't you know it...not ONE store around here carried it this year


----------



## Scatterbrains

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I can't believe how popular those ugly Big Lots! skelly doctors are suddenly!! LOL! When I saw them at the beginning of the season I thought "yuck, how ugly. who'd buy that?!"


I thought the same things....glad I waited until they got to 75% off, somehow, I have three of them now.


----------



## bozz

*Pics and vids....you bet !*



Ghost of Spookie said:


> I can't believe how popular those ugly Big Lots! skelly doctors are suddenly!! LOL! When I saw them at the beginning of the season I thought "yuck, how ugly. who'd buy that?!" Even when I bought my first one a few days ago (see no one else even wanted it as it was the last big prop left, although there was only one there...), I looked at it a few times and thought "well I can modify this, change that. Heck it's got a nice stand. Hey there's even a light for the eyes. Sure why not, give it some new clothes and maybe even repaint...done. Get it". Based on that I went and bought a second one the same day. After I brought them home and set them up I have to admit they have really grown on me.
> 
> Bozz, man you got lucky at your stores and it was nice that you were still able to pick up the kicking legs. I tried to score a deep discounted bubbler at Walmart and looked for one at Spirit and even Target but no luck at my end. Like you I was kind of wishy washy about whether I liked it and whether it had any potential or not for my haunts. Figured at after-season prices it was worth picking one up. Glad you like it after all. I had seen some decent videos of it so figured it wouldn't be all that bad. You'll have to let us know how you're going to use them and post videos.


Ha...ha, so true I remember being so let-down with all the semi-boring merchandise this year that I thought the Skelly Dr. was not bad looking really and $ 25 was ok. I would even go as far to say all I was going to buy was a new fogger and thats it. But I love sales. I've also got my eye on the Hooting Owl with eye's that light up at Harbor Freight and Tools but he's still $ 20 and kinda small tho he would work well with my wooded trail theme. And yeah I want to thank you GOS for your K-Leggs suggestions and recommendations of going back to buy it. I've always wanted those leggs and almost bought them for $ 50 no kidding but funds were tight to start the season. I already have a few good ideas but I may just put them in a pile of leaves with a shovel stuck in there.....uumm, naw too simple....ha. Last year I had a little boys legs and feet under a wheel barrel and people loved that, wait till they see these moving, too cool. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ And SB you have 3 Skelly Doc's now... WOW....cool....take some pics with them in different posing positions and post them here if you can


----------



## bozz

*Big lots - 90 % off as of today !!!!*

News flash.....hit Big Lots quick, they went to 90 % off and the stuff was moving fast. I picked up 2 of those 6' glow-up zombie stakes that light up and talk, and also got one of those lit-up graveyard sets. Woohoo $75 of stuff I don't need for $ 7.50........ See pics below.....>>>>>


----------



## DaveintheGrave

I picked the right day to re-check Big Lots!! Like bozz, I bought $175.00 worth of stuff I don't need for $17.50.
Got:

24 pc. Boneyard kit for $2.50
Window Leecher Face for $.80
Two Mummy cats for $.90 each
 Blucky skeleton for $1.40
51 inch posable witch for $3.50
56 inch Hanging Pirate ghost for $2.50
22 inch Gargoyle with flapping wings for $5.00.
I think I'm the only one in town buying the Halloween stuff at my Big Lots. The store still has quite a bit in stock plus several Cemetery kits, a lot of those Skeleton Doctors and a bunch of the grim reaper busts with the red LED eyes.
If anybody wants anything mentioned let me know. I may check back tomorrow and see what's left.


----------



## bozz

Very nice take DITG, good job, I almost got that Gargoyle too. I felt like a kid in the candy store once again but way out of control, what I didn't buy I passed off to others with shopping carts full so they wouldn't think I was greedy....ha ! My totals for the clearance season is reg. retail price of $ 450 and my price $65 (over 85% off avg. not bad) 1 kicking legs, 2 - 6' glow up zombies ( I'm really digging these now), 1 - 5' Skelly Doc., 1 - 24 pc. boneyard kit and 6 bubble foggers. Is it Dec. 25th or my birthday yet ? naw I never score like this on those days.....lol. Told my boy I need to wrap this stuff up for next month.....hee...hee


----------



## Deadna

DaveintheGrave said:


> I picked the right day to re-check Big Lots!! Like bozz, I bought $175.00 worth of stuff I don't need for $17.50.
> Got:
> 
> 24 pc. Boneyard kit for $2.50
> Window Leecher Face for $.80
> Two Mummy cats for $.90 each
> Blucky skeleton for $1.40
> 51 inch posable witch for $3.50
> 56 inch Hanging Pirate ghost for $2.50
> 22 inch Gargoyle with flapping wings for $5.00.
> I think I'm the only one in town buying the Halloween stuff at my Big Lots. The store still has quite a bit in stock plus several Cemetery kits, a lot of those Skeleton Doctors and a bunch of the grim reaper busts with the red LED eyes.
> If anybody wants anything mentioned let me know. I may check back tomorrow and see what's left.


What great luck you have!!!! I bought up multiples of cheap items at a Rural King for 1-2 bucks each just waiting to see if anyone mentions needing one...not to sell for profit,just to help out  I wasn't sure about actually posting what I have and getting many requests...I'd feel bad about not having enough.


----------



## DaveintheGrave

I never saw any of the 6 ft. glow up zombies at Big Lots. I wish mine had bubble foggers too, but never saw one. Mine didn't have the kicking legs either.
Oh well, can't have everything............


----------



## Dancing Spirit

I have been to different big lots for the last few days waiting for the 90% off. (and purchasing a few things at 75% that I didn't want to miss out on ) and finally lucked out tonight. I ended up going to 3 tonight, and if I can get up early enough will hit one tomorrow before work. 

I don't know if this is everything, but...

10 black spider webs 0.40 each
Owl and Cat statues 1.40 each
a couple of the 6-8 inch black spiders 0.40 ea. 
a couple of the miniture busts 0.30 ea
2 ghost/tombstone combos 0.90 ea.
feather boas 0.60 ea
placemats 0.10 ea
1 resin tombstone 1.40 ea
? halloween flashlights 0.50 ea
1 standing witch 3.50 ea
3 creepy masks 0.70 ea
2 ground breakers 1.40 ea
light up/sound ground gravestone 1.40 ish
black purple creepy strands 0.80 ea

Can't wait to see what I can find tomorrow.


----------



## hallorenescene

DaveintheGrave said:


> I picked the right day to re-check Big Lots!! Like bozz, I bought $175.00 worth of stuff I don't need for $17.50.
> Got:
> 
> 24 pc. Boneyard kit for $2.50
> Window Leecher Face for $.80
> Two Mummy cats for $.90 each
> Blucky skeleton for $1.40
> 51 inch posable witch for $3.50
> 56 inch Hanging Pirate ghost for $2.50
> 22 inch Gargoyle with flapping wings for $5.00.
> I think I'm the only one in town buying the Halloween stuff at my Big Lots. The store still has quite a bit in stock plus several Cemetery kits, a lot of those Skeleton Doctors and a bunch of the grim reaper busts with the red LED eyes.
> If anybody wants anything mentioned let me know. I may check back tomorrow and see what's left.


whats the mummy cat look like? the 51" poseable witch look like? do they have any more of those kicking legs or skely drs?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

DaveintheGrave said:


> I never saw any of the 6 ft. glow up zombies at Big Lots. I wish mine had bubble foggers too, but never saw one. Mine didn't have the kicking legs either.
> Oh well, can't have everything............



I don't ever remember seeing the bubble foggers at our Big Lots! either. I visited 2 of the local ones on a fairly regular basis over the months prior to Halloween. Wonder if they are in the back somewhere unpacked?


----------



## bozz

*Hope you guys score more today.....*



hallorenescene said:


> whats the mummy cat look like? the 51" poseable witch look like? do they have any more of those kicking legs or skely drs?


Yeah I never saw the witch either at mine and would like to see a pic of one. I'ne only seen one KL's and one Skelly Dr. so far but today I'm gonna hit one other BL's and see if anything is left. Oh sorry guy's I fail to mention My B. foggers came from Krogers grocery store and not BL's and my totals recalculated were around $ 88 for $ 450 in merch. for a little over 80 % discount avg. still not bad. Would like one more Glow up Zombie......suprising these dudes are pretty sweet.....his face and hands (witch ae poseable too) light up bright and he saids about 4 different messages (very nice high volume speaker) with a motion sensor. Dang and I gave one away.....ha.... well it didn't have poles.


----------



## Scatterbrains

Geez...90% off, looks like another trip to Big Lots is in order...

Dave in the Grave...I'm jealous that you found a Blucky...if they have more, get them ALL for me.


----------



## Attain

Is anyone having luck in stores other than Big Lots? My only local Big Lots is tapped out.


----------



## DaveintheGrave

Scatterbrains said:


> Dave in the Grave...I'm jealous that you found a Blucky...if they have more, get them ALL for me.


I'm going back after lunch today. If I see any more Bluckies I'll get them all. May be some skelly Dr.s left and some Mummy Cats. I'll find out.


----------



## bozz

I just got back from going to 3 BL's, all pretty tapped out, I was hoping to maybe score the Gargoyle. Well just as I was thinking my good fortune has run dry. I decided at my last stop (where I gotten most of my loot at) that I would just wander back to their regular clearance section near the back of the store and there on the very top rack to my surprise was an item I was interested in from day one but not a big fan of because of price once again, was the Gemmy Headless Horsemen inflatable (I'm doing a spooky hollow theme in my woods next year) so for $ 5 bucks I was happy again and out the door. I know most folks here are not real crazy about these as well as me myself but their are a few good ones out there and the price was a steal again. Hope you guys do better than me today because my 3 stores were gutted.....funny it took 90% off before the stuff started moving. Let us know how ya do .......


----------



## hallorenescene

i agree with you bozz, i'm not a big fan of the blowups, but yet i have 3. some are really cool however


----------



## Attain

From a quick scan of this thread it looks like we forum members would keep the economy going all on our own. KEEP SHOPPING!


----------



## DaveintheGrave

Gee, Big Lots was picked clean!! Like bozz said--it took 90% off to get the stuff moving.
Mainly just a pile of junk left. I got two hanging witches for $1.20 each, a broken in half Mummy Cat for .90, A creepy looking furry black cat for $1.30, and a western style Tombstone kit for $2.50. Not one Skelly Dr. to be found.
I guess my Halloween shopping that started in August is finally over. Boo Hoo............


----------



## Thorn Kill Creek

I thought halloween shopping was finally over for me. I hadn't seen anything for almost a week. Went to two local BL today and found several light up reaper busts $2.00, a black cat on a ball bust $1.20 and five packages of green landscape netting for $1.40. Unfortunately I think that's probably it for this year.


----------



## bozz

*One final pic of my take this month*

Sad but true the clreance season is over.....dang I was having fun. This is the first year I have ever really got into the sales, seems I just miss out most years but knew we were going to do a big expansion next year with a Sat. night Halloween and all so we had to add some new decor without costing an arm and leg (pun intended ) Yeah I really dig some of the newer airblows....hearse,organ, etc.Well below is one final pic of my take this month. I'm so proud........


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Well after seeing the post about going to 90% I decided to do a short road trip and check out three other Big Lots! in my general area that I never or seldom go to. 

First stop was pretty much a bust, just placemats and other small stuff. 

Second store I found a hanging latex witch ($2.50), she's pretty big, not sure if this is the one you guys asked about or not but tomorrow I'll try to photo stuff and post. I thought this store was going to be a bust since not much up front in the halloween clearance area but I walked the store and found her back near the toy section. Delighted at the hunt!

Last store turned out to be the best -- 3 halloween CD ($.15 ea); 56 inch hanging pirate ghost ($2.50) I have one of these I bought earlier in season, this one was missing his hook--repairable!; a 5ft. Glow Up Zombie ($2.50 -- haven't check him out yet); AND I don't even remember seeing these in the store this year, six (6) 72-inch spooky lit trees ($3.00 each). At first I was only going to buy 3 of them but the clerk who got the ladder to get them down off the shelf for me said, "hey, are you sure you don't want the other 3? only $3 a piece" so I now have a forest. Heck for $3 ea. they were the best deal at $30 ea. orig. 

I don't have the energy to visit any more locations. In the 5 BL stores that I went to in the last two days, still saw a number of gargoyles, tombstone kits, ground breakers, and probably a half dozen or so of the headless horseman inflatable. No other doctors or other big props. The last store made it worth the trip for me but that's it for me too. Quite pleased overall in the deals I got after season. Now to snap some photos and inventory it and pack it all away, leaving out some of the project stuff I want to work on during winter and spring. I WILL BE READY FOR HALLOWEEN 2009 this year!! I swear I will. If not my husband will burn me at the stake with the rest of my props!!!


----------



## DaveintheGrave

hallorenescene said:


> whats the mummy cat look like? the 51" poseable witch look like?


Here's a pic of the Mummy Cat and the 51" posable witch:


----------



## Terra

Pardon the thread interruption:

*Daveinthegrave*.....STOP POSTING PICTURES OF YOUR GORGEOUS CAR! I moan and whine every time I see it. I want one of those so bad.


----------



## Sipesh

Yeah... the car gave me naughty feelings as well... I used to always love on the one a coworker of mine owned... *ahem*!

ANYWAY!

I decided to be adventurous today and try another Big Lots in Denver. Bummer pants, though... it was only 50% off and they didn't have any spiffy stuff. Maybe I'll try another tomorrow...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Sipesh, if you go to Big Lots! website and go to the Clearance link it says "90% off Halloween Clearance". I would print this out and take it with you in case your store says the discount is less. Every store in my area is honoring the 90% off as of today and it sounds like others were finding the same thing in their area.

Not sure how long this link will work but here's the page (should change with next week):

Aisle: Clearance - BigLots.com


----------



## Scatterbrains

hit two Big lots today....picked up a couple of their cemetery kits....not much in them really, but worth the $2.50. I'm thinking whoever paid full price, or even 50% for them got jipped. 

Also bought out the supply of citronella tea light candles...29 packs at $.15 a piece...gonna have to find a way to use 348 tea lights.


----------



## Sipesh

GoS... why thank you... I do believe I might just print that out and take it with me if I get daring and hit another store tomorrow... Luckily there wasn't anything I couldn't live without that I saw today, but who knows what else might lurk in Denver...


----------



## MobileMayhem

I went to one close to my house on my way to work tonight. Picked up 2 gargoyles, 2 zombie doctor costumes, some spider webs and spiders, and a few other items for 17 bucks.


----------



## hallorenescene

dave in the grave, i love the witch and like the cat. did you say you would be willing to part with some? if so how much including shipping? did you have an extra skely dr.?
and as of the blowups, i have a vampire and a frankensteins monster i bought after halloween. 2 years ago a lady gave me the blowup pumpkin. i really like the horse drawn hearse [there are different versions], and the organ player.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

FOR ANYONE GOING TO BIG LOTS -- 

Like Bozz and I found out, sometimes the Halloween stuff isn't immediately up front on the display shelf, so I'd suggest looking around the store. I found my witch near the toy section, and at a different store they had a section right as you walked in the store of some halloween clearance but I looked around the store and found another clearance section on the side of the store that had all the good stuff like the spooky trees, zombie, pirate, etc. that I bought. BTW also look on the upper shelves for stuff.

Just thought it was worth mentioning to everyone still out there hunting.


----------



## bozz

I don't want this to end so I will hunt till Thanksgiving....ha ! I'm gonna check out 2 more BL's on the north side of town. And good advice from GOS you have to check the other departments in the store they all have a reg. clearance section too. I've seen those trees at a few. I just got to hit it hard today to beat the Sat. shoppers, I just know there still has to be a few more diamonds in the rough.....ha. I wouldn't mind finding another glow up zombie or Skelly Dr. or really anything at this point.


----------



## bozz

hallorenescene said:


> dave in the grave, i love the witch and like the cat. did you say you would be willing to part with some? if so how much including shipping? did you have an extra skely dr.?
> and as of the blowups, i have a vampire and a frankensteins monster i bought after halloween. 2 years ago a lady gave me the blowup pumpkin. i really like the horse drawn hearse [there are different versions], and the organ player.


Yeah those are very cool, I was very happy to get a new one yesterday its beem a few years and my last one was my huge inflatable house which has served us well. Tried to score on a few on e-bay but too much money there.


----------



## bozz

*Hit 3 more Big lots .......>>>>*

Ok I must have about 20 BL's in a 60 mile radius of me, so I decided to head south 20 miles and check 3 stores 5-10 miles apart that was the best 3 near each other and out in the country a bit. First 2 stops nothing then I almost decided to pass on the third one thinking it was a was a waste of gas but what the heck found the store and right after I walked in there to my right was one more Glow Up Zombie (by the way GOS your gonna like these, seeing you just got one). Seems it's always the last store with me, needless to say I was content with that find. They had another tree, well I was ready to leave when I thought what the heck circle the store just in case. Must of pass it the first time but as GOS mentioned you have to look up.......so true.......there stuck in the middle of the fall havest scarecrows was a SKELLY DOC on his stand again (nose bleed height) and no box...........grabbed him fast and out the door I went with the 2. Oh man should I stop or head north Sat.? My luck has to run out because I running out of five dollar bills.......... Ok ...Ok my gut saids anuff. I just want to make a run and find nothing before I know its over.......Good luck to all and look high very high and post more pics of your LOOT !!! *** P.S.,........I've noticed I talk to myself alot here in the daytime but most of you guys here seem to be a bit nocturnal and chatt away while I sleep......too funny, oh well done talking to myself for now......lol


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I stopped in my Big Lots this morning to see if they had anything left - and what was there was 90% off. I got another giant hanging witch/hunchback prop, 2 pirate skulls, a mummified cat, a spider, inflatable JOL garland, and a clown mask with long orange hair - all for 6 bucks. The girl at the check out counter told me it was good I stopped by because today at lunch they were putting all the Hween loot away for good.


----------



## bozz

*The family portrail.....>>>>>*

........














Drake was hoping for a couple more pirates in the family but got 2 doctors instead


----------



## DaveintheGrave

Terra said:


> Pardon the thread interruption:
> 
> *Daveinthegrave*.....STOP POSTING PICTURES OF YOUR GORGEOUS CAR! I moan and whine every time I see it. I want one of those so bad.


LOL Sorry, can't help it. My Mustang takes up 1/3 of the garage, mini-van another 1/3 and the rest of the space is full of my Cemetery Columns and all of the post-Halloween sale stuff I've been buying. It's the only space I have to take a picture.
Anyway, I figured it's a great theme for Halloween photos since it's Orange and Black!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*A Doctor in the Family!*



bozz said:


> ........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drake was hoping for a couple more pirates in the family but got 2 doctors instead



Hey, nothing wrong with one doctor in the family, let alone two or more! Like the pirate BTW. Looks nice and I like the way the gold cup and sword handle look. Where did the pirate come from?


----------



## bozz

*Gemmy Dead-Eye Drake*



Ghost of Spookie said:


> Hey, nothing wrong with one doctor in the family, let alone two or more! Like the pirate BTW. Looks nice and I like the way the gold cup and sword handle look. Where did the pirate come from?


Oh thank you, now he's a great story. He was a surprise gift form my pastor last year who order him from Sams Club and shipped it to me, while in transit he sent me a rather funny e-mail. He's the Gemmy Pirate Skelly called Dead-Eye Drake, he swings his arm, moves his head and his eye lights up as his jaw moves and saids 3 pirate phases. He also comes with a microphone so you can talk through him or play mp3 songs as well. I made sure I went to church more after that gift...... He's my fav.


----------



## ChrisW

Did one last sweep of BL last night. 90% off, picked up a skeleton-spider, small bust and 2 nice latex masks. I had to cobble together the skelly-spider from 3 partials, but it worked!
I think this is it for this year... all in all, a decent haul!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks to everyone who posted here during the season. Found lots of great stuff thanks to the posts and the heads up on the sales were really helpful too.


----------



## spookineer

But don't forget about the day after xmas sales. Many usable things for Halloween. That's when I score most of my lighting items.


----------



## hallorenescene

whoohoo, thanks for the heads up. i for one will take that advise, plan on doing some cemetary lighting next halloween with some lighting tips from unorthodox. need xmas lights. can't wait


----------



## Dancing Spirit

*Oops, I did hit something and double posted. Not sure how to delete*

I was in Cracker Barrel yesterday and picked up a few things at 80% off. Not much left, but if anyone was waiting for something from there it might be worth taking a look. I got two of the punched tin signs. BOO and TRICK OR TREAT


----------



## Dancing Spirit

I was in Cracker Barrel yesterday and picked up a few things at 80% off. Two of the punched tin signs for 2.00 each. BOO and TRICK OR TREAT. Also one of the small glittery salad plates. for about 50 cents. If anyone was looking for something there, it might be worth a trip.


----------



## Scatterbrains

I missed it, but noticed Home Depot had red and green floodlights on sale for Black Friday...

I usually hit Target the day after Christmas for extension cords...then go back on New Year's for their 75% off


----------



## bozz

Theres a cool sale on this hooting Owl right now. I've been wanting one of these.Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

While picking up some Xmas holiday decorations to use for Halloween next year (deer to wolf prop and some pathway candlestick lights), I bought these Tiki Spikes that BigLots had. I've been toying with how to support a wall of scene setter film and thought maybe this would work with poles inserted and the scene setter attached to the poles. 2 for $5 and figured worth the try. Right now our ground is too hard to try out the idea but I think it could work. Picked up 6 of them. The outside diameter of the solid metal support is about 1-1/2 inches BTW and I was thinking I could use 1inch wood poles or even pvc. The metal base seems pretty heavy duty and well constructed.

I also thought this same item could be used to support prop poles anchored into the yard. 

During the off-season great for tiki torches or volleyball net poles.

Here's a photo:
Tiki Spike on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## hallorenescene

i think we could all use a few of those tiki spikes. good find


----------



## Attain

Scene Setter has always been a touchy subject to me. I have seen some terrific things done with it but I find it to be much too thin and delicate.


----------



## bradbaum

scene setters are best glued to plywood backing in my experiance.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I saw from the paper that Rite Aid has wireless LED candles at 50% this week. Haven't seen in person so don't know if they flicker or not or what color the LED is. Yule Rite brand.


----------



## maleficent

Toys R Us has 1 GB mp3 players for $14.77.
Kmart has them for $14.99.


----------



## Scatterbrains

for those looking to have some singing pumpkins

Sam's Club has their create a lightshow for $49.81








_
Now you can create a show of light and sound, effortlessly, with the Holiday Deluxe LightShow with Timer! The control box allows you to connect your lighted holiday decorations together into one dazzling display! Plus, it comes with a secondary control box, giving you even more plugs-ins for an ever greater spectacle. And, you can use the integrated timer to turn your LightShow on or off with ease! It plays 10 built-in songs, or connects directly to an MP3 player! This is the best way to turn your decor from ordinary to extraordinary! _


----------



## bozz

Scatterbrains said:


> for those looking to have some singing pumpkins
> 
> Sam's Club has their create a lightshow for $49.81
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> Now you can create a show of light and sound, effortlessly, with the Holiday Deluxe LightShow with Timer! The control box allows you to connect your lighted holiday decorations together into one dazzling display! Plus, it comes with a secondary control box, giving you even more plugs-ins for an ever greater spectacle. And, you can use the integrated timer to turn your LightShow on or off with ease! It plays 10 built-in songs, or connects directly to an MP3 player! This is the best way to turn your decor from ordinary to extraordinary! _


Gosh I wish I could use one of these but for the life of me and what I do here it just does not fit in for Oct. plans. They are only $17 at Walmart now (reg. $68). I really only use spotlights and Tiki's on my walk-thru trail and display areas and do just a few lights for Dec. Music part would be cool and I hate to pass a good deal up but I'm clueless for now. Maybe if it hits 90% off I may reconsider......uumm ?!?!?


----------



## bozz

*Ace hardware still has some Halloween items left*

To my surprise, my local Ace hardware super store has a few Halloween items in the clearance section. A few tomb stones and walk way path stones and a bunch of very nice Halloween flags of which I picked up a few at 75 % off. Flags are great for advertising. New creative makes these and they are very high quality items built to last. I love the halloween dog flag. See here.New Creative: UnGallery™ Collection | OneCoast - Wholesale Gifts, Home Furnishings and Collegiate Products


----------



## HalloWeenie

DANG IT!

We're building a house that will be ready right around Halloween this year, so I TOTALLY have to miss Halloween this year! I have so much great stuff I got after Halloween last year, now I have to wait until Halloween 2010 to enjoy any of it!

THIS SUCKS! Oh well, I'm off to LoveManor.com & PumpkinRot.com to ease my aching heart.


----------



## HalloWeenie

HEY! Glimmers of Halloween 2009 are starting to appear! Martha Stewart's Halloween collection at GrandinRoad.com is up! At Target.com the new Halloween '09 merchandise is beginning to be posted (start at the last page and work your way back!) One of the theme's at Target appears to be "King's Curse" and features a skull with a crown and gothic crest motif! Sounds like a cool collection! I was told by an associate at Pottery Barn that the Halloween collection there this year will be a continuation of the collection from last year. A lot of items will be returning. I read an article regarding Halloween Trends this year and red is a big accent color this year, along with gothic/royal motifs. COOL!


----------



## Tish

HalloWeenie said:


> HEY! Glimmers of Halloween 2009 are starting to appear! Martha Stewart's Halloween collection at GrandinRoad.com is up! At Target.com the new Halloween '09 merchandise is beginning to be posted (start at the last page and work your way back!) One of the theme's at Target appears to be "King's Curse" and features a skull with a crown and gothic crest motif! Sounds like a cool collection! I was told by an associate at Pottery Barn that the Halloween collection there this year will be a continuation of the collection from last year. A lot of items will be returning. I read an article regarding Halloween Trends this year and red is a big accent color this year, along with gothic/royal motifs. COOL!


Ooooh exciting! I guess I picked a good year to do a goth themed party!


----------



## trickortreat

HalloWeenie said:


> HEY! Glimmers of Halloween 2009 are starting to appear! Martha Stewart's Halloween collection at GrandinRoad.com is up! At Target.com the new Halloween '09 merchandise is beginning to be posted (start at the last page and work your way back!) One of the theme's at Target appears to be "King's Curse" and features a skull with a crown and gothic crest motif! Sounds like a cool collection! I was told by an associate at Pottery Barn that the Halloween collection there this year will be a continuation of the collection from last year. A lot of items will be returning. I read an article regarding Halloween Trends this year and red is a big accent color this year, along with gothic/royal motifs. COOL!



Wow, HalloWeenie, what a great post! Thanks for all the juicy details! I appreciate your researching this and letting us know! You seemed to have touched upon all my favorite stores, too. The skull-crown-gothic stuff is a great choice-- gotta hand it to the store's buyers. What was the source of the article on halloween trends? I'd like to read more--helps get me in my "happy place" 

August is when the stores start putting out the goods, so this thread should be really active in the upcoming weeks. I did notice 1 small Halloween crafts-and-cookbook at the grocery store check-out stand already, but I want my Martha!!


----------



## Pumpkin King

Dollar tree has a few things up.


----------



## Howlatthemoon

On Target.com the Gothic Lady and the Phantom Bride look very intriguing!!!


----------



## maximpakt

Wow, $250 bucks for a hanging prop that doesnt do anything. To rich for me.


----------



## Pumpkin King

That's crazy.


----------



## prestonjjrtr

maximpakt said:


> Wow, $250 bucks for a hanging prop that doesnt do anything. To rich for me.


Yikes that is really expensive !!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*NOTE: This is a 2008 store thread*

*In case people haven't noticed it, this thread is entitled Halloween Watch 2008. 

I'd like to suggest that all current year posts go under a 2009 thread like First Halloween Sighting in Stores...*


----------



## HalloWeenie

I subscribe to a newsletter written by my friend in NY who is a retailer. He had an article regarding trends that he consolidated from trade magazines, etc. The focus of the article was the Fall/Winter 2009 Holiday Season. The main holiday in the article was Christmas trends, but he did touch on Halloween. Most of what he mentioned I talked about in my post. He did also mention that lighting was a strong category for Halloween this year with novelty and effect lighting having a huge presence.


----------



## HalloWeenie

If someone starts a "Halloween Watch 2009" thread, can someone please e-mail me with a link. I am not the most computer savvy person in the world and I can't find my way around this forum very easily. But I love visiting here. Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Frankie's Girl

HalloWeenie said:


> If someone starts a "Halloween Watch 2009" thread, can someone please e-mail me with a link. I am not the most computer savvy person in the world and I can't find my way around this forum very easily. But I love visiting here. Thanks in advance for any help!


No problemo - 

There is one someone started for 2009, but the one that seems to be the most current is this one:

(CLICK HERE: http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/78138-first-halloween-sighting-stores.html )

I didn't expect my "first sighting" thread to become so popular, but hey, it's got ALL the good stuff folks have seen out and about.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

HalloWeenie said:


> If someone starts a "Halloween Watch 2009" thread, can someone please e-mail me with a link. I am not the most computer savvy person in the world and I can't find my way around this forum very easily. But I love visiting here. Thanks in advance for any help!




Click on the link in the post above yours, all you have to do is click on the underscored text (that means it's a link and it will take you directly there, where you can bookmark it in your web browser if you want. However it's usually one of the busiest links under General Halloween with lots of posts and hits for good reason  ). They didn't title it "Halloween Watch 2009" but it's the same idea. Has hundreds of posts already. Lots of reading to catch up on to see what's been out there in the stores already. Lots of pics.

I'm sure you'll pick up surfing the forum in no time at all. Welcome aboard.


----------



## HalloWeenie

Halloween is out at my local Michael's. Honestly...I'm not very impressed. Contact me for a link to a 50% regular price/one item coupon if there is something there you are wanting. I only liked one gravestone and a metallic skull(EXACTLY the same one at Z Gallerie)...everything else was a massive yawn! ZZZZZZZ


----------



## Howlatthemoon

*Yankee Candle*

I visited one today to check out their "Boney Bunch" accessories and candle burners etc! Wow these are very nice! And priced very well! The lady in the store mentioned that the Bride and Groom with the wedding cake is selling fast. They had one set left( not sure how many they actually had previously) and that they are sold out online! These are substantial items. I thought they would be priced much higherLOL! From what I understand the "Boney Bunch" sells very quickly! I got the pirate ghost and the gothic farmers. The organ player was very impressive but I already have a Dept.56 organ player. I may go back for more LOL Btw they have white taper candles that "bleed blood" when burning and melting!

Here's the bride and groom with wedding cake:Yankee Candle - Boney Bunch Wedding Cake Tea Light Holder


----------



## Howlatthemoon

oops I posted under the wrong year!!


----------

